# Rhode Island Folks



## Namdnas

I am interested to know how many Rhode Island folks are DVC members.  I pay attention to the location tags and find I'm expecially glad to see others from my area who like being welcomed home.

So, here's my entry.  Woonsocket, RI!!
(WDW at heart)


----------



## Muushka

While my tag says "Cary, NC", I am originally from RI.  Greenville, Exeter, Rumford, Providence.  

So, Woonsocket, is that where they park side by each??


----------



## iluvwdw18

Hi neighbor, I'm from North Smithfield.
How long have you been a member?  We joined in September of 2000 and just did an add-on this month!


----------



## MikeBW

We're from Franklin, MA - just across the border from Woonsocket and I grew up in Cranston.  I will always be a Rhode Islander at heart.  RI test:  what is a cabinet and a grinder?


----------



## Namdnas

Hah hah, yes, it is in fact where all the Canucks (of French-Canadian descent, myself included) live that say 'side by each', 'do my stores', 'throw the baby down the stairs, his clothes..'.   It's like a being in Montreal.   

Items of note here are; 
One the best high school hockey teams in the U.S., Mount Saint Charles.  (our state champs for the last 25 years!).
Ye' Olde English Fish & Chips (wow are they good)
Chans Restaurant (good restaurant, great Jazz spot)

I lived in Exeter while in college as well.

We've been 150 pt. BCV members for about 3 weeks after returning from WDW in April.  I can't wait to go back, Jan. 11-16, 2003!!!!

Regards,
John


----------



## Namdnas

test answers;

A grinder is Rhode Islandese for a hoagie or sub, as they're called in the big states.

A cabinet is a frappe or a milkshake.

Another RI test;
1.  What's the name of the 100+ year old cart along side the Providence city hall which serves the best 2am burger.

2.  What's a gagger?


----------



## betslinc

We live in Lincoln, RI, members since December


----------



## Muushka

> _Originally posted by Namdnas _
> * Another RI test;
> 1.  What's the name of the 100+ year old cart along side the Providence city hall which serves the best 2am burger.
> 
> 2.  What's a gagger? *



OOh OOH I rememba, I rememba!!

1.Haven Brothers 
2.NY style weiner (the kind that they load up their arm and add the sause, onions and celery salt!)  And it is pronounced GAGGA


----------



## Mickey_Maniac

Here is another family from Lincoln, or to be proper, the wonderful village of Manville. BWV since 2001, just added another 200 points.

betslinc, what part of Lincoln?? We are up north, right near Rt 99


----------



## betslinc

Hi Mickey Maniac:
We live off River Road, a little south of the Town Hall. I never realized there were so many other DVC'rs around. We took our first trip to OKW in May, and are taking my parents to BCV in January. We definitely like to escape these winters!


----------



## Namdnas

My parent's apartment when I was born was on Lower River Road in Manville, and my grandparents lived on River Road a few houses down from St. Judes.

What a small world.


----------



## Namdnas

PS For those of you who know the lay of downtown Woonsocket, the ACS mills are on fire right now.  Almost all of Woonsocket is covered in thick black smoke and ash chunks the size of basketballs are landing 1/2 mile away from the fire.  It's a plastic factory across from Giancarlo's Restaurant that's on fire.  I have seen fire depts. from 30 miles away pulling into town, so this is the big one.


----------



## betslinc

Bad news about the fire, too many this year, I've seen the reports.


----------



## betslinc

I didn't realize the exact location, but know where Giancarlo's is. At least it doesn't sound like anything like the number of casualties in the Station fire. I hope all is well up your way!


----------



## Namdnas

Well, this morning it looks like they have the fire under control, although it appears that it'll be burning for days.  The important thing is, noone was killed, and the only injuries reported are heat exhaustion for some of the firefighters doing their job.


----------



## larfamily

We live in  Cumberland, RI.  We bought 200 BCV points in April 2002.


----------



## o'bother

We're in Cumberland also, we bought in 2001 at VWL and just added on at HH in Jan. Will be at BCV Aug 17-22


----------



## Lizziemom

Anyone from the East Bay? We are from Bristol. 

We own 250 points at VWL and just added on 100 points at Boardwalk


----------



## nettie

Hi 
 Ocean state DVC friends,
members since 98- BWV homebase
North Smithfield is where I wait for my next trip home


----------



## IAMLEGEND

Proud member from Johnston...........Whens the R.I reunion to be held??????


----------



## natp

From Scituate, RI!! What about DEL'S, the best lemonade $$ can buy!! My kids had to have one today on this HOT day!!!!


----------



## jona8484

I can't believe how many Rhode Islander DVC members there are. My dh dd and ds all live in Richmond. I grew up in Exeter and my husband grew up in Lincoln. It's a great little state and apparently full of Mickey lovers. As for the Woonsocket fire, I read that it ended up being an 8 alarm fire. Our thoughts are with everyone up north. Well maybe we'll see some of you at BWV in Nov. While we're there. I can't wait to go home, of course I'll have to bring my own coffee syrup.


----------



## Joan S.

Hi, we are a family of 5 and WE LOVE THE MOUSE!! Our home town in RI is Barrington. We have been DVC members since 1993. We own at OKW and last summer purchased at BCV(my kids love the pool area there) and I like being so close to Epcot!We have stayed at the BWV many times and also enjoy it there! We will be at WDW the last two weeks in July!!  Joan


----------



## Denise W

We own 270 points at BWV, have been members since 1998. We were just at BMW (left today for Ft. Meyers) for a week and had a great room in the "Crest O' the Wave" section!!

We live in Barrington.

Denise


----------



## XQIXX

Hello,
Were are all the Rhode Islanders and when are you going??

We will be in OKW Feb 16-24th !!


----------



## castleri

From Ashaway on the Ct line.  Will be there in March or April  and again in September.


----------



## chainkid

We are also proud residents of Rhode island and live in the Burrillville Area. we have 602 pts all at the BWV and have 25 RI relatives going to WDW last week of November. We have owned since 1999. Another RI Quiz  

 1  What color is the famous insect overlooking Rt 95 in Providence?


----------



## jonestavern

Born & raised in Warwick, lived in North Kingstown for another 7 years or so, then moved to New Hampshire in '92, but we still get back down on a regular basis (just last weekend as a matter of fact).

Chris


----------



## bob_bldr

We're from Mendon, MA, about 10 minutes north of Woonsocket, and I work in East Providence.  We love to camp in Richmond at least 1 week each summer.

We are staying at SSR from 2/17 thru 2/24 and again next Christmas.


----------



## DanenRox

We live (and work) in Warren, RI and bought at BCV about a year ago.  Even though the kids are grown, we still head to WDW twice a year (with or without them!)

For Chainkid...Nibbleswoodaway is blue.


----------



## ro80

We are from Warren too.  We call this God's Country.  We have 240 pts. at SSR and love it (but Danenrox are the real Disney Junkies!)


----------



## poohhappy1

Checking in from Portsmouth.  Not a DVC member YET... still working all the numbers but getting close! I'm so glad to see all the RI neighbors!  Makes me want to buy even more. LOL


----------



## TomD

castleri said:


> From Ashaway on the Ct line.  Will be there in March or April  and again in September.



I have relatives that live in Ashaway. I lived in Westerly for 25 yrs. My parents still do and since they still come on most of our trips I guess we could call them honorary members...lol


----------



## Disney Ron

We are from Johnston, RI and own 200pts at VWL.

We also don't let on we know ro80 for obvious reasons.

poohhappy, make the plunge you won't regret it!!!


----------



## MLK-RI

Hello Rhode Islanders!

Special hello to poohhappy1 - we also live in Portsmouth.

DVC members since 2001. Home at WDW is VWL.


----------



## Missy Bruin

Hey everyone it's missy and family here from cranston R.I. Wow there are alot of dvers from rhode  island here my family and i bought into the vacation club about three years ago and have been come down to disney atleast twice a year now and enjoying every minute of it i must say. See you all in june not to mention home for the holidays once again.See you soon MISSY AND FAMILY


----------



## SStJean

Glad to see that this thread has been revived. We're also from Woonsocket and have 200 pts at SSR. My wife and I (no kids) will be heading down for a long weekend (5 days) next weekend...yippee!!

Another trivia question: What is the only county in RI that isn't an actual county?


----------



## gmboy95

well we are from Norton Ma...which many of you know is only a couple of towns away from RI....closer to providence then Boston.


----------



## Monte Cristo

SStJean said:


> Another trivia question: What is the only county in RI that isn't an actual county?



South County

I grew up in Narragansett and am now..................



TomD said:


> I lived in Westerly for 25 yrs. My parents still do and since they still come on most of our trips I guess we could call them honorary members...lol




a happy resident of Westerly. We just got back to Westerly yesterday,   Good news is that I already have a December tripped booked for 10 of us.

We own 200 at BWV.

MC


----------



## ferastu

We live in Lincoln and have owned at SSR since 2005.


----------



## dixiefriend

Welcome Home fellow DVCers.  I am from West Warwick, and yes, I have a Disney addiction.  Just became a member this past Dec. 06.  Went on first trip to SSR in Dec. LOVED IT LOVED IT LOVED IT!!!!!!! Can't wait until next trip in Sept.


----------



## Boston5602

I don't live in RI , but I fly out of there often !!!!


Thanks SouthWest


----------



## poohhappy1

Disney Ron said:


> poohhappy, make the plunge you won't regret it!!!



I know..I know... I need to convince DH and then I am all set.  I'm working on it...........


----------



## poohhappy1

MLK-RI said:


> Hello Rhode Islanders!
> 
> Special hello to poohhappy1 - we also live in Portsmouth.
> 
> DVC members since 2001. Home at WDW is VWL.




Yea!  Go PHS Patriots!!     HELLOOOO!


----------



## roadtripper

Native Bay-Stater, but I teach in one of the towns that has already been mentioned on this thread-- 
History teacher trivia question: what is the official name of RI--(smallest state, longest name....)


----------



## Muushka

Would that be 

*State of Rhode Island and Providence Plantations* ?


----------



## kgkmom

Hi everyone! Scituate here, but I grew up in Cre-anstin!  I never did have the 'big hair' and nine-inch nails, even though I was in high school in the '80's! 

We bought SSR last year, and we love it! DD and I just got back from a quick (too quick!) MLK, Jr. weekend visit. Man, was it crowded! Tons of families from FL! Our next trip is in June, though I might just leave her home with DH and DS and take a solo trip! Mama needs some time off!


----------



## Monte Cristo

Another easy one for us natives....let's see if anyone else can get it. No cheating!

Which sport's Hall of Fame is located in RI ?


----------



## MLK-RI

Hee hee, that would be the "International Tennis Hall of Fame" in beautiful downtown Newport, RI !


----------



## XQIXX

Hello,
We are from West Warwick. DVC Member at SSR from 2005. Heading down FEB-16th to 24th at OKW.


----------



## kt-scarlett

Hello fellow Roe Dylanders!! We have been DVC members since 1999 and own most of our points at BWV with a small add-on at VWL. I am originally from Providence and DH is from East Greenwich. We have lived in Warwick for the past 23 years, two of our children attend URI and the youngest is at Toll Gate (the school that de-throned the hockey team at Mount St. Charles.)    

It's nice to see how many RI DVC members out there. So, how many of you will be at the World during February Break?


----------



## kgkmom

Hey, kt-scarlett-love your siggy! When DD and I were at SSR a few weeks ago, there were loads of college kids there 'earning their ears'. DD asked what it was all about, and I told her about the College Program (I have a cousin who participated in the College Program, and 15 years later, is still working for Disney!). DD kept saying, 'nuh-uh', and 'dude!' (Yes, she's 13), and was totally intrigued by the idea of living and working at WDW. 

Hey-where does she think I'm retiring to?


----------



## Mickeysduck

We live just north of the boarder in MA, but take advantage of the great all-you-can-eat chicken at Wrights in N. Smithfield. (yum).

TF Green is the best way to travel!

Then there Salty Brine's beach, (great seafood at Champlins), who remembers Salty on TV with his dog..can't remember his name, and of course the years he was on the radio. 

Can't beat the price for a  Sox game in Pawtucket, RI. Future stars, great park, reasonable food and drink!

Waterfire in Providence..... I could go on and on, for such a small state, you guys sure have a lot to offer!


----------



## Joan S.

Mickeysduck said:


> We live just north of the boarder in MA, but take advantage of the great all-you-can-eat chicken at Wrights in N. Smithfield. (yum).
> 
> TF Green is the best way to travel!
> 
> Then there Salty Brine's beach, (great seafood at Champlins), who remembers Salty on TV with his dog..can't remember his name, and of course the years he was on the radio.
> 
> Can't beat the price for a  Sox game in Pawtucket, RI. Future stars, great park, reasonable food and drink!
> 
> Waterfire in Providence..... I could go on and on, for such a small state, you guys sure have a lot to offer!



Hi Salty's dogs name would be JEFF. How I loved that SHOW!! We are DVC owners since 1993 and live in Barrington. And YES- we will be there for February vacation!    We start at VWL then over to BCV and the last 2 nites at SOG. IT will be my DH ,DS-13 and myself.   Joan


----------



## Muushka

Ah yes.  Salty Brine......

NO SCHOOL...FOSTER...GLOUSTER....

And that was more than 40 years ago!!


----------



## XQIXX

Hello Rhode Islanders!

I will be staying at OKW for the first time. I asked for building # 11. Can anyone offer any advice for OKW?


----------



## ro80

bumping


----------



## jadejazzkayla

i grew up in north smithfield. live over the border in connecticut now. we own at bcv. YEAH. we're staying at ssr in may. never been there before.

ok how about dough boys
Narragansett Beer
scarborough beach
del's from the truck. not from a del store. that doesn't count
whole belly clams
Wright's farm
Mezza Luna
Leo's Bakery
dynamites (other people call something similar sloppy joe's)
real italian bread. why can't we get it here?

when giving directions we say "ok, go past the smith's old house," (even though the jone's have lived there for 20 years!)


----------



## Coach Rick

I grew up in Bristol, graduated from Bristol High in 76, now live in Woooon-sockette there. Been here for 20 years now, by way of Wareham (U know in that other state that thinks they have the best restaurants when Providence always kicks butt in cook offs) I teach in Pawtucket  where I also coach one of the 5 founding girls ice hockey teams in the interscholastic league, have one DD at an awesome college in Newport, a DS in high school, DD in middle school. I am once again a student at Providence College, and still find time for the two jobs I work.  

We have been owners since 02 when we bought 175 pts. at VB, did an add on of 130 pts. two years ago at SSR, just signed and sent the papers in for 150 pts. at AKV, so now have 455 pts. Disney is the only place I consider a vacation as opposed to a destination. Since I have gotten my parents (Warren) to also purchase points, and sis (Westerly) to also buy. Hmm, just noticed we all live in towns that begin with W...Hmmm, must be something to that. 

Oh, jadejazzkayla, you forgot: 
Hot Weenies 
Stuffies
Clam Cakes
Coffee Cabinets (for the less informed it's a milkshake with ice cream)
Chourice and Peppers
Italian feast in Knightsville
Portuguese feast in every other town in the state
And Most Imprortantly, who can forget the "oldest" 4th of July celebration in the US....BRISTOL 4th of July... 

DW and I will spend our 25th anniversary on the Disney Wonder in May, then to VB for 4 nights. 

Gonna do our annual "entire" family vacation for Thanksgiving...


----------



## Muushka

Ahhh.  Woooon-sockette, where people pak side-by-each. 

And who can forget the gaggas (gaggers for those who pronounce "R"s) from the Haven Brothers in downtown Providence?  Or getting a drink from the "bubbla".  

I do miss RI.  It is fun to read these threads.

PS I really loved Mr. Nick's frozen lemonade so much more than Del's.  I don't think it is still around, is it?


----------



## kitty44

Hi!  I grew up in Foster, my husbands from Warwick,  We live in Glocester now.  It's so cold and icy out, I keep wishing we were in WDW.  Unfortunately we don't have a trip planned this year (yet).


----------



## Coach Rick

Muushka said:


> Ahhh.  Woooon-sockette, where people pak side-by-each.



Yeah, and the next time you cut true my yard, you go round, eh.




Muushka said:


> PS I really loved Mr. Nick's frozen lemonade so much more than Del's.  I don't think it is still around, is it?



I still see the trucks on the road, but I always found they tasted more like lemon pledge on ice


----------



## Muushka

Coach Rick said:


> I still see the trucks on the road, but I always found they tasted more like lemon pledge on ice



Ouch!   Maybe they have changed since my last one in 1985  .


----------



## Lizziemom

I noticed that I posted here back in 2003. We now live in Savannah Ga, about 5 hours from WDW. Travel there several times a year. We love the warmer weather and being so close to WDW, but do miss RI and the unique place that our litte state is.

Also went to a few Red Sox games in Tampa last year. A whole lot easier than getting tickets to Fenway! 

We go on the Disney cruise in April and can't wait to go back to WDW in Sept.

Lizzie


----------



## debaudrn

DVC member since 1996. DH and I grew up in Pawtucket, now live in Barrington (since 1986). 
DD #1 at Providence College - going to BWV with her roommates for spring break on 3/4, DD #2 junior in HS, DS in 8th grade.
Muushka I heard a recording of Salty a couple of weeks ago "no school ..." so he is still with us in spirit.
Jadejazzkayla - Narragansett Beer is back!
I'll be home on March 18 - 23.
Debbie


----------



## chepic

Another RI chiming in here....born and raised, and continue to live in Warwick with my DH of 19 years.....also from Warwick, and now our son age 6.

Glad to know there are others out there that enjoy our state as much as we do and love Disney too!!!! 

Happy day

cheryl


----------



## dgaston

Not from RI, but just across 395 in South Woodstock, and frequent flyer out of TF Greene.  In fact I was just looking at flights, trying to decide if I used my points at Fort Wilderness, if I could manage a solo camping trip.  I probably wont go, but I really need a WDW fix.  I am so spoiled, we were at Hilton Head over April vacation, and are going in September for a long F & W and MNSSHP.


----------



## Claroquesi

Checking in from Warwick. 

I`m on page 5 of this thread and can't believe no one has mentioned where Almacks used to be....


----------



## Coach Rick

Claroquesi said:


> Checking in from Warwick.
> 
> I`m on page 5 of this thread and can't believe no one has mentioned where Almacks used to be....



Next to Hospital Tust Bank, on the corner of Gooding Avenvue, and Hope Street in Bristol. It was right across the street from First National Grocery Market, which had Nyanza to the left, and Newport Creamery to the right...so there take that... 

See, sign of a true Rhody....


----------



## roadtripper

roadtripper said:


> Native Bay-Stater, but I teach in one of the towns that has already been mentioned on this thread--
> History teacher trivia question: what is the official name of RI--(smallest state, longest name....)





Muushka said:


> Would that be
> 
> *State of Rhode Island and Providence Plantations* ?



Very good! You get an A!
Next question--
The Rhode Island State House dome is the second largest unsupported marble dome in the world. What is number one?


----------



## kt-scarlett

Claroquesi said:


> Checking in from Warwick.
> 
> I`m on page 5 of this thread and can't believe no one has mentioned where Almacks used to be....



LOL! Okay, I'll play. Almacs (where my former BIIL worked) was on the corner of Waterman and Butler, right up the street from First National (where I worked). 
This was before First National became IGA and then EastSide Marketplace and Almacs became Bread and Circus and then Whole Foods.  

Mary<who is already on this RI List... .somewhere>


----------



## Coach Rick

roadtripper said:


> Very good! You get an A!
> Next question--
> The Rhode Island State House dome is the second largest unsupported marble dome in the world. What is number one?



Saint Peters Basilica

Now for extra credit...it is the over all fourth largest dome after St. Peters Basilica, Minnesota State Capitol, and the Taj Mahol

I am a technology teacher in Pawtucket, and if you can't tell a coach too ....


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

castleri said:


> From Ashaway on the Ct line.  Will be there in March or April  and again in September.



Hey there,
We are in Hope Valley- members since '94.  Any kids at Chariho?


----------



## Coach Rick

roadtripper said:


> Very good! You get an A!
> Next question--
> The Rhode Island State House dome is the second largest unsupported marble dome in the world. What is number one?



Ok, so can a teacher ask another teacher a question?

Where was the first shot of the American Revolution heard?


----------



## Lisa0503

Coach Rick said:


> Ok, so can a teacher ask another teacher a question?
> 
> Where was the first shot of the American Revolution heard?


I want to play!!!!   Would that be Pawtuxet Village with the burning of the Gaspee???

I am a lurker on this thread since I have been transplanted in CT.  I was born at Lyin-In Hospital and raised in EG, RI.  DH is from Hoxie in Warwick.  I never thought I would ever leave but when DH & I were ready to buy our first house 3 yrs ago, prices drove me over the line so now I am 10 min over the border in CT but still shop on Rte 2 in Warwick   When people ask me where I live, I still say RI...DH has to correct me


----------



## Coach Rick

Lisa0503 said:


> I want to play!!!!   Would that be Pawtuxet Village with the burning of the Gaspee???
> 
> When people ask me where I live, I still say RI...DH has to correct me



Close, it's actually Namquid Point in Warwick, and yes it was Joseph Bucklin who fired the first shot and wounded Lieutenant Dudingston of the British Royal Navy, and commander of the Gaspee in the early morning hours of June 10, 1772. 

It was Captain Lindsey who lured the gaspee on to the sand bar off Namquid Point by leading Dudingston on a chase up Narragansett Bay from Newport. Lyndsey turned sharp to the west and Dudingston thought for sure he had him, and tacked in a straight line and grounded his ship making it easy pickings for the Rhody's to attack under cover of night.

It was Pawtuxet Village that the wounded Dudingston was transported to and assisted back to health. He later became "Rear Admiral" of the Royal Navy later in the war.

Hey, once a Rhody, always a Rhody, no matter where you move to!


----------



## Muushka

Does anyone remember when they removed Roger Williams from the top of the state house and could not get him back on?  

I remember the Almacs at Hoxie "Faw Cawnes", we used to shop there.

(Faw=four and cawnes=corners, my lame attempt at "Rhode Island-ese)


----------



## roadtripper

Hey Coach Rick--
I'm from MA, as I said, so we don't "count" the Gaspee! We have a place called Lexington and Concord up here that we're fond of. 
Tolman or Shea?


----------



## Lisa0503

Coach Rick said:


> Hey, once a Rhody, always a Rhody, no matter where you move to!


Yes, you can take the girl out of RI but you can't take the RI out of the girl!    I do miss being close to a hot weiner joint though...


----------



## kt-scarlett

Muushka said:


> Does anyone remember when they removed Roger Williams from the top of the state house and could not get him back on?
> 
> I remember the Almacs at Hoxie "Faw Cawnes", we used to shop there.
> 
> (Faw=four and cawnes=corners, my lame attempt at "Rhode Island-ese)



Do you mean The Independent Man?  Okay, here's a question, where is there an exact replica of the Independent Man displayed?

Re: Hoxie Four Corners, this is the Dave's Marketplace that I shop at all the time. It's across the street from my daughter's dance lessons in the old building where Tuffy's Aquarium used to be. 

Mary


----------



## Muushka

kt-scarlett said:


> Do you mean The Independent Man?  Okay, here's a question, where is there an exact replica of the Independent Man displayed?
> 
> Re: Hoxie Four Corners, this is the Dave's Marketplace that I shop at all the time. It's across the street from my daughter's dance lessons in the old building where Tuffy's Aquarium used to be.
> 
> Mary



Yes!!  What a dork I am.  I used to make fun of people who thought it was Roger Williams!  It has been 21 years since I lived there, so I need a little grace!  So where else is it displayed?


----------



## jonestavern

kt-scarlett said:


> Do you mean The Independent Man?  Okay, here's a question, where is there an exact replica of the Independent Man displayed?
> Mary



He's at the Warwick Mall.  Somewhere I have a picture of my brothers and I taken next to the real Independent Man when he was taken down a few years (OK... decades) ago for a little touch up, and it was at that time that they made the replica.

Chris
Formerly of Warwick and North Kingstown


----------



## Coach Rick

roadtripper said:


> Hey Coach Rick--
> I'm from MA, as I said, so we don't "count" the Gaspee! We have a place called Lexington and Concord up here that we're fond of.
> Tolman or Shea?



Well of course you don't.  But of course the bending of the truth is why Roger left Ma. and founded RI... 

Keough...Yep, all girls....


----------



## roadtripper

Coach Rick said:


> But of course the bending of the truth is why Roger left Ma. and founded RI...


Touche! You guys in RI definitely get credit as the most religously tolerant colony.


----------



## ro80

subscribing again!!


----------



## pinktales

RI gal here in Warwick! Born in the "bucket". Raised in Attleboro, MA. Spent 1 year in CA , bounced back to Attleboro then Pawtucket, and finally now in Warwick..... though looking for a house in more south RI now.

Been a DVC member since 2005 and love it! Going on my next trip for my 29th Bday in 3 weeks. Staying at BCV then Poly. Can't wait, my first time staying in those resorts.  

P.S. Got some DEL's in the freezer! Yummy!    

Go PBruins!


----------



## Muushka

What is the bucket?


----------



## Coach Rick

pinktales said:


> Go PBruins!



Yippee, a hockey fan...now can you tell which sport I coach?


----------



## Muushka

Coach Rick said:


> Close, it's actually Namquid Point in Warwick, and yes it was Joseph Bucklin who fired the first shot and wounded Lieutenant Dudingston of the British Royal Navy, and commander of the Gaspee in the early morning hours of June 10, 1772.
> 
> It was Captain Lindsey who lured the gaspee on to the sand bar off Namquid Point by leading Dudingston on a chase up Narragansett Bay from Newport. Lyndsey turned sharp to the west and Dudingston thought for sure he had him, and tacked in a straight line and grounded his ship making it easy pickings for the Rhody's to attack under cover of night.
> 
> It was Pawtuxet Village that the wounded Dudingston was transported to and assisted back to health. He later became "Rear Admiral" of the Royal Navy later in the war.
> 
> Hey, once a Rhody, always a Rhody, no matter where you move to!



Oops, sorry I didn't see this post until just now.  I lived on Namquid Drive in Warwick.  And off of Namquid Drive was Gaspee Point (sandbar in the bay).  Were we calling that point the wrong thing or is Namquid Point somewhere else nearby?


----------



## Coach Rick

Muushka said:


> Oops, sorry I didn't see this post until just now.  I lived on Namquid Drive in Warwick.  And off of Namquid Drive was Gaspee Point (sandbar in the bay).  Were we calling that point the wrong thing or is Namquid Point somewhere else nearby?



I am sure after the historical burning of the Gaspee the name was changed, but as of 1772 it was Namquid point, at least by historical records I have seen. Yes that is the sandbar that Captain Lindsey cunningly lured Dudingston on to.


----------



## pinktales

The bucket = Pawtucket     

Kinda like the Dunk = The Dunkin Donuts Center

I'm going to a PBruins game tonight. Hoping they make it through this round!


----------



## XQIXX

Hello Rhode Islanders,

I wanted to ask Rhode Islanders their opinion about visiting during the summer months June-Aug. How bad is the heat? Rain, hurricanes etc?? 
Any thoughts?
Thanks,
XQIXX


----------



## Monte Cristo

XQIXX said:


> Hello Rhode Islanders,
> 
> I wanted to ask Rhode Islanders their opinion about visiting during the summer months June-Aug. How bad is the heat? Rain, hurricanes etc??
> Any thoughts?
> Thanks,
> XQIXX



We've been twice in July and once in August. The heat is unbearable...IMO. You have to always have water with you, look for shade, and run for the AC! Haven't been there for a hurricane though which is good. 

Generally it is not my favorite time to go, but I am a person who doesn't like that kind of heat. Give me January and a sweatshirt and that's what I call a vacation!


----------



## pinktales

I've been a few times in the summer months.... May, August and late Sept. And yes it is VERY hot and unbearable.     That being said, I always say I will never go back in the summer and still end up going then. As this year I am going to Disney in less than 3 weeks. But I wanted to go for my birthday. And then going again in the last couple days of Aug and into Sept. That time I will be going for the AKV as I want check it out. But my preferred time to go is during the F&W and MNSSHP. The temp is great and the extra stuff going on is fun. I have so far been lucky enough in all the times I have been so far not to get caught with a hurricane coming through.  

P.S. PBruins won last night. Let's hope they can keep it up for tonights game!


----------



## Coach Rick

pinktales said:


> P.S. PBruins won last night. Let's hope they can keep it up for tonights game!



 Looked like a great game! Goalies, you can never trust them.  

We usually go in August, and yes it is SOOOOOOO hot. A couple years ago we went between all the hurricanes, and seems as though the hurricanes took all the hot humid weather with them that year, and it was absolutely beautiful!

I will be there albeit very brief, both the day before our cruise and the last day of our vacation time. We are staying in VB for two nights after our cruise then back to SSR for the last evening before coming home. 9 days and counting.


----------



## kt-scarlett

XQIXX said:


> Hello Rhode Islanders,
> 
> I wanted to ask Rhode Islanders their opinion about visiting during the summer months June-Aug. How bad is the heat? Rain, hurricanes etc??
> Any thoughts?
> Thanks,
> XQIXX



We've been a few times in the summer, most often in late August, due to the kids' school schedules. And YES it is Africa Hot. Like walking into a hot and damp sheet when you step outside, even at 8 am. Breathing is a challenge. Ugh. Thankfully the kids are older now and we are not bound by school vacation weeks. Our next trip is planned in October for my birthday, the Food and Wine Fest and MNSSHP. Can't wait!

Oh! We were caught in WDW for Hurricane Charley, the first of the string of hurricanes that battered Orlando. We were in Epcot when it shut down and saw all the merchandise carts tethered to the ground, watched some CMs place boards across the bottom of the Innovention doors to prevent flooding, and saw the ticket booths all wrapped in cellophane. We had just moved that day from BWV to the Poly and had to stay inside the room that evening and our dinner was food from the Poly snack shop in the lobby. When the storm hit we watched from our balcony (where we were NOT supposed to be)    as a transformer across the lake blew and the MK went dark.  The next day there were branches etc all over the grounds at the Poly and the pool was closed. We went to the MK that day ( IIRC it was the only park open) and were astounded at how well it handled the storm. Damage to MGM and Downtown Disney was more noticeable and sad.

I have to say that WDW handled the storm quite well and I would not let Hurricane Season stop me from visiting in that time frame.

Now the HEAT... well, that's another story.


----------



## Muushka

Listen.  You want to talk heat??  I was visiting my sister in RI last July (week of the 18th or so).  I could not believe how hot it was there!  I was eating at one of my favorite restaurants, Aunt Carrie's, and the sweat was pouring off of my head!  And I could not, not order chowder and clam cakes.  What could I do???? (other than sweat).


----------



## kt-scarlett

Bump


----------



## Claroquesi

Muushka said:


> Listen.  You want to talk heat??  I was visiting my sister in RI last July (week of the 18th or so).  I could not believe how hot it was there!  I was eating at one of my favorite restaurants, Aunt Carrie's, and the sweat was pouring off of my head!  And I could not, not order chowder and clam cakes.  What could I do???? (other than sweat).



Speaking of  "chowda" (Rhode Island style, I never knew there was such a thing!And the oyster crackers kept on coming....)


----------



## Muushka

Is the RI style the clear broth?  
White: New England and
Red: Manhattan, right?  did I pass????

I love chowder.  I only found 1 good place here in NC.  And I don't work there any more.  Wah....


----------



## Claroquesi

A+

Now can you tell me where Valley's Restaurant was? 

(Come on townies, I`m talking to you too...)


----------



## Muushka

Townies is E. Providence, right?   I used to live there for a spell and I don't remember Valley's.  Was it after 1986???


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Who has the RI plate "DISNEY"?  I was behind you today on the on ramp to 95 S.


----------



## jonestavern

I could be wrong here, but wasn't Valley's on Post Road adjacent to the airport (pretty close to the Post Road/Airport road intersection)?

For extra credit... What was the previous name of Airport Road?

Chris


----------



## Monte Cristo

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Who has the RI plate "DISNEY"?  I was behind you today on the on ramp to 95 S.



I wish it were me!


----------



## Muushka

Yes!  Valley's Steakhouse, right?

Former name of Airport rd, Ocupawtuxet Rd?  
Probably spelled wrong.


----------



## Claroquesi

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Who has the RI plate "DISNEY"?  I was behind you today on the on ramp to 95 S.



I got me a low number plate(bragging).


Got the Valley`s right TOO! My hat is off to you!


----------



## iluvwdw18

Yeah I have seen that too.  And how about EPCOT have you seen that?

I kinda have a low number (104) what about you.

What did everyone think of the little storm that went through about 1/2hr ago?  It was very windy and heavy rains here - no tornadoes!


----------



## Claroquesi

iluvwdw18 said:


> Yeah I have seen that too.  And how about EPCOT have you seen that?
> 
> I kinda have a low number (104) what about you.
> 
> What did everyone think of the little storm that went through about 1/2hr ago?  It was very windy and heavy rains here - no tornadoes!



3 digits, well I`ve been taken down a peg...a whole peg.


----------



## Monte Cristo

Storm wasn't anything more than rain down here on the shore...we need it!


----------



## XQIXX

Thanks for all the feedback. I decided that I can't take the heat so I will stay out of Florida during the summer! I have been there in Oct, Feb, April. Oct and April hit 90's and I didn't like that, so I can't imagine what June-July-Aug are like. My kids are 10 and 8 so I still have a few more years to deal with Feb/April school vacations. I want to do Christmas but don't want to deal with those huge crowds. On the positive side, my kids are getting a new Principal next fall, so I can try and take them out during Oct or Nov(not Thanksgiving!)...We all want to go back so bad! 
Wouldn't it be great if they offered DVC'ers free dining once!!! :


----------



## XQIXX

Any RI people going in Nov?


----------



## Coach Rick

Yep, there are 14 of us going for Thanksgiving. Leaving on the 21st, coming back on the 27th. We will be at AKV. Can't wait!!!!

What are your dates?


----------



## chainkid

We have a group of 28 RI folk going down on Nov22-Dec2 and staying at the BWV. We go every three years and rent a couple of grand villas and two bedroom units for one big happy family reunion(although in RI everyone lives near each other. Of course if you are a RI native you don't travel from Burrillville to Westerly unless you pack an overnight bag.


----------



## Claroquesi

I'm still bragging about it. It's like a whole other world over there and I crossed into another state just to get there!


----------



## Coach Rick

Claroquesi said:


> I'm still bragging about it. It's like a whole other world over there and I crossed into another state just to get there!



Yeah, well I just got home from the lost continent of Boston.


----------



## Coach Rick

chainkid said:


> We have a group of 28 RI folk going down on Nov22-Dec2 and staying at the BWV.



Well, your 28, and my 14 should pretty much empty the state.  Tell ya what, since I will be there already, please make sure you turn off the light in the state when you leave.


----------



## kgkmom

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Who has the RI plate "DISNEY"?  I was behind you today on the on ramp to 95 S.




I actually met the woman who has 'FIGMNT'! I was so excited b/c Figment is one of my favorites!


----------



## RLRDA

Any RI DVCers going in August?


----------



## Monte Cristo

RLRDA said:


> Any RI DVCers going in August?



December here.


----------



## Mickey_Maniac

We'll be there Aug 17 to the 26th. Split stay between BCV and Contemporary Atrium Club. Can't wait...


----------



## kgkmom

RLRDA said:


> Any RI DVCers going in August?



DD and I will be there August 29-Sept. 2. Yippee!!!


----------



## XQIXX

Please let me know what the weather is like.


----------



## RLRDA

We'll be there August 18th - 27th !!  Split stay between SSR & AKV.  We're going to try to get to Summer on the Savanna while we are there (I think it's 8/23? - the last one)


----------



## JennyMominRI

I will be an owner in 7-10 days


----------



## pinktales

We're going Aug. 30 - Sept 14. First 2 days at OKW then on to AKV for the rest of the stay. Can't wait to see the new DVC rooms there!  Will be my first stay at AKV/L too so looking forward to waking up and seeing the animals out my balcony! 


We'll also be going again in Oct. - Nov 2. Staying the last week at BWV and want to book the first at one of the Port Orleans as I haven't been there before and wanted to try it out. Been waiting hoping a AP rate will come out for then for the PO.

It's great to see so many RI'ers will be there then!


----------



## kgkmom

XQIXX said:


> Please let me know what the weather is like.



This will be my fourth trip (I think) during August. It's absolutely as hot as everyone says, and more humid. We've found that drinking water *all day* is the key. You have to drink even when you don't think you're thirsty. A quick drink every half hour keeps the heat stroke away! 

There's usually a rain storm each day-sometimes for about 15 minutes, sometimes about 2 hours! We take the ponchos or umbrellas, and just keep going!

Stopping any time you feel the need is important too. We love going in August because it's both my and my DD's birthdays, and the crowds are much, much smaller due to kids going back to school mid-August in the South. The park hours are still long, which is great for taking mid-afternoon naps and swims and then heading back to the parks. 

August is great!


----------



## XQIXX

I think November trip may be the last with the Disney Dining Plan. They should have left it alone!!! :cry:


----------



## RLRDA

XQIXX said:


> Please let me know what the weather is like.



We were at WDW for a 9 night stay, 8/18 to 8/27.  The weather was, well, hot of course ~~ 95+ during the day, mid-70's at night.  We were 6 days into the trip when we realized we hadn't had any of the passing thunderstorms that usually take place in Florida.  The only time we had rain was the last 3 nights....it started during dinner (thankfully after we had gotten to the restaurants) and lasted 1-2 hours.  

I know many would never travel to WDW in August, but I'd keep going.  The crowds weren't that heavy, wait times were short ,if any.  You just have to make sure you take a break mid-day to relax in the room or by the pool, when it's hottest.


----------



## Telcogirl

We are going in November 9-12, staying at SSR, but waitlisted for BWV!  


  GO PATS!


----------



## XQIXX

Telcogirl said:


> We are going in November 9-12, staying at SSR, but waitlisted for BWV!
> 
> 
> GO PATS!




We are going Nov 9-17th Animal Kingdom Villas.


----------



## bearpele

Aloha,
  To our Native Rhode Islanders .  Both my husband and I are from Cranston.  My husband is in the Air Force and we still call Rhode Island home even though we have lived all over the world.  Our families still reside in Rhode Island and will be joining us in October for the "family reunion".

Until we meet again,


----------



## kgkmom

bearpele said:


> Aloha,
> To our Native Rhode Islanders .  Both my husband and I are from Cranston.  My husband is in the Air Force and we still call Rhode Island home even though we have lived all over the world.  Our families still reside in Rhode Island and will be joining us in October for the "family reunion".
> 
> Until we meet again,



Hey, there, bearpele! My DH and I are also originally from Cranston, and even though we were in High School in the '80s, neither one of us had 'big hair'. 

We love going in October. The weather is fantastic. Have a great time!


----------



## RLRDA

Anything new going on with Rhode Island DVCers??  Anyone taking a trip soon? Or just get back?


----------



## Coach Rick

RLRDA said:


> Anything new going on with Rhode Island DVCers??  Anyone taking a trip soon? Or just get back?



We are going for Thanksgiving. November 21-27. Got my adr's for Tony's Town Square, and the tickets for MVMCP the same night. CP dinner ressies at Le Celier, and then David Robinison will be doing the reading. Then Boma another night. There are 14 of us, and we'll be staying at AKV, except for Sis who will be at BCV. Can't wait....


----------



## RLRDA

Coach Rick said:


> We are going for Thanksgiving. November 21-27. Got my adr's for Tony's Town Square, and the tickets for MVMCP the same night. CP dinner ressies at Le Celier, and then David Robinison will be doing the reading. Then Boma another night. There are 14 of us, and we'll be staying at AKV, except for Sis who will be at BCV. Can't wait....



I'm not familiar with all the different abbreviations....what are "CP dinner ressies"? We tried to get reservations at Le Cellier (never been) when we were there in August but the only openings they had were 9pm and later! Oh well, better luck next time. Sounds like a great trip planned for Thanksgiving.....have a wonderful time!


----------



## Coach Rick

RLRDA said:


> I'm not familiar with all the different abbreviations....what are "CP dinner ressies"? We tried to get reservations at Le Cellier (never been) when we were there in August but the only openings they had were 9pm and later! Oh well, better luck next time. Sound like a great trip planned for Thanksgiving.....have a wonderful time!



Thanks....CP is Candlelight Procession. I have learned that you really have to make ressies for dinner at the more popular restaurants well in advance. I actually wanted a later sitting, but they simply weren't available, and I made these ressies back in July. With WDW poised to set an all time record for attendance (I think DVC has something to do with that), call early, call often.


----------



## Claroquesi

Just booked a long weekend in October! 

"Columbus day is better than Christmas!" Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## XQIXX

Hello,
We went last Colombus Day weekend and EPCOT is crowded due to Food and Wine Festival. We had a great time! Heading back in 38 days..can't wait!


----------



## fmed845

Looks like quite a few Rhode Islander's. Going in Dec. 5th-13th. Staying at AKV and OKW.


----------



## XQIXX

I am heading down Nov 9-17 at AKV.I also have BWV for April.It seems that MA has the week after as their school vacation week so I am hoping for less crowds.


----------



## Monte Cristo

We'll be there for Christmas....the first one away from RI! The WHOLE family is going too so that should be interesting!


----------



## chiroguydc

We call North Providence home while we're waiting for our next trip to our other "home".

We own 230 points at OKW, and just bought in this past August 2007!

11/24/07 - 12/2/07 @ SSR
2/29/08 - 3/1/08 @ BWV (ESPN the Weekend!)


----------



## RLRDA

We'll be back in May 2008 for 5 nights at BCV!  We're looking forward to it since we've never stayed at BCV and from what everyone says here....it sounds fabulous!

Anyone else going in May??


----------



## Denise W

I just saw this thread! We have 350 points at BWV, have owned since 1998.

We live in Barrington (where my DH grew up). Our youngest just started college. We are going on our first trip "home" by ourselves at the end of January!!!

Glad to see so many locals here!

Denise


----------



## MaryAnnDVC

Just found this. Fun thread! I read through the whole thing because I wasn't sure if I had posted before. 


kt-scarlett said:


> Oh! We were caught in WDW for Hurricane Charley, the first of the string of hurricanes that battered Orlando. We were in Epcot when it shut down and saw all the merchandise carts tethered to the ground, watched some CMs place boards across the bottom of the Innovention doors to prevent flooding, and saw the ticket booths all wrapped in cellophane. We had just moved that day from BWV to the Poly and had to stay inside the room that evening and our dinner was food from the Poly snack shop in the lobby. When the storm hit we watched from our balcony (where we were NOT supposed to be)  as a transformer across the lake blew and the MK went dark. The next day there were branches etc all over the grounds at the Poly and the pool was closed. We went to the MK that day ( IIRC it was the only park open) and were astounded at how well it handled the storm. Damage to MGM and Downtown Disney was more noticeable and sad.
> 
> I have to say that WDW handled the storm quite well and I would not let Hurricane Season stop me from visiting in that time frame.
> 
> Now the HEAT... well, that's another story.


We were there for Hurrican Charley too. The kids and I arrived the day before, and DH arrived that day. He called from the plane before takeoff, saying they announced that they were leaving on schedule but might get diverted. I remember the anxiety in the air! We went to Winn Dixie to buy coolers in case we lost power, and candles...the only candles left were scented; it was pretty funny, all these people standing around sniffing candles to make sure that if they needed to use them, they were going to smell good! 

We went to MGM 45 minutes before it closed early, and then left to pick DH up at the airport. Had no idea what his travel situation was, but figured we'd go ahead and be there IF the plane arrived. It did, and boy, was I relieved. It had already started to rain tho, and his clothes got soaked through the suitcase just from transporting it from the plane. 

We had always stayed in deluxe or DVC resorts (or partial trips offsite), but this time we stayed at Pop Century for a few days before moving to BWV. During the hurricane, I was on the DIS reading threads about singalongs and free food in the BWV lobby, while I was listening to a bunch of teenaged girls screaming and giggling on the Pop Century balconies! Ugh! Killed me!  

We were impressed that Pop never lost power, and were surprised the next day to see all the trees down. A few days later, we tried to go to a store offsite, and there were no traffic lights and tons of damage; it was amazing how well prepared Disney was. The day we had arrived, the kids and I drove around Celebration, and then we went back a few days later with DH; what a contrast between pre-storm and after. 





iluvwdw18 said:


> Yeah I have seen that too. And how about EPCOT have you seen that?


 I've seen the EPCOT plate!  

I'm not a native RIer (originally from NJ, moved to MA with parents), but have lived here since '79, interrupted once for a year and a half after college when I lived in NY state. DH is a native (Lincoln) and I lived in Lincoln during college (near St Judes). We live in the northeast corner of RI now  after an initial couple of years in East Providence.

It was fun reading this thread to my DH...he had a few laughs.

Oh...about summer/August at WDW. We used to go every year for Thanksgiving weekend at Universal, then the following week at Disney...a wonderful time! Then, it got too difficult to take the kids out of school the older they got, so we started doing August with them. I HATE heat, but somehow, heat at WDW is a whole lot easier to deal with then schlepping around RI in the heat doing everyday activities, KWIM? Having been there as often as we have over the years, it's much easier to play it by ear and not worry about "seeing it all" if we want to just slow down and relax.

One more thing...BWV, 250 pts, Feb 2001.


----------



## RLRDA

MaryAnnDVC said:


> Oh...about summer/August at WDW. We used to go every year for Thanksgiving weekend at Universal, then the following week at Disney...a wonderful time! Then, it got too difficult to take the kids out of school the older they got, so we started doing August with them. I HATE heat, but somehow, heat at WDW is a whole lot easier to deal with then schlepping around RI in the heat doing everyday activities, KWIM? Having been there as often as we have over the years, it's much easier to play it by ear and not worry about "seeing it all" if we want to just slow down and relax.
> 
> One more thing...BWV, 250 pts, Feb 2001.



We love August as well. Our oldest is in 5th grade, middle DS is in 3rd so it's getting harder to go during the school year. We went last August and I think we'll go in August '09 but we do have a trip planned for May '08 (almost at the 30 day mark!) They'll miss 5 days of school unfortunately but have been relatively healthy and have not missed more than 1-2 days this year. They're also get decent grades so I can't see it having a major impact (I think this is just my conscience talking  ). I just don't think I could ever go to WDW during February or April vacations. So we either bite the bullet and take them out every couple of years or go in August. I'm not a 'heat' person either but you're right, heat on vacation in WDW is somehow easier to tolerate!


----------



## Coach Rick

Ok, so AKV came up for points, so I just had to buy some there. Now I have more points than I know what to do with.  Remedy, take more trips, buy AP's to reduce the cost of entering parks, and enjoy. So, I have booked 4th of July at SSR. This will be somewhat traumatic for a former "Bristolian". What, 4th of July out of Bristol?  Through high school I used to march it twice, once with the high school band, and once with the drum and bugle corps. Well, I guess I will just have to suffer. 

Then it's back again in August for a 3 day stay at AKV, then a 4 night cruise aboard the Wonder, and then to SSR for 3 more days. Plunked in the middle of these two trips is a week in Newport. It's the annual "boys week away", when my son and I spend the week together in Newport without those nagging females at home.


----------



## Muushka

Ah yes. Who could forget the "Bristol Day Parade"??

First and last time I ever went to it was 7/4/76.  Oy.  Do they still paint the stripes down the middle of the street red white and blue?


----------



## RLRDA

I am ashamed to say that I've lived in RI 36 of my 39 years (3yrs in Attleboro after getting married) and have never been to the Bristol 4th of July Parade  ! Must put that on my list of things to do!! I think being in WDW for any holiday must be pretty awesome....somthing tells me you won't be wishing you were in Bristol while you're there.


----------



## MaryAnnDVC

RLRDA said:


> I am ashamed to say that I've lived in RI 36 of my 39 years (3yrs in Attleboro after getting married) and have never been to the Bristol 4th of July Parade  !


Around 28 years here in RI and I've never been to it either. Just sounds like a lot of WORK to get there early and find a spot. I welcome any new friendships with people who live on the parade route tho.


----------



## Coach Rick

Muushka said:


> Ah yes. Who could forget the "Bristol Day Parade"??
> 
> First and last time I ever went to it was 7/4/76.  Oy.  Do they still paint the stripes down the middle of the street red white and blue?



Oh yeah, they do. I no longer live in Bristol, but I believe they had to get a special permit from the RI DOT, since regulations dictate that there be two solid yellow lines on Hope St. 

76, ahh, that was a special year for me. It was the year I graduated from "Bristol High School" (yeah, now Mt. Hope ) So yes, you did see me twice that year. Once as Drum Major of the band, and once playing a bugle in the Valley Airs Drum and Bugle Corps. That was the most attendance of any parade. I believe they estimated the attendance at 2 million, and that is also the first year they extended the parade to its current 3 mile length. Prior to that it was 2 miles, and just went in a big circle starting on High & Franklin St, going left Washington, then left on Hope, and turning left on High ending at the common.


----------



## kathrna

Boy, I went through the whole thread and I didn't see one Newporter (one mention about the Tennis Hall of Fame, but that's it).  We were stationed in Newport for one glorious year.  One year was not enough.  But know that we've lived in Florida, I am completely convinced that I need to summer in Newport and winter in Florida.  I now see why it's done.  I'm sold!  Sign me up!


----------



## kt-scarlett

Coach Rick said:


> I have booked 4th of July at SSR.
> 
> Then it's back again in August for a 3 day stay at AKV,
> 
> then a 4 night cruise aboard the Wonder,
> 
> and then to SSR for 3 more days.
> 
> Plunked in the middle of these two trips is a week in Newport.



Rick, whatever your job is.... I want it.    Color me *jealous*.   

Mary


----------



## kt-scarlett

MaryAnnDVC said:


> Around 28 years here in RI and I've never been to it either. Just sounds like a lot of WORK to get there early and find a spot. I welcome any new friendships with people who live on the parade route tho.



50-something years here and I have never been to the Bristol parade either.  Heck, I just made my first visit to Block Island (for one day) last summer. These things can't be rushed.


----------



## MaryAnnDVC

kt-scarlett said:


> 50-something years here and I have never been to the Bristol parade either.  Heck, I just made my first visit to Block Island (for one day) last summer. These things can't be rushed.


Oh, I went to Block Island one time too!  Actually, twice! Once before we had kids (that's the time I barfed my way from Galilee to Block Island and spent the rest of the day dreading the trip back), and the 2nd time (because DH actuallly talked me into getting back on that ferry) with oldest DD, who is now almost 20, when she was about a year old. She took her shoes off on the ferry and they got filthy, and I spent a large portion of the day looking for a store to buy a new pair of socks. Never did find one. Block Island is lovely, but I need civilization!


----------



## Coach Rick

kt-scarlett said:


> Rick, whatever your job is.... I want it.    Color me *jealous*.
> 
> Mary



School teacher, and believe me, I don't get to do this because of finances. I teach in a private school.  Thanks to smartly buying DVC,  and those AP's,  along with Southwest usually having some decent fares , I get to scratch the Disney itch . Just leaves eating, and I gotta do that at home too.


----------



## Monte Cristo

kathrna said:


> Boy, I went through the whole thread and I didn't see one Newporter (one mention about the Tennis Hall of Fame, but that's it).  We were stationed in Newport for one glorious year.  One year was not enough.  But know that we've lived in Florida, I am completely convinced that I need to summer in Newport and winter in Florida.  I now see why it's done.  I'm sold!  Sign me up!



Just for you....I took this from my sailboat 2 summers ago...you must recognize the background.


----------



## Missy Bruin

Hey everyone how are you all doing.Well my family and i are heading down to the world once again on june 29th -july 3rd we are taking the whole family and staying at the boardwalk.I am hoping also to come down again for the food and wine festival later in the year as well.By the way i am a huge providence bruins fan i have been a season ticket holder for sixteen years.We are going for the calder cup baby! See you all soon.MISSY BRUIN AND FAMILY


----------



## kt-scarlett

Monte Cristo said:


> Just for you....I took this from my sailboat 2 summers ago...you must recognize the background.



Sure do, that's my house.   

Monte Cristo, is that taken at or near Hazard's Beach?


----------



## gmboy95

I am close.....so close......


----------



## RLRDA

gmboy95 said:


> I am close.....so close......



.....to Rhode Island? Norton was close by when we lived in Attleboro for a few years. Then we got sucked right backed to RI!   It's a unique place, that's for sure.


----------



## kgkmom

Heading down to WDW next week with a friend from Creeeaaanstin High School East days. She and I were lucky enough to be at CHSE during the high hair 80's! 

We're going just the two of us-no kids, no husbands-just the girls!


----------



## debaudrn

Hey Denise W.
There are several of us on here from Barrington that are DVC owners!  welcome.
Deb


----------



## Denise W

Thanks, I've only ever seen one person on here from Barrington, Joan S. 

My husband grew up in Barrington, I moved here from Connecticut in tenth grade, and met him in high school. When we got married, we bought a house here and haven't moved yet. 

I have been to one 4th of July parade (I think it was in 1984 or 1984, we rode bikes there).

I've been to Block Island twice to visit my sister, who rents a house there for a week every summer. I think we are going to go see her this year for a day or two.

Denise


----------



## Monte Cristo

kt-scarlett said:


> Sure do, that's my house.
> 
> Monte Cristo, is that taken at or near Hazard's Beach?



That's the Inn at Castle Hill. I think Hazard Beach is on the other side of Newport.

That can be your house if I can have the motor yacht! 

I really took the pic for the 12m. Beautiful boats.


----------



## gmboy95

RLRDA said:


> .....to Rhode Island? Norton was close by when we lived in Attleboro for a few years. Then we got sucked right backed to RI!   It's a unique place, that's for sure.




Yes...providence is definitely the biggest city near us. the only time i go to boston is for red sox and celtics games. All my trips to the city are in providence, and my wife loves that damn mall!!!!


----------



## XQIXX

I am heading down to BWV April 11th. Any other RI people going then?


----------



## RLRDA

XQIXX said:


> I am heading down to BWV April 11th. Any other RI people going then?



Not then...but not long after. We will be there May 4th thru May 9th at BCV and were just informed that the slide at SAB will be closed for refurb starting the 5th  

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## PADISFAM

Namdnas said:


> Hah hah, yes, it is in fact where all the Canucks (of French-Canadian descent, myself included) live that say 'side by each', 'do my stores', 'throw the baby down the stairs, his clothes..'.   It's like a being in Montreal.
> 
> Items of note here are;
> One the best high school hockey teams in the U.S., Mount Saint Charles.  (our state champs for the last 25 years!).
> Ye' Olde English Fish & Chips (wow are they good)
> Chans Restaurant (good restaurant, great Jazz spot)
> 
> I lived in Exeter while in college as well.
> 
> We've been 150 pt. BCV members for about 3 weeks after returning from WDW in April.  I can't wait to go back, Jan. 11-16, 2003!!!!
> 
> Regards,
> John



I MY GOSH!!! I allmost fell off my chair LOL!!  I grew up in Woonsocket.  I move away after college 20 years ago.  You've just taken me down memory lane.  I to am a Canuck.  My Mom spoke French at home when I was young.  Didn't play for the Mount, played against them.  We didn't win 
We just joined DVC in November @ AKV I have never been so happy to write a check that big!!


----------



## XQIXX

RLRDA said:


> Not then...but not long after. We will be there May 4th thru May 9th at BCV and were just informed that the slide at SAB will be closed for refurb starting the 5th
> 
> Enjoy your trip!




Thanks! Enjoy your trip as well! Sorry to hear about SAB being closed. Where are they letting you go instead?


----------



## RLRDA

PADISFAM said:


> We just joined DVC in November @ AKV I have never been so happy to write a check that big!!



Congrats on your recent purchase...you'll love it! 



XQIXX said:


> Thanks! Enjoy your trip as well! Sorry to hear about SAB being closed. Where are they letting you go instead?



SAB will be open only the slide will be closed, so we'll make the best of it. They did say there would be a shuttle over to BWV if people wanted to use that slide but I can't see us doing that. We arrive on the 4th (day before the refurb starts) so our kids will just have to use the slide all afternoon and evening until they turn into human prunes!


----------



## XQIXX

RLRDA said:


> Congrats on your recent purchase...you'll love it!
> 
> 
> 
> SAB will be open only the slide will be closed, so we'll make the best of it. They did say there would be a shuttle over to BWV if people wanted to use that slide but I can't see us doing that. We arrive on the 4th (day before the refurb starts) so our kids will just have to use the slide all afternoon and evening until they turn into human prunes!



That sounds like a good plan!  I am trying to decide if we should do a water park or not....This will be our first stay at BWV so we will see how the pool is.


----------



## RLRDA

Any RIers heading down to WDW soon??


----------



## kdepot

Hi We just bought SSR on our last trip to WDW. Got our big blue box last week and read every word. Booked our first trip for 09 and planning a second.
I see in the magazine we are 1200 strong in RI. Now it's 1201.

Remember to go from Cumberland to the beach you have to leave early in the morning, fill the gas tank. and pack a lunch.
( for you non-Rhodeislanders its 32 miles from one end of the state to the other )   No school Foster - Gloster


----------



## RLRDA

kdepot said:


> Hi We just bought SSR on our last trip to WDW. Got our big blue box last week and read every word. Booked our first trip for 09 and planning a second.
> I see in the magazine we are 1200 strong in RI. Now it's 1201.
> 
> Remember to go from Cumberland to the beach you have to leave early in the morning, fill the gas tank. and pack a lunch.
> ( for you non-Rhodeislanders its 32 miles from one end of the state to the other )   No school Foster - Gloster



Congratulations on your purchase.....is your first trip at SSR?? It's a great resort!  

You forgot to mention that you have to stop for Del's or Allie's Doughnuts on the way to the beach!


----------



## Coach Rick

RLRDA said:


> Any RIers heading down to WDW soon??



Yep, me.. I will be there for the 4th of July...Missing the BIG parade in my former hometown.


----------



## Telcogirl

Headed down July 23rd!    

SSR is a wonderful resort!


----------



## MLK-RI

Not until October, but looking forward to F&W Fest!

Congrats to kdepot and welcome aboard!


----------



## kdepot

Yes we toured last month and bought that week.

Looking  forward to going home


----------



## RLRDA

kdepot said:


> Ywes we toured last month and bought thet week.
> 
> Looking  forward to going home



I must be slow today.....I just noticed your trip plans in your signature!


----------



## Muushka

kdepot said:


> Hi We just bought SSR on our last trip to WDW. Got our big blue box last week and read every word. Booked our first trip for 09 and planning a second.
> I see in the magazine we are 1200 strong in RI. Now it's 1201.
> 
> *Remember to go from Cumberland to the beach you have to leave early in the morning, fill the gas tank. and pack a lunch.
> ( for you non-Rhodeislanders its 32 miles from one end of the state to the other )*   No school Foster - Gloster



  My X-MIL used to pack up for the summer to go from Providence (Fox Point) to West Greenwich (Lake Mishnock).  And would not return until right after Labor Day.  And if God forbid, she had to go "to the city" for something, it was a very big deal!

Ahh, the RI memories.


----------



## rcgal2

Hello there!  I grew up in Lincoln RI & now live in North Providence.  We call Saratoga Springs home.  Glad to see so many people from RI!


----------



## chepic

Just booked OKW for March '09 for the boys birthdays....I know it's not this year, but we used the time in '08 for the cruise.

che


----------



## XQIXX

I am thinking of heading down June 28th -July 4th but I don't know if I can take the heat!


----------



## Coach Rick

XQIXX said:


> I am thinking of heading down June 28th -July 4th but I don't know if I can take the heat!



90 degrees here, or 90 degrees there...Only real difference is, there you are at Disney World! 

At least that's the way I see it. I am hoping to leave on the 2nd. That as the plan, but I play in a drum and bugle corps, and we are supposed to be playing the 3rd in Bristol at the contest there. I changed my flight to the 4th, but DW and kids are going down the 2nd still.


----------



## Frisina04

Me, wife and daughter  from east providence here, dvc ssr since 2005


----------



## Missy Bruin

Hey everyone
                  Missy and family here we are going home once again this time it's to the boardwalk two bedroom nine of us.Coming down on June 29- July 3.I can't wait i am looking so foward to it.

Then i am coming down again in october first timers for the food and wine festival on october 24- october 27.I am coming for the eat the beat concerts to see EXPOSE' three shows are night looking foward to it.See you all soon
MISSY AND FAMILY


----------



## RLRDA

We won't be heading down until late September - 9/28 to 10/3. We plan on going to MNNSHP and checking out F&W, too!


----------



## RLRDA

It's been a few months....bumping this up!

Anyone heading down anytime soon??


----------



## Coach Rick

RLRDA said:


> It's been a few months....bumping this up!
> 
> Anyone heading down anytime soon??



I wish..This summer has been a disaster for us. We had two trips planned, and one cruise. While we did get the two trips in, I had to cancel my cruise. I was literally checking my bags to leave for the cruise when my sis called that my dad was taken to ICU at Westerly Hospital. I sent my DW and kids ahead, but they voted to wait till I could go to do the cruise. Well that week was when Fay was coming, so they had no room to stay due to us supposedly being on the Wonder, and WDW was at 102% capacity. Once dad was stabilized I headed down to get them situated, and I gotta say the CM's at SSR were phenomenal! They got us a 2br for the remainder of the week, and we made the best of it. Anyhow, I sure hope I can get down there soon. BTW, DCL allowed me to rebook the trip so I wouldn't loose anything. Very nice of them indeed.


----------



## chiroguydc

So sad, not going until June 2008...but TO DISNEYLAND!


----------



## rcgal2

I leave on the 14th for 5 nights at the Boardwalk.  I can't wait!! 
Our waitlist also got approved for December so I actually get to go twice.  I so need a Disney fix!


----------



## pinktales

I'll be heading down 9/20-10/4 staying at the Pop with free dining. This will be my first time for free dining as since I bought DVC I've been using that. But thought it was such a good deal I couldn't pass it up this year. Though going from staying in 1 bedroom to a studio is going to be a change.    Those DVC 1 bedrooms really spoiled me!    Well I'll just have to make up for it on my Disney AKV Kidani trip next May. Can't wait to see what that looks like when it's finished!


----------



## LittleSeacow

I just joined DVC a couple of months ago and I'm a RI girl.  Born, raised, and still living in Pawtucket!
Why is it so hard to leave RI?


----------



## XQIXX

We never made in down at the end of June. We really need a trip!! My Annual Passes expire in November and I know we won't get there before then. Taking the kids out of school is not an option so we are stuck with Feb/April vacations. Man I hope that Poweball kicks in for me!


----------



## Monte Cristo

Coach Rick said:


> I wish..This summer has been a disaster for us. We had two trips planned, and one cruise. While we did get the two trips in, I had to cancel my cruise. I was literally checking my bags to leave for the cruise when my sis called that my dad was taken to ICU at Westerly Hospital. I sent my DW and kids ahead, but they voted to wait till I could go to do the cruise. Well that week was when Fay was coming, so they had no room to stay due to us supposedly being on the Wonder, and WDW was at 102% capacity. Once dad was stabilized I headed down to get them situated, and I gotta say the CM's at SSR were phenomenal! They got us a 2br for the remainder of the week, and we made the best of it. Anyhow, I sure hope I can get down there soon. BTW, DCL allowed me to rebook the trip so I wouldn't loose anything. Very nice of them indeed.



Hope you're dad is OK, Westerly is our home town. Daughter was born at Westerly Hospital and we love it here.

Well, we just got back last Thursday from a 4 night cruise on the Wonder. While the staff, the boat, and Castaway Cay were great, we are just not cruise people. We really didn't like it at all. Maybe when she's older....it's sad when the highlight of the trip was the 3 hours we spent at Down Town Disney killing time until our flight out. Rainforest Cafe was the best meal we had had all week!

We also have a trip planned for WDW for January. Can't wait for that!!


----------



## Coach Rick

Monte Cristo said:


> Hope you're dad is OK, Westerly is our home town. Daughter was born at Westerly Hospital and we love it here.
> 
> Well, we just got back last Thursday from a 4 night cruise on the Wonder. While the staff, the boat, and Castaway Cay were great, we are just not cruise people. We really didn't like it at all. Maybe when she's older....it's sad when the highlight of the trip was the 3 hours we spent at Down Town Disney killing time until our flight out. Rainforest Cafe was the best meal we had had all week!
> 
> We also have a trip planned for WDW for January. Can't wait for that!!



Thanks for the sentiment...Cool. My sister lives there. Nice community!

Wow, that shocks me. But then cruising isn't for everyone!

I know I will be taking my schools softball team there in March...Can't wait for that! Being an AD has its advantages...


----------



## Coach Rick

LittleSeacow said:


> I just joined DVC a couple of months ago and I'm a RI girl.  Born, raised, and still living in Pawtucket!
> Why is it so hard to leave RI?



I did, and came back...there is no place like it ANYWHERE...trust me! I teach in Pawtucket.


----------



## Coach Rick

Don't know if any of you remember Crescent Park, but here is a neat site I just found. http://members.cox.net/crescentpark/midway.htm Brought back lots of memories... I only wish I didn't have to jump on a plane every time I wanted to treat the kids to some fun.


----------



## Muushka

I remember the carousel at Crescent Park.  That thing was FAST!  Like a circular flat roller coaster.


----------



## LittleSeacow

Coach Rick said:


> I did, and came back...there is no place like it ANYWHERE...trust me! I teach in Pawtucket.




I also teach in Pawtucket!


----------



## RLRDA

Coach Rick said:


> ... I only wish I didn't have to jump on a plane every time I wanted to treat the kids to some fun.




If only Rocky Point were still around  !


----------



## chepic

Well, looks like Brady is out for the season....guess we won't have a repeat of this again....






Cheryl


----------



## Coach Rick

LittleSeacow said:


> I also teach in Pawtucket!



Cool, where do you teach?

I'm at Keough...


----------



## TomD

RLRDA said:


> If only Rocky Point were still around  !



Originally form Westerly and live in NH now but I remember Rocky Point. Great place! Now I bring my kids to Canobie Lake Park and think of Rocky Point


----------



## Monte Cristo

chepic said:


> Well, looks like Brady is out for the season....guess we won't have a repeat of this again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheryl



That's a great time right there......we watched the Pats in a playoff game at ESPN on the boardwalk. What a time that was too....roof was blowing off the place.


----------



## LittleSeacow

Coach Rick said:


> Cool, where do you teach?
> 
> I'm at Keough...



I'm at Baldwin Elementary - 6th grade.  Small world


----------



## chepic

Monte Cristo

It was a fantastic game....and we were all yelling like crazy people.  It's a good thing we didn't go the week of Superbowl....we would have all cried 

che


----------



## kgkmom

I just went in April, and I'm jonesing for another trip! I'm going to call next week for our trip next August, but that's for NEXT AUGUST! 

It's soooooooo far away.  The past couple of years my DD and I have managed a trip about every six months or so, which was great. Nice long weekends in the FL sun! Next year's trip is a week long trip for DS's first trip, so I need all of my points.

I think the solution here is to buy more points.


----------



## Telcogirl

chepic said:


> Well, looks like Brady is out for the season....guess we won't have a repeat of this again....
> 
> 
> Cheryl



Let's have some faith in this team.     I was at the game last Sunday and the devastation went thru the stadium like the plague and those were my first thoughts too.  We still have the rest of the season to play and we have a TERRIFIC team that can get the job done and send the Pats to Tampa in February.  

As you can see from my ticker, I am not changing my plans for 2009!!!!!


----------



## JasonDVC

LittleSeacow said:


> I'm at Baldwin Elementary - 6th grade.  Small world



I'm a property manager and one of my sites is directly across the street from the playground at Baldwin. We'll be doing a lot of remodeling there starting early '09.  

It's nice to see others from Pawtucket. I figured there were other RI'ers on this site so as we say in Rhode Island, "Hawaya?". 

BTW, my wife is a substitute teacher in Smithfield (hopefully full-time soon).


----------



## chepic

Telcogirl said:


> Let's have some faith in this team.     I was at the game last Sunday and the devastation went thru the stadium like the plague and those were my first thoughts too.  We still have the rest of the season to play and we have a TERRIFIC team that can get the job done and send the Pats to Tampa in February.
> 
> As you can see from my ticker, I am not changing my plans for 2009!!!!!



Oh, I am not giving up on them....look how Brady got his start!!  We have spent 3 Superbowls in Disney, and it is always a great time!!!  Have fun, and hopefully we will make it there!!1

cheryl


----------



## peanmunch

Born and raised RI girl here!!! We live in Cranston   aka creeeaaaanston...lol  We just bought a BWV resale (after staying four years on cash ...ouch!) I finally convienced DH that we would be staying there every year so buy now..or PAY later! !!

Lori


----------



## Monte Cristo

peanmunch said:


> Born and raised RI girl here!!! We live in Cranston   aka creeeaaaanston...lol  We just bought a BWV resale (after staying four years on cash ...ouch!) I finally convienced DH that we would be staying there every year so buy now..or PAY later! !!
> 
> Lori



Back in high school, did you have the high hair too?????


----------



## chepic

Monte Cristo said:


> Back in high school, did you have the high hair too?????



It's not high hair....it's BIG hair... 

che


----------



## peanmunch

chepic said:


> It's not high hair....it's BIG hair...
> 
> che





Oh yea!! bring on the aquanet hairspray  !!!!!!! the bigger the better!

 

Lori


----------



## Coach Rick

So sad...My best friend passed away two weeks ago. Sure he began my life as my father, in my teen years he became my dad, and when I started having kids of my own he became my best friend. I am so thankful to DVC. The past few years we have spent THE best vacations ever together. Mostly 11 of us. Thankfully mom has indicated she still wants to vacation with us, but it will be hard going forward, but I know he wants us to go on. He told me so many times in the past few weeks. I have many things to be thankful for. I did make it a mission to see him the day before he slipped into a coma, and I was with him holding his hand along with my sister and mom when he left us. He had lost the use of his legs the last two months, and that bothered him very much. The night after he passed he came to me in a dream to show me his legs were fine now, and he had been all around WDW, and he assured me everything was ok now. Anyhow, I am sorry to add some of my sorrow to this happy place, but dad was a great Rhode Islander, and I wanted to pay tribute to him here....


----------



## Monte Cristo

Sorry to hear about that Rick. Lots of memories for you to cherish.


----------



## peanmunch

Rick...I'm so very sorry for your loss. I'm glad that you, your sister and your mom were there to help your dad feel peace and love around him. Sending prayers to you and your family

Lori


----------



## Muushka

What a great Dad he must have been.  And what a great tribute you paid to him.  A good son....


----------



## RLRDA

Coach Rick, so sorry for the loss of your dad. Sounds like you have many memories of your family sharing time together at WDW - what a special thing to have. Keeping you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## Coach Rick

Thanks for the kind thoughts...  Things are looking up...Mom wants to come on the cruise with us next August. I am so relieved that she is not just giving up! This was a cruise we were all supposed to go on this past August, so I am sure it will be bittersweet!

I just found cool new site. Don't know if any of you have seen it yet, but I created a RI group on it. Go to www.disfriends.com. It's perfect for when you need something else Disney to do. Once you become a member, just go to meet, then groups and look for the Little Rhody group. Hope to catch you there too!


----------



## peanmunch

Hi RI folks...just dug this up to see how everyone is doing...besides frozen ...lol!!!!!!!   anyone have any upcomming Disney trips? How were your holidays? Did we ever have a RI dis meet?  

Lori


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Not soon enough...going in June and hoping we don't get any more snow on school days.
First time driving to WDW.


----------



## JasonDVC

peanmunch said:


> Hi RI folks...just dug this up to see how everyone is doing...besides frozen ...lol!!!!!!!   anyone have any upcomming Disney trips? How were your holidays? Did we ever have a RI dis meet?
> 
> Lori



Hi, Hawaya?

Next trip is a big family trip in June/July 2010. Possibly a VB trip in October (we'll see how things go)

I was thinking about a RI dis meet-up as well. I'll throw my hat in the ring to help make it happen.


----------



## RLRDA

peanmunch said:


> Hi RI folks...just dug this up to see how everyone is doing...besides frozen ...lol!!!!!!!   anyone have any upcomming Disney trips? How were your holidays? Did we ever have a RI dis meet?
> 
> Lori



We survived the holidays  and are looking forward to our trip in August! Just waiting to add a few more days at BCV (?) at the 7 month mark (which is coming up soon)  .


----------



## peanmunch

JasonDVC said:


> Hi, Hawaya?
> 
> Next trip is a big family trip in June/July 2010. Possibly a VB trip in October (we'll see how things go)
> 
> I was thinking about a RI dis meet-up as well. I'll throw my hat in the ring to help make it happen.



dis meet sounds like fun!!!  A Saturday or Sunday afternoon, early spring...something fun...sounds good to me....let's all bounce some ideas around!! Anything to help me stop thinking about how cold it's going to be here in a few days 
Lori


----------



## chepic

We like dismeets too....

We are headed to the house of mouse at the end of March for the boys birthdays....just made our AD yesterday....can't wait to go!!!

cheryl


----------



## rcgal2

Santa brought us the 3 Night Disney Cruise which we leave for at the end of April followed by a few nights at the Boardwalk.  I can't wait!!
I'd be interested in a RI dis meet-up


----------



## JasonDVC

What would we need to set up a dis meet up?

location: someone's home; small hall rental; park, if in the summer; a rotation of sites; etc

date: perhaps we would need minimum 2-3 months of advanced notice. So we would be looking at April - May date range

discussion topics: photos; stories; trip planning tips; etc.

frequency: Should we hold one annually, semi-annually; quarterly?

anything else?

Should we invite neighbors from CT and Ma.?

Please give your thoughts. Let's see if we can make this happen. I think it would be great and a lot of fun.


----------



## Telcogirl

JasonDVC said:


> What would we need to set up a dis meet up?
> 
> location: someone's home; small hall rental; park, if in the summer; a rotation of sites; etc
> 
> date: perhaps we would need minimum 2-3 months of advanced notice. So we would be looking at April - May date range
> 
> discussion topics: photos; stories; trip planning tips; etc.
> 
> frequency: Should we hold one annually, semi-annually; quarterly?
> 
> anything else?
> 
> Should we invite neighbors from CT and Ma.?
> 
> Please give your thoughts. Let's see if we can make this happen. I think it would be great and a lot of fun.




Do we know a ballpark number of Rhode Island DIS'ers?  It would be cool to plan it once and see how it goes.  Maybe we could all meet at Wright's Farm!!!!


----------



## chepic

Telcogirl said:


> Do we know a ballpark number of Rhode Island DIS'ers?  It would be cool to plan it once and see how it goes.  Maybe we could all meet at Wright's Farm!!!!



I agree, Wrights Farm would be good, especially in the late spring, early summer.  Well, there are 4 of us 2 adults, 2 kids.  So you can put me on the list.  How do you make on of those add on lists?  I will have to investigate

cheryl


----------



## peanmunch

I thought about Wrights farm too.If there are a lot of us we would be in the big downstaairs room. A small hall would work also..give the kids a chance to move around more. we are a family of four..two adults(at times...lol) and two boys 8 and 5. we are going to see the mouse May 6-16 staying at BWV as our first time HOME...after four stays on cash i finally connvienced dh to buy resale!
  I'm not sure where/how to strat planning a meet but i am willing to try to help plan it.  lets try to keep this post alive and hopefully more RI'ers will reply

Lori


----------



## JasonDVC

Wright's Farm is a great place but won't it be too crowded and too noisy? Do they have a private party area?


----------



## Telcogirl

JasonDVC said:


> Wright's Farm is a great place but won't it be too crowded and too noisy? Do they have a private party area?




It was just a thought since it's economical and oh so "Rhode Island".  I bet if we had a definite number of people that were going to attend, they could accomondate us in the back room area.


----------



## JasonDVC

I created a new thread where people can post their head count Meet-Up Sign Up


----------



## JasonDVC

The North End Cafe in North Providence is easy to get to off 95 or 146. They also have a perfect sized banquet room in the basement. The food is very good and reasonably priced. Take a look, tell me what you think. If it looks OK with everyone I will contact them within the week for availability.

I was thinking Sunday April 12 around 1pm. 

Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## peanmunch

Hey Jason...first off thanks so much for taking this on!!  
 The North End Cafe looks good to me...but then again I would be up for almost anywhere..lol.  The only problem I see is with the date..don't know if you realized but that is Easter Sunday...probably not the best day to plan it on The time of day is great though so those of us with younger kids won't have them out too late.  I'm lol at myself thinking how i'm going to get my dh to this one..ummm no I don't know any one but they dis..lol!

Lori


----------



## chepic

Yeah, Easter Sunday won't work for us either....May is a better month all round for any Sunday afternoon activity.

thanks for doing this!!1

che


----------



## peanmunch

April/May are good for us...except sunday 10th (mothers day) and Sunday 17th

lori


----------



## JasonDVC

Sounds like May is the preferred month. Let's go with Sunday May 3rd. May 10 is mother's day, peanmunch can't make it on the 17th and the 24th is Memorial Day weekend. 

May 3rd sounds just about right. Please let me know if this OK with all of you. I would like to accomodate everyone as best as possible. Let me know.


----------



## peanmunch

The date is great...now how to break the "news"  to dh...lol

Lori


----------



## Telcogirl

Yes, I agree, that date is good for us, too.




peanmunch said:


> ...now how to break the "news"  to dh...lol
> 
> Lori



You can tell him you are going to meet some of the people that make his disney trips great!  But, seriously, I am also in your shoes........


----------



## peanmunch

Telcogirl said:


> Yes, I agree, that date is good for us, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell him you are going to meet some of the people that make his disney trips great!  But, seriously, I am also in your shoes........



lol...I think he about wants to tape my mouth shut at Disney when I say "the dis says......." or he rolls his eyes and say "oh did you read that on the dis!!"    . We did do a meet on a disney cruise two years ago and he went along with that but he was kind of 'already there'....He is one of those people that acts like he knows you two seconds after he meets you  so it's actually easier for him to meet new people than it is for me so I'm sure once I get him to go he will be the social chatterbox of the two of us   !

Lori


----------



## Monte Cristo

Hi guys, definitely be interested in a dismeet. 

We just returned this past Friday night from a trip to BWV. We were originally scheduled to leave last Sunday morning, but with the impending storm, we moved it too Saturday morning. What a good move that was!

Crowds were very light, it was a great trip. Had to dress warm down there though too as it was in the 40's a couple of the mornings.

Very hard coming home when the temps on the car said 2 degrees! Brutal.


----------



## RLRDA

JasonDVC said:


> May 3rd sounds just about right. Please let me know if this OK with all of you. I would like to accomodate everyone as best as possible. Let me know.



Originally I said we were "in", now that the date has been chosen I realize that this is the date of a First Communion we are attending (close friends' daughter). I'm bummed we'll have to miss the first RI Dis-meet  . If, for some reason, the date of the meet changes let us know! 

I hope you guys post some info and pics about how it all goes!


----------



## kgkmom

RLRDA said:


> We survived the holidays  and are looking forward to our trip in August! Just waiting to add a few more days at BCV (?) at the 7 month mark (which is coming up soon)  .




We're going in August too. DD's Sweet 16 and DS's first trip (they're 10 years apart-don't know what I was thinking! ). August is sooooooooo far away! We're staying at SSR this time around, but I might try to switch to Animal Kingdom-DS would love the animals. Has anyone stayed in the villas yet?

Anyone else still snowed in? I can't believe all the snow this winter!


----------



## peanmunch

We are going May 6-16  and if the hours don't come out soon I might just POP   !!!!!!!!!!!  I have a list of possible ADR's (chef mickeys is already set for the 6th) but can't quit organize it with out park hours ...and yes....too much snow = too much time on my hands to think about ADR's 

Lori   (wishful thinking)


----------



## RLRDA

kgkmom said:


> We're going in August too. DD's Sweet 16 and DS's first trip (they're 10 years apart-don't know what I was thinking! ). August is sooooooooo far away! We're staying at SSR this time around, but I might try to switch to Animal Kingdom-DS would love the animals. Has anyone stayed in the villas yet?
> 
> Anyone else still snowed in? I can't believe all the snow this winter!



We made our reservations at the 11 month mark so 4 months have already ticked away! We have 5 nights booked at AKV in a 1BR concierge villa right now and I have to call in a few days to try to add 3 nights at BCV  . My DH isn't totally convinced about the extra points needed for concierge but I figured we'd try it once - I want to try the Sunrise Safari  ! We stayed in a savanna view villa in Aug. 2007 shortly after the first few villas opened. If your DS loves animals, there's nothing that compares to waking up and seeing giraffe walk by as you eat your breakfast. You shouldn't have a problem switching if you wanted. Kidani will be open by August so a lot more villas will be available to everyone.

It seems like we've had a ton of snow so far this winter  I don't know how much more we can take!


----------



## JasonDVC

Update...I will be stopping by North End Cafe this evening to reserve the room. I'll let you know what happens.

If you see any other RI'ers on the boards, please let them know about thios thread and the meet-up. I think we can get over 20 total people easily.

Thanks


----------



## Monte Cristo

Just bumping this up to say hello!

Another day closer to spring.


----------



## JasonDVC

Meet-up update...

Spoke with teh North End Cafe on Friday. Unfortunately May 3rd won't work and the rest of may is filled with holidays and vacations. They do have Saturday June 6 or Sunday June 7 available. I was think either Saturday around 7pm or Sunday around 1pm.

Please post your thoughts as I am likely to reserve the room late this afternoon. Thanks!


----------



## Monte Cristo

Either is fine with me.

Are we doing a kids or no kids event?

If it is kids I'd rather Sunday and if it is no kids I'd rather Saturday. Either way I'm sure we'll go.


----------



## peanmunch

I would have to vote for sunday at 1:00...my five year old is so not a night owl and would be on the downward side of crabbey and ready to go home by 7:30...lol

Lori ..counting the minutes untill May 6th..if the park hours would ever come out


----------



## Goofy442

Just found this thread  great to see so many Rhode Islanders here


----------



## JasonDVC

OK, we are all set for Sunday June 7 at 1pm at the North End Cafe in North Providence. 

We would have our own private room. Click on the link above to check out the place and the menu. 

Figuring on a buffet for a minimum 30 people. I was thinking Chicken Marsala and Baked Scrod for the entrees, garden salad, and roasted potatoes. We would be looking at $16 per person plus tax & tip.

It looks like by head count we have about 22 already. 

How does all of this sound? Of course your input is vital to this process so please share.


----------



## peanmunch

Sounds GREAT!!! THANKS for taking this on and getting it together...boy I'm glad i dug up this old thread!!
Just wondering my kids are five and eight...will the be counted at 16.00 per person..they are both pretty light eaters?

Lori


----------



## JasonDVC

peanmunch said:


> Sounds GREAT!!! THANKS for taking this on and getting it together...boy I'm glad i dug up this old thread!!
> Just wondering my kids are five and eight...will the be counted at 16.00 per person..they are both pretty light eaters?
> 
> Lori



Great question! I'm sure there will be a number of children there that are "light eaters."

What would be the best way to handle that? Cut children cost in half and spread the difference amongst adults? What do you think?

The per person price is based on buffet pricing. I figured a buffet would be best to hold down cost for everyone. 

Keep the questions coming!


----------



## kdepot

Goofy442 said:


> Just found this thread  great to see so many Rhode Islanders here



Welcome


----------



## peanmunch

Goofy442 said:


> Just found this thread  great to see so many Rhode Islanders here



 Hi..welcome!! My name is Lori. I live in Cranston...and BWV's. ..lol!

Lori


----------



## Goofy442

peanmunch said:


> Hi..welcome!! My name is Lori. I live in Cranston...and BWV's. ..lol!
> 
> Lori



Hi thanks for the welcome I'm here in Lincoln and AKV. I really want to be in the warm weather  I'm so tired of the snow


----------



## NHPixidust

Subscribing - date and menu sound great!


----------



## peanmunch

Hello NH..glad you found us neighbor!!

Lori


----------



## alisonslp

That's Awesome!  I was born and raised in East Woonsocket! Moved to CT for college, stayed there for 10 years and then moved to Clayton NC (30 min east of Raleigh) for warmer weather and a more relaxed life.  2/3 of my brothers and my father still live in RI.  

Were you raised there? 

oops - just realized this post was from 2003!!! Sorry

Alison


----------



## Monte Cristo

alisonslp said:


> That's Awesome!  I was born and raised in East Woonsocket! Moved to CT for college, stayed there for 10 years and then moved to Clayton NC (30 min east of Raleigh) for warmer weather and a more relaxed life.  2/3 of my brothers and my father still live in RI.
> 
> Were you raised there?
> 
> oops - just realized this post was from 2003!!! Sorry
> 
> Alison



Don't worry, we're still here!


----------



## NHPixidust

Thanks for the welcome!     
I don't post too much but lurk every day. LOL
We have been lovers of WDW for the past 10 years and finally broke down and purchased DVC last October - (BCV resale through Timeshare Store) - can't wait to go "home!"
Looking forward to the RI meet and meeting up with other DVC owners/Disney lovers!
Hope everyone is staying warm!


----------



## Goofy442

My son tells me that it was 80 degrees in WDW and he is not missing the cold  weather he likes it there where its warmer and gets to see the sun .


----------



## peanmunch

wow...80 ...I'm jealous !!!!!!!!!! Is he in the collage program...what does he do..DETAILS please ...lol


----------



## Goofy442

peanmunch said:


> wow...80 ...I'm jealous !!!!!!!!!! Is he in the collage program...what does he do..DETAILS please ...lol



I know.  he has to call me everyday to tell me what the weather is like there.  Yes he is in the CP and . loves it when you sign up for 5-6 month program  you can sign back up for another internship. He got there in Aug. 2008 and liked it so much he signed back up.


----------



## Goofy442

He works at DHS doing what he loves. HTT. He requested that and he got it. A lot of kids didn't tell them where they would like to work so they got jobs they didn't like.


----------



## mybabesuz

Hi everyone...
I was born in Woonsocket.
Lived in Warwick, Buttonwoods area... for 20 years... 
Then moved to CT.
Still call RI HOME...


----------



## Goofy442




----------



## peanmunch

mybabesuz said:


> Hi everyone...
> I was born in Woonsocket.
> Lived in Warwick, Buttonwoods area... for 20 years...
> Then moved to CT.
> Still call RI HOME...




Hi welcome!!!!!!!!

Lori


----------



## peanmunch

Goofy442 said:


> He works at DHS doing what he loves. HTT. He requested that and he got it. A lot of kids didn't tell them where they would like to work so they got jobs they didn't like.





Oh how FUN!  Do you have his CM picture...I'd love to say hi to him in May!

Lori


----------



## Goofy442

Sadly I don't it never came in clear it was fuzzy so I keep reminding him but as everyone knows he's a teenager  and well with that said. But when are you going down in May not sure when he is all done I know it's May just not sure what day. He is the only one from Rhode Island and he works at HTT so he's not hard to find. But I will see if I can get one and pm it to you.


----------



## Monte Cristo

Ready for more snow???

Another day closer to spring.

Also waiting for the Waitlist Gods to show me good fortune in making my 2 BR and Studio come available for Thanksgiving....don't think it's going to happen, but you never know.


----------



## Goofy442

More snow  yuck


----------



## peanmunch

92 days 20 hours and 50 minutes to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

No more snow!!!!!!!  

Lori


----------



## twinklebug

oohhh look, pretty white stuff...   

(WFH today & can laugh at it)


----------



## rcgal2

85 days 10 hours 9 minutes 15 seconds
Snow is only good on Main Street USA!!


----------



## RLRDA

We're still in triple digits  I know that my 90-day window for ADRs is May 17th, so once I get to that point I'll get more excited  . Of course, with all the snow/cold days we've missed from school my kids might end up getting out in August and messing up our vacation (NOT gonna happen!)


----------



## JasonDVC

I just plunked down the deposit for the restaurant.

I asked them about which way was better to go as far as cost for the children. He suggetsed that if we have less than 30 people (last head count was 24, I believe), it is better to go with individual plates. Anything over 30 people, do with the buffet. We have until 1 week prior to make that decision. The way things are going, I would suspect we would be over 30 people.

Again, Sunday, June 7 at 1pm at the North End Cafe in North Providence. 

All Rhode Island (and neighbors) Dis and/or DVC members are welcome. Please leave a head count if you would like to attend and also leave thoughts and opinions.

What activities should we have while there? Thoughts?


----------



## Goofy442

peanmunch said:


> 92 days 20 hours and 50 minutes to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> No more snow!!!!!!!
> 
> Lori



When you say it that way it seems soooooooooooo long till warmer   weather gets here.


----------



## peanmunch

Hi!!!Will they a still charge full price for a  five and eight year old if it ends up buffet???
Lori




JasonDVC said:


> I just plunked down the deposit for the restaurant.
> 
> 
> I asked them about which way was better to go as far as cost for the children. He suggetsed that if we have less than 30 people (last head count was 24, I believe), it is better to go with individual plates. Anything over 30 people, do with the buffet. We have until 1 week prior to make that decision. The way things are going, I would suspect we would be over 30 people.
> 
> Again, Sunday, June 7 at 1pm at the North End Cafe in North Providence.
> 
> All Rhode Island (and neighbors) Dis and/or DVC members are welcome. Please leave a head count if you would like to attend and also leave thoughts and opinions.
> 
> What activities should we have while there? Thoughts?


----------



## JasonDVC

peanmunch said:


> Hi!!!Will they a still charge full price for a  five and eight year old if it ends up buffet???
> Lori



No, kids will not pay the same price as adults if we do buffet. That said, I'm going to wait till a few of weeks prior to get a head count of adults and children. If there are enough adults, we willl do buffet, if not we can do individual. That way you can pay for kids meals. Of course, suggestions are always welcome.

Hope to hear some great trip reports! Looking forward to it.  

Here is a new thread in "Dis meets" in the Community Boards.


----------



## PirateMel

Hello,
Melanie from MA.
Dad is originally from Providence - where the best PIZZA ever is located 

Just found this thread - I purchased AKL in Dec  
AP holder and now I can go as often as SW - helps me out :lmao


----------



## peanmunch

PirateMel said:


> Hello,
> Melanie from MA.
> Dad is originally from Providence - where the best PIZZA ever is located
> 
> Just found this thread - I purchased AKL in Dec
> AP holder and now I can go as often as SW - helps me out :lmao



Hello...Welcome   glad you could join us!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PirateMel

peanmunch said:


> Hello...Welcome   glad you could join us!!!!!!!!!



Thank you,
As a kid we always got the History lesson when driving to RI.  I think he just wanted to make sure we were listening  

Okay - Providence is home of the first Automated Post office.


----------



## Coach Rick

Count us in...2 adults. Kids will be busy that day I am sure...


----------



## Coach Rick

Does anybody remember the "Everyready Diner"? Dang, they had the best hot dogs! Dad used to take me there as a kid...ahh the finer things in life!


----------



## JasonDVC

92 Pro FM broadcasting live from WDW this week. Gio & Kim in the Morning will be there til Friday in case anybody wanted to listen in. They are staying at SSR and are broadcasting from there today

Here is the link to listen online

Click here to watch them live all week from 5:30am - 9AM


----------



## Telcogirl

Thanks for posting that.  I don't normally listen to 92 PRO-FM, but I will this week.  I want to go "HOME"!


----------



## rcgal2

I work with them & it's so unfair!!  I told them I should be able to go & be their guide ;o)


----------



## JasonDVC

Hi everyone!

I have created a head count list with an updated running total. You can see it by clicking here.

Please review it to make sure your parties total is correct or if you would like to be added to the list. 

June seems so far away but temps have been in the 50's the past couple of days so that is a little taste of the warm weather yet to come!


----------



## Monte Cristo

Looking forward to it!


----------



## JasonDVC

Hi everyone,. 

Just want to remind everyone to let others on the boards, or elsewhere, who are Disney fans in RI about the meet-up. If they are online, you can send them this link so they can sign up. 

As they say..."The more the Merrier"


----------



## Monte Cristo

How's everyone out there, ready for spring?


----------



## JasonDVC

Just some FYI.

I had a business lunch today at the North End Cafe (coincidence) and the food was excellent!

I had the Filet of Sole with mashed potatoes and jullien vegetables. Everything was great. 

Can't wait for the nice weather!


----------



## peanmunch

sounds good...can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lori


----------



## Cheryl726

Please add us in--2 adults, 2 children


----------



## JasonDVC

2 month countdown!!

We are just 2 months away from our June 7 meet. Looking forward to it!

Also, big news this week as on April 1 (yes, April Fool's Day but this is not a joke) our first child was born. She is a little girl weighing in at 5lbs. 7oz. and her name is Eva Angelina. Mom and baby are both doing great. Those of you attending the Meet in June will get to see her as we expect to take her.


----------



## JasonDVC

Cheryl726 said:


> Please add us in--2 adults, 2 children



OK Cheryl, I have updated the list. You can view the list by clicking here.

Glad you can join us! 

Reminder to let someone you see on the boards that is from Rhode Island or nearby that they are welcome to attend. We have pretty good sized group already with over 30 people signed up. Also, let me now if you have any ideas for the meet, it could be anything from an activity to signage, etc.


----------



## RLRDA

JasonDVC said:


> 2 month countdown!!
> 
> We are just 2 months away from our June 7 meet. Looking forward to it!
> 
> Also, big news this week as on April 1 (yes, April Fool's Day but this is not a joke) our first child was born. She is a little girl weighing in at 5lbs. 7oz. and her name is Eva Angelina. Mom and baby are both doing great. Those of you attending the Meet in June will get to see her as we expect to take her.



Congratulations on the new baby!  Sorry to hear that you're now sleep deprived !

Our DS 10's birthday is April 2nd...I wanted him to be born on the 1st...such a fun, silly day that everyone enjoys!


----------



## peanmunch

Wooohooooo can't wait! 29 more days untill we are sitting on our balcony looking down at the boardwalk!

CONGRATULATIONS on your sweet little baby girl...beautiful name 

lori




JasonDVC said:


> 2 month countdown!!
> 
> We are just 2 months away from our June 7 meet. Looking forward to it!
> 
> Also, big news this week as on April 1 (yes, April Fool's Day but this is not a joke) our first child was born. She is a little girl weighing in at 5lbs. 7oz. and her name is Eva Angelina. Mom and baby are both doing great. Those of you attending the Meet in June will get to see her as we expect to take her.


----------



## chepic

JasonDVC said:


> 2 month countdown!!
> 
> We are just 2 months away from our June 7 meet. Looking forward to it!
> 
> Also, big news this week as on April 1 (yes, April Fool's Day but this is not a joke) our first child was born. She is a little girl weighing in at 5lbs. 7oz. and her name is Eva Angelina. Mom and baby are both doing great. Those of you attending the Meet in June will get to see her as we expect to take her.



Congratulations!!!!!

Cheryl


----------



## JasonDVC

Less than a month until the first Rhode Island Dis/DVC Meet Up. I have sent a PM to those of you that have signed up. Please check it out. 

It is not too late to sign up if you have not already. Please click here for more information or send me a PM.

Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## lumpydj

Just joined DVC - don't think we even closed yet, but we booked AKV in Feb. Can't wait!  I grew up in EP (Riverside) but now live in Eastern CT - close enough to RI to drop in once in a while for a Gagga.   Still go to the Bristol parade EVERY year.   We've got friends off the parade route and they reserve our spot at 5am.  I'll always be a Rho Dylanda.


----------



## boettj

From the village of Perryville in Sunny South County.  Well ok, not recently, but most days.  


We are 180 days away from our trip to BCV.  Owners at SSR since 2006.


----------



## peanmunch

Just back from the first official RI dis meet!!! THANKS Jason for organizing this! It was great meeting you all. All you RI folks drop in to say hi and fill us in on your disney/summer plans

Lori


----------



## Coach Rick

Yes Lori, it was a hoot to meet you all. Talking Disney on a Sunday afternoon with good food and newly found friends. Does it get better?

BTW, after you guys left, Jason got a surprise. Seems the restaurant took the reservation as a "guarantee" and was charging Jason for those that ended up not coming. Luckily and Kudo's to the North End Café, they realized that Jason would be stuck for it, and recanted that decision. 

Next meet? How about Lincoln Woods? Of course we could have it at Chukee Cheese..one rat to another?


----------



## Telcogirl

It was GREAT meeting everyone!  Looking forward to seeing our group picture and hopefully we can make this an annual event.   

Thanks, Jason!


----------



## Telcogirl

Coach Rick said:


> Yes Lori, it was a hoot to meet you all. Talking Disney on a Sunday afternoon with good food and newly found friends. Does it get better?
> 
> BTW, after you guys left, Jason got a surprise. Seems the restaurant took the reservation as a "guarantee" and was charging Jason for those that ended up not coming. Luckily and Kudo's to the North End Café, they realized that Jason would be stuck for it, and recanted that decision.
> 
> Next meet? How about Lincoln Woods? Of course we could have it at Chukee Cheese..one rat to another?




We were worried about that happening........that is really good that they didn't charge him for the no-shows......hopefully it wasn't too sticky of a situation.   

It was great meeting you Coach Rick!


----------



## peanmunch

Coach Rick said:


> Yes Lori, it was a hoot to meet you all. Talking Disney on a Sunday afternoon with good food and newly found friends. Does it get better?
> 
> BTW, after you guys left, Jason got a surprise. Seems the restaurant took the reservation as a "guarantee" and was charging Jason for those that ended up not coming. Luckily and Kudo's to the North End Café, they realized that Jason would be stuck for it, and recanted that decision.
> 
> Next meet? How about Lincoln Woods? Of course we could have it at Chukee Cheese..one rat to another?



YIKES!!!!!! We were wondering about that when we realized that alot of the people that confirmed didn't show..Yeah for North End Cafe!

Lincoln woods sounds fun! It's great talking about disney to people who don't look at you like you have ten heads for "going there AGAIN?!"


----------



## Cheryl726

It was great meeting everyone today, good job Jason!  Glad to hear North End Cafe was understanding.  Lincoln Woods sounds great, right around the corner from home!  I hope we keep in touch with all our new friends!

Cheryl


----------



## Cheryl726

Lori, as I was putting Ryan to bed tonight I asked him how he liked the meet today and he said he likes your boys, and that he forgot to ask for your phone number!  He said if we do another one he hopes they go!  Let me know if your boys want to keep in touch.

Cheryl


----------



## peanmunch

Ok..I figured out how to get this here...i just can't figure out how to make it any bigger!! sorry! If anyone wants it's bigger just pm my your email and I'll email it to you!


----------



## peanmunch

Cheryl726 said:


> Lori, as I was putting Ryan to bed tonight I asked him how he liked the meet today and he said he likes your boys, and that he forgot to ask for your phone number!  He said if we do another one he hopes they go!  Let me know if your boys want to keep in touch.
> 
> Cheryl



My boys really liked your boys too!! Yes..it would be great to keep in touch. i will pm you my phone number

Lori


----------



## MaryAnnDVC

peanmunch said:


> Ok..I figured out how to get this here...i just can't figure out how to make it any bigger!! sorry! If anyone wants it's bigger just pm my your email and I'll email it to you!


When I click on the picture, I get a larger one.  

A couple of people look kind of familiar, but I'm not sure if it's because I live in RI and have seen them before (where??), or I've seen their pictures here on the DIS, or they look like celebrities.    Can someone post who's who?  And where is Eva Angelina?


----------



## chepic

OMG!!!!  I am soooooo sorry, I missed the meet.  Life has been upside down over the past month, and some how, the meet never made it to my kitchen calender, and if it is not on the calender, it doesn't exist.  We had our son's school play.  Sorry again, and I am glad it didn't cost money for us...I would have mailed to you.

Lincoln Woods is great by us.


Glad you all had fun.

Cheryl


----------



## peanmunch

chepic said:


> OMG!!!!  I am soooooo sorry, I missed the meet.  Life has been upside down over the past month, and some how, the meet never made it to my kitchen calender, and if it is not on the calender, it doesn't exist.  We had our son's school play.  Sorry again, and I am glad it didn't cost money for us...I would have mailed to you.
> 
> Lincoln Woods is great by us.
> 
> 
> Glad you all had fun.
> 
> Cheryl




   I know what you mean about the calender...if  i can't find my date book i go into sheer panic mode .  Sorry you missed it! it was so nice to meet everyone.  

Lori


----------



## Telcogirl

MaryAnnDVC said:


> When I click on the picture, I get a larger one.
> 
> A couple of people look kind of familiar, but I'm not sure if it's because I live in RI and have seen them before (where??), or I've seen their pictures here on the DIS, or they look like celebrities.    Can someone post who's who?  And where is Eva Angelina?



Ok, I'll start........my husband and I are the couple of the far right, lime green tank thumbsup2) on me and my husband had the tropical print shirt on.  We are Heidi & Dave.


----------



## peanmunch

MaryAnnDVC said:


> When I click on the picture, I get a larger one.
> 
> A couple of people look kind of familiar, but I'm not sure if it's because I live in RI and have seen them before (where??), or I've seen their pictures here on the DIS, or they look like celebrities.    Can someone post who's who?  And where is Eva Angelina?



Ok...I'll go next! We are the family next to Heidi...I have on a black top, my 2 ds's are in red , dh is behind taller ds in dark red ... We are Lori, Gary, Daniel and Benjamin from cranston

Lori


----------



## NHPixidust

Hi Everyone-
We were supposed to go to this and somehow it slipped my mind - I don't even have a good excuse!!!  I am so upset that I missed this!!!!!
I'm glad everyone enjoyed themselves and I hope there is another meet in the future that we can get to!


----------



## Goofy442

MaryAnnDVC said:


> When I click on the picture, I get a larger one.
> 
> A couple of people look kind of familiar, but I'm not sure if it's because I live in RI and have seen them before (where??), or I've seen their pictures here on the DIS, or they look like celebrities.    Can someone post who's who?  And where is Eva Angelina?



Ok I will go third I'm in the back row with a green shirt on. My DS Tyler stepped out of the room when the picture was taken so he is not in the photo.

Lisa


----------



## JasonDVC

I'm glad to hear everyone had a good time, I did as well. I really enjoyed the conversations and getting everyone's toughts and opinions on everything Disney. 

That's me, right in the middle, with the red shirt.

A few people mentioned having a meet at Lincoln Woods next year. Sounds like a good idea to me. I already have a couple of ideas for activities for next year.

P.S. I haven't had a chance yet to upoad the picture from Quebec that I mentioned. I should be able to get to it tonight.


----------



## JasonDVC

MaryAnnDVC said:


> ...And where is Eva Angelina?




LOL. I laughed when I first read this out of surprise that someone remembered my newborn daughters name. Thank you.

Eva went with Mom to a christening so she was not there. She did, however, go with us to Monteal and Quebec that weekend. She was 100% great on the trip. By next year she'll be over a year old and will probably be at next year's meet.


----------



## Cheryl726

My family of 4 are next to Lisa.  I have an orange shirt on,Cheryl, DH, Preston, has the white shirt, and our 2 DS's, Ryan and Nathan, are in front of us.


----------



## Coach Rick

Hey Cheryl, Told ya Ms. Leclerc would remember you..her response was: Oh yeah, little Cheryl Landry... She remember every student that roamed the halls of Keough! 

We are about to send an alumni newsletter out, and probably don't have your address. If you could PM that to me, I will sure to add you to our database.


----------



## peanmunch

Any of the RI gang going to the DVC vacation your way thing in Boston...we are going Sunday at 4:00...I'll have to wave a lime green ribbon in the air or something...lol!

Lori


----------



## mhmcduff

Okay just found this after Lori told me about it. I definately want to go to the next one!!


----------



## Rhode Island Quahog

I'm originally from RI...living in Winchester, MA now.


----------



## Telcogirl

peanmunch said:


> Any of the RI gang going to the DVC vacation your way thing in Boston...we are going Sunday at 4:00...I'll have to wave a lime green ribbon in the air or something...lol!
> 
> Lori



Hi Lori 

I really wanted to go but we are having a family cookout for Father's Day so we won't be able to make it.  Have fun and please report back on how it was!!!!


----------



## peanmunch

Telcogirl said:


> Hi Lori
> 
> I really wanted to go but we are having a family cookout for Father's Day so we won't be able to make it.  Have fun and please report back on how it was!!!!



awwww..it would have been great to see you again!!!!!! Have a fun cookout...hope the weather holds out for you. We were going to go down to Boston early and eat in the north end before the DVC thing but it's no fun walking around boston in the rain.

Lori


----------



## peanmunch

mhmcduff said:


> Okay just found this after Lori told me about it. I definately want to go to the next one!!



Hi...welcome to the RI dvc board!!!!!!! I sure will let you know when we do another RI DIS meet!!!!!!!!!  Your Ds was so cute at the closing ceremony at school today...makes me even more excited for Benjamin to have Mr S. next year!

Lori


----------



## Coach Rick

peanmunch said:


> Any of the RI gang going to the DVC vacation your way thing in Boston...we are going Sunday at 4:00...I'll have to wave a lime green ribbon in the air or something...lol!
> 
> Lori



We are going tomorrow (Sunday) at the 7 PM time. We'll get all the left over prizes.


----------



## peanmunch

Coach Rick said:


> We are going tomorrow (Sunday) at the 7 PM time. We'll get all the left over prizes.



HAVE FUN!!!!!!!  Maybe we will see you on our way out! Prizes   hope all the RI folks win someting BIG!

Lori


----------



## Coach Rick

peanmunch said:


> HAVE FUN!!!!!!!  Maybe we will see you on our way out! Prizes   hope all the RI folks win someting BIG!
> 
> Lori



Going for some AP's ....If you are going to go for something, may as well aim high


----------



## Cheryl726

So how was it this weekend?  Wish we could've gone.  Coach Rick, I will PM you my info, thanks!

Cheryl


----------



## MelissaFromRI

Hi 

I live in Johnston , RI and I'm a DVC member 
My 2 "homes" are the Beach Club Villas and Saratoga Springs.


----------



## Coach Rick

Welcome Melissa from RI...

Well I did it again my DIS DVC friends...Yep, went to the thingy tonight, came home with 160 MORE points at BayLake Tower! The deal was just too good to pass up! How 'bout it Lori, you bite too? At $18 a point off geesh... Now I gotta get me one of them BLT thingys to add to my sig...


----------



## JasonDVC

MelissaFromRI said:


> Hi
> 
> I live in Johnston , RI and I'm a DVC member
> My 2 "homes" are the Beach Club Villas and Saratoga Springs.



Welcome! Don't be a stranger!

I went to Boston on Saturday but got there late for the 4pm(tried out for Deal or No Deal) so stayed for the 7pm as well. Ended up leaving with 100 BLT points. Very Excited!


----------



## Coach Rick

JasonDVC said:


> Welcome! Don't be a stranger!
> 
> I went to Boston on Saturday but got there late for the 4pm(tried out for Deal or No Deal) so stayed for the 7pm as well. Ended up leaving with 100 BLT points. Very Excited!



 They got you too, huh Jason.. 

Now I definitely have points to rent out...


----------



## JasonDVC

Coach Rick said:


> They got you too, huh Jason..



Yes they did but it wasn't hard considering the deal they were offering.

If anyone is waiting for DVC to open at Grand Floridian or Poly, you may not have to wait too long. The guide told us that it is in the plans and they also plan to "dot" all the hotels with DVC. I asked if that included Mods and Values and she said yes. 

GF and Poly will be announced within the next 5-6 years. Right now the plan is to use exisitng structures like they did with Jambo at AKL. I told her to call me as soon as GF is ready for sale. 

Our guide was very nice


----------



## peanmunch

MelissaFromRI said:


> Hi
> 
> I live in Johnston , RI and I'm a DVC member
> My 2 "homes" are the Beach Club Villas and Saratoga Springs.



Hi ..Welcome to our cozy RI corner of the world!!!!!!

Lori


----------



## Ragnrok23

Coach Rick said:


> Welcome Melissa from RI...
> 
> Well I did it again my DIS DVC friends...Yep, went to the thingy tonight, came home with 160 MORE points at BayLake Tower! The deal was just too good to pass up! How 'bout it Lori, you bite too? At $18 a point off geesh... Now I gotta get me one of them BLT thingys to add to my sig...



took my mom to the 10am show.  she ended up getting 210 points.  hope she doesn't use them all and leaves some for her son


----------



## peanmunch

Coach Rick said:


> Welcome Melissa from RI...
> 
> Well I did it again my DIS DVC friends...Yep, went to the thingy tonight, came home with 160 MORE points at BayLake Tower! The deal was just too good to pass up! How 'bout it Lori, you bite too? At $18 a point off geesh... Now I gotta get me one of them BLT thingys to add to my sig...




NOPE....couldn't buge my Dh 

Lori


----------



## MelissaFromRI

Sadly , I'm not in the position to buy anymore points right now , but I did book my end of January trip at the BLT this morning 

We got a 2 Bedroom Bay Lake View villa for the last week of January , I can't wait


----------



## Cheryl726

Jason, how did you get the Patriots sig?  We are also Pats season ticket holders, I'd like to get that.  Not to mention my DVC resort sig, need to work on that!

Cheryl


----------



## JasonDVC

Cheryl726 said:


> Jason, how did you get the Patriots sig?  We are also Pats season ticket holders, I'd like to get that.  Not to mention my DVC resort sig, need to work on that!
> 
> Cheryl



I made it using PowerPoint. Mine is specific to buying in 1996. Tell me what year you became a season ticket holder and I can make a new for you with your year. 

The resort sigs I copied from other members. Just right click on a sig, select properties, copy the URL, paste it to your signature page on the Dis CP

BTW, I got my first seat upgrade in 12 years. I'll be moving 1 section over to section 125


----------



## JasonDVC

MelissaFromRI said:


> Sadly , I'm not in the position to buy anymore points right now , but I did book my end of January trip at the BLT this morning
> 
> We got a 2 Bedroom Bay Lake View villa for the last week of January , I can't wait



Melissa, I noticed you GF Dream sig. You may not have to wait too long. My guide told me it is coming in the next 5-6 years. Start saving!!


----------



## Mahorn

I just thought I'd say hi even though I am from MA, I have a DVC at OKW we are making a trip in August. I see that you just had a meet maybe next time I can join.

Jenn


----------



## Cheryl726

Wow Jason, section 125!!  Guess we'll never see you, we're section 303!


----------



## RLRDA

Mahorn said:


> I just thought I'd say hi even though I am from MA, I have a DVC at OKW we are making a trip in August. I see that you just had a meet maybe next time I can join.
> 
> Jenn



Hi Jenn....we're going in August, too - I have an August thread going: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2103775 and one of the people on the list just started to organize a meet down there. Any other Rhode Islanders or neighbors going in August??

I couldn't go to the RI meet a few weeks ago - hopefully we'll catch the next one as well.


----------



## JasonDVC

Mahorn said:


> I just thought I'd say hi even though I am from MA, I have a DVC at OKW we are making a trip in August. I see that you just had a meet maybe next time I can join.
> 
> Jenn



As we say in Rhode Island, Hawaya?!


----------



## Telcogirl

Cheryl726 said:


> Wow Jason, section 125!!  Guess we'll never see you, we're section 303!




We are in Section 140, but we have friends in 301.

Sounds like we should plan a DVC tailgate this season!


----------



## peanmunch

ARGGGHHHHHHAnyone else sick of the cold and wet!!!!!!!!!!! I'm just saying!  301 days utill disney  trying to talk Dh into an "extra" short trip in november...so far no luck

lori


----------



## RLRDA

JasonDVC said:


> As we say in Rhode Island, Hawaya?!



Speaking of Rhode Island-ese, has anyone seen the counter service restaurant in the Providence Place Mall? I saw it a few weeks ago when we were heading to Dave & Busters. They serve all types of "Rhode Island" specialties and it's called "Jeet?" -  my DH and I started chuckling. We had to explain to our boys that that's the RI equivalent of "Did You Eat?". They looked at us like we were from Mars .


----------



## RLRDA

peanmunch said:


> ARGGGHHHHHHAnyone else sick of the cold and wet!!!!!!!!!!! I'm just saying!  301 days utill disney  trying to talk Dh into an "extra" short trip in november...so far no luck
> 
> lori



Looks like the sun's trying to come out now! Now if it'll only STAY out - that would be nice .


----------



## peanmunch

[QUOTE=Speaking of Rhode Island-ese, has anyone seen the counter service restaurant in the Providence Place Mall? I saw it a few weeks ago when we were heading to Dave & Busters. They serve all types of "Rhode Island" specialties and it's called "Jeet?" -  my DH and I started chuckling. We had to explain to our boys that that's the RI equivalent of "Did You Eat?". They looked at us like we were from Mars .[/QUOTE


no....jeew!!
lol...too funny...it must be new...my mom is good for lots of RI speak..one of my favorites is har'old are you...and there is alway oran'juice to drink!

lori


----------



## MelissaFromRI

JasonDVC said:


> Melissa, I noticed you GF Dream sig. You may not have to wait too long. My guide told me it is coming in the next 5-6 years. Start saving!!



Villas at the GF would literally be my dream come true !!!!
I'll work 3 jobs to own there if I have to


----------



## Goofy442

We also went to Boston however we came home empty handed. If we wanted to buy it is less to go straight through my son better deals being a cast member.


----------



## peanmunch

Goofy442 said:


> We also went to Boston however we came home empty handed. If we wanted to buy it is less to go straight through my son better deals being a cast member.



hmmmmm...I think I'll be a cast member when I "grow up"!!!!!!!!!!! 

Lori


----------



## JasonDVC

Goofy442 said:


> ... better deals being a cast member.



WHAT!!!

Time to get a part time gig at the Disney Store!!


----------



## XQIXX

I was just wondering how many RI people have seriously considered relocating to FL and getting a job at Disney? The only thing that stops me is the heat! If I could deal with that then I would go. I could never get used to that oppressive humidity. Our summers make me wilt as is!


----------



## Telcogirl

XQIXX said:


> I was just wondering how many RI people have seriously considered relocating to FL and getting a job at Disney? The only thing that stops me is the heat! If I could deal with that then I would go. I could never get used to that oppressive humidity. Our summers make me wilt as is!




Oh, that is my DREAM! And I would like to try and deal with the heat instead of the snow and ice......


----------



## Monte Cristo

Yes, for me it would be April to December in RI and then Jan to April in FL. Someday.


----------



## Goofy442

XQIXX said:


> I was just wondering how many RI people have seriously considered relocating to FL and getting a job at Disney? The only thing that stops me is the heat! If I could deal with that then I would go. I could never get used to that oppressive humidity. Our summers make me wilt as is!




My son tells me that the heat and humidity is so bad right now. I would be a  snowbird not sure if I could take the heat all of the time.


----------



## peanmunch

Goofy442 said:


> My son tells me that the heat and humidity is so bad right now. I would be a  snowbird not sure if I could take the heat all of the time.




I agree...May is about as far into the "hot" season I can handle...but i'll gladly take October untill May!!

Lori


----------



## MaryAnnDVC

Anyone go to the Ancients and Horribles Parade?  DH is there now with the kids...I'm home sick.    He's sending me pictures tho from his Blackberry.  I told him to make sure he gets a shot of men dressed up as women...that's the one constant in that parade every year.


----------



## Coach Rick

MaryAnnDVC said:


> Anyone go to the Ancients and Horribles Parade?  DH is there now with the kids...I'm home sick.    He's sending me pictures tho from his Blackberry.  I told him to make sure he gets a shot of men dressed up as women...that's the one constant in that parade every year.



I have times I feel ancient and horrible. Does that count? 

Nah, I marched in Quincy...well I take it back the drum corps I play with actually was loaded on a float today..that was different! 

Being a former Bristolian, I do feel kind of lost today without the normal hubbub with our parade activities. God, I miss those days. I grew up 1 block from Hope Street where all the concerts take place, and starting almost a month before there was so much activity by the time the 4th came it was at fever pitch. Ahh, the old days...

Well, Happy 4th everyone! Be sure to give pause at the significance of this day, and even with our issues this is still THE greatest nation under Gods rule!


----------



## MaryAnnDVC

Yeah, I'm feeling pretty ancient and horrible myself today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




A drum corps?  Really?  Cool!    It's amazing how nice the weather turned out to be today, particularly after the last...oh, I don't know...forever!

The Ancients and Horribles Parade is OVER...NO men dressed as women , and no Cycling Murrays!   

I'd love to see the Bristol Parade someday, but I do like the home town feeling of the Ancients and Horribles Parade.  Kind of like going to the Pawsox, instead of the Boston Red Sox.  KWIM?  And I love the irreverent political statements they make, like the year former Governor Sundlen's love child was big in the news, or some of Patrick's antics (who, BTW, no longer attends ).  

And it's become our tradition.  Every year I worry the kids will be off doing their own thing (they're 20, 18, 16), so I really hated to miss today.  


Coach Rick said:


> Be sure to give pause at the significance of this day, and even with our issues this is still THE greatest nation under Gods rule!


----------



## peanmunch

MaryAnnDVC said:


> Anyone go to the Ancients and Horribles Parade?  DH is there now with the kids...I'm home sick.    He's sending me pictures tho from his Blackberry.  I told him to make sure he gets a shot of men dressed up as women...that's the one constant in that parade every year.




I haven't been there in years!! Hope you are feeling better!! We had a pretty low key day but great weather and it was wonderful just being able to relax outside! We are going to Cirque in providence tomorrow...I'm excited but a bit nervouos i will feel let down after seeing La Nouba...anyone else going??
Lori


----------



## peanmunch

Coach Rick said:


> I have times I feel ancient and horrible. Does that count?
> 
> Nah, I marched in Quincy...well I take it back the drum corps I play with actually was loaded on a float today..that was different!
> 
> Being a former Bristolian, I do feel kind of lost today without the normal hubbub with our parade activities. God, I miss those days. I grew up 1 block from Hope Street where all the concerts take place, and starting almost a month before there was so much activity by the time the 4th came it was at fever pitch. Ahh, the old days...
> 
> Well, Happy 4th everyone! Be sure to give pause at the significance of this day, and even with our issues this is still THE greatest nation under Gods rule!




Awww...Rick you aren't ancient or horrible at all...lol!!!!! I'm embarressed to say I have never been to the Bristol parade...too chicken to fight the crowd! it sounds like fun though!

Lori


----------



## Cheryl726

Lori, let me know how Cirque is.  I thought of going but never got around to making plans.  We never saw La Nouba, hopefully the next time we're in Disney we will.  BTW, I agree with you about Coach Rick!

Cheryl


----------



## Mahorn

I'm going to see La Nouba in the 19th of August for the first time and can't wait


----------



## peanmunch

MORE RAIN.....argggggggggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!

Soggy Lori


----------



## JasonDVC

peanmunch said:


> MORE RAIN.....argggggggggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Soggy Lori



I've officially given up on the summer of 2009. Now I'm looking forward to football season which starts in a few weeks. The beginning of football season signals the end of summer for me. 

Here's to hopefully moving to Florida someday


----------



## Telcogirl

JasonDVC said:


> I've officially given up on the summer of 2009. Now I'm looking forward to football season which starts in a few weeks. The beginning of football season signals the end of summer for me.
> 
> Here's to hopefully moving to Florida someday



Jason - so true!  Football season is the end of summer, but seeing as how we have not had a summer, bring on the Pats!


----------



## Ragnrok23

Cheryl726 said:


> Lori, let me know how Cirque is.  I thought of going but never got around to making plans.  We never saw La Nouba, hopefully the next time we're in Disney we will.  BTW, I agree with you about Coach Rick!
> 
> Cheryl



La Nouba is great!  I saw it a couple of years ago on my honeymoon

I have never been to any of the other Cirque, so I can't compare them


----------



## chepic

XQIXX said:


> I was just wondering how many RI people have seriously considered relocating to FL and getting a job at Disney? The only thing that stops me is the heat! If I could deal with that then I would go. I could never get used to that oppressive humidity. Our summers make me wilt as is!



Our retirement goal is to buy a campground up north and run it spring through the fall, then winter in Disney.  My husband will drive a bus (hoping for the Fort Wilderness routes) and I want to be the popcorn girl at the end of main street.    that would be the bomb!!

cheryl


----------



## peanmunch

chepic said:


> Our retirement goal is to buy a campground up north and run it spring through the fall, then winter in Disney.  My husband will drive a bus (hoping for the Fort Wilderness routes) and I want to be the popcorn girl at the end of main street.    that would be the bomb!!
> 
> cheryl



 sounds like a plan!!!!!!
Lori


----------



## peanmunch

Cheryl726 said:


> Lori, let me know how Cirque is.  I thought of going but never got around to making plans.  We never saw La Nouba, hopefully the next time we're in Disney we will.  BTW, I agree with you about Coach Rick!
> 
> Cheryl



Cheryl, Alegreia was great but i would say LaNouba blew it away...I'm not sure if it's because it was shaded by Disney memories or because it is in a permenant structure and therefore a bit more eleborate but i just really thought LaNouba was better and Gary and the boys agreed..it was awesome though and glad we went.  i would definatly plan on seeing it if I were you...in fact when we left Alegria sunday the first thing the boys saaid was can we see LaNouba again

Lori


----------



## Mahorn

I'm so glad to hear the La Nouba is very good and people really enjoy it. I have not seen any other cirque so I have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## JasonDVC

I won't be able to attend most of the Patriots home games this year so I am making my individual game tickets available to anyone interested in going to a game. PM or e-mail me. 

My seats are in section 125.

Thanks


----------



## Telcogirl

JasonDVC said:


> I won't be able to attend most of the Patriots home games this year so I am making my individual game tickets available to anyone interested in going to a game. PM or e-mail me.
> 
> My seats are in section 125.
> 
> Thanks



Hey Jason - just sent you a message.


----------



## Coach Rick

Just made my first ressie for Bay Lake. I got Magic Kingdom View, from July 1 - July 7!!!! I am so excited I could bust! So even if the park is jammed, I can catch the 4th fireworks complete with the music piped in my room from my balcony! 

I'll be at Tree House Villas next week, then on the Wonder for 4 nights of tropical bliss, then back to Animal Kingdom Villas for 1 night, then it's back to school when I get back! 

Hope all my RIDIS buddies are doing well with the summer that never happened (save the last week or so).


----------



## Claroquesi

HAD to go two weeks ago just to remember what sun/heat was like!!
Wonderful time, they are putting a new roof on BWV and doing some painting as well.

Please let us know hoe tree houses were, DH hasn't been since 79

Thanks!


----------



## Cheryl726

That's awesome Rick!  Hope you have fun on your upcoming trip.  Please fill us in!!  Good luck back at school!  Are they having the alumni get-together?

Cheryl


----------



## Goofy442

Hi Cheryl when did you say you were going back to Florida?


----------



## Cheryl726

Not soon enough!!  Don't have anything in the works yet, but the mind's always thinking about it!!


----------



## peanmunch

Coach Rick said:


> Just made my first ressie for Bay Lake. I got Magic Kingdom View, from July 1 - July 7!!!! I am so excited I could bust! So even if the park is jammed, I can catch the 4th fireworks complete with the music piped in my room from my balcony!
> 
> I'll be at Tree House Villas next week, then on the Wonder for 4 nights of tropical bliss, then back to Animal Kingdom Villas for 1 night, then it's back to school when I get back!
> 
> Hope all my RIDIS buddies are doing well with the summer that never happened (save the last week or so).



WOOHOOO...great news on the BLT booking...sounds wonderful!!!!!
Have a GREAT time on your trip next week...come back with a great trip report for us!!!!!

Lori


----------



## Cheryl726

Hi Lori, just curious to when in April you are going to WDW?  Are you braving school vacation week?

Cheryl


----------



## Monte Cristo

Booked my rental car today for Nov/Dec. Can't get here soon enough....


----------



## Cheryl726

Lucky you!


----------



## JasonDVC

Cheryl726 said:


> Hi Lori, just curious to when in April you are going to WDW?  Are you braving *school vacation week*?
> 
> Cheryl



That's when I'm going. April 17-23


----------



## peanmunch

Cheryl726 said:


> Hi Lori, just curious to when in April you are going to WDW?  Are you braving school vacation week?
> 
> Cheryl



We are going mid school vacation week this year...21-may 1st...so this way the boys will miss 5 days of school instead of 8 and we still get a ten day trip...trying to talk ds into a short November trip..we have Fl seasonal pass ..so it would be airfare and trying the qsdp $$ only anf the boys have a few days off so they would miss only one or two days out of a five day trip. Do you have any plans yet?

Lori


----------



## Cheryl726

Jason, have you ever done April vacation week?  I'm wondering how bad it really is.

Lori, that's great that you have the passes--I'd use them as much as I could!  Hopefully you can talk DH into going, only missing a few days of school isn't bad.  Good luck with that!  My older DS is starting middle school this year and I don't want to take him out of school if I don't have to.  At least you have your April week to look forward to!

Cheryl


----------



## JasonDVC

Cheryl726 said:


> Jason, have you ever done April vacation week?  I'm wondering how bad it really is.
> Cheryl



I haven't. We have always gone in July so this will be a first. I been reading some other threads and it seems the opinion is the the crowds are low (except during Easter) and the weather is perfect. So, I have high expectations.


----------



## Goofy442

Hi Cheryl, have you been to Welcome Home Wednesday and if so what do you need. Is it your resort card or DVC card? Can non DVC members go?

Thanks, Lisa


----------



## rcgal2

I wish I could have made it to the RI meet


----------



## Goofy442

They are talking about having one next year, so maybe you can make it then.


----------



## Coach Rick

Hey RI DIS buds...Here I sit at Tree House Villas...Beautiful!!!! Unless you dislike isolation. It is a bit out, and there is no office or any kind of personnel here, but I LOVE LOVE LOVE it...

Just got back from EPCOT, and Illuminations. Great time...well gotta go...there is a Schmirnoff Ice waiting...

Leaving on the Wonder Sunday...


----------



## RLRDA

Coach Rick said:


> Hey RI DIS buds...Here I sit at Tree House Villas...Beautiful!!!! Unless you dislike isolation. It is a bit out, and there is no office or any kind of personnel here, but I LOVE LOVE LOVE it...
> 
> Just got back from EPCOT, and Illuminations. Great time...well gotta go...there is a Schmirnoff Ice waiting...
> 
> Leaving on the Wonder Sunday...



Have a great stay at THV (can't wait to try one) and enjoy your cruise! We check in at AKV tomorrow ~ looking forward to the August steam bath down in WDW


----------



## Coach Rick

RLRDA said:


> Have a great stay at THV (can't wait to try one) and enjoy your cruise! We check in at AKV tomorrow ~ looking forward to the August steam bath down in WDW



Believe it or not, it was a cool 80 degrees at Illuminations tonight, with a gentle breeze. Very comfortable indeed. Haven't really had a hot one yet! And they say it's supposed to get cooler on the weekend. We will be staying at AKV Thursday when we get off the Wonder...maybe we'll see ya round?


----------



## RLRDA

Coach Rick said:


> Believe it or not, it was a cool 80 degrees at Illuminations tonight, with a gentle breeze. Very comfortable indeed. Haven't really had a hot one yet! And they say it's supposed to get cooler on the weekend. We will be staying at AKV Thursday when we get off the Wonder...maybe we'll see ya round?



Thursday's the day we switch over to BLT (for the last 3 nights of our trip) so we'll probably be out of there by the time you get off the Wonder . We only had enough AKV points to book 5 nights in concierge so we figured we'd try out BLT this trip, too! Would have loved to catch up with a fellow Rhode Islander.

Leaving for the airport in 15 minutes!!  Great update about the weather down there .


----------



## castleri

peanmunch said:


> We are going mid school vacation week this year...21-may 1st...so this way the boys will miss 5 days of school instead of 8 and we still get a ten day trip...trying to talk ds into a short November trip..we have Fl seasonal pass ..so it would be airfare and trying the qsdp $$ only anf the boys have a few days off so they would miss only one or two days out of a five day trip. Do you have any plans yet?
> 
> Lori



just curious - how do you get the FL seasonal pass if you live in RI?  We recently bought a place in Palmetto, FL for winter use but have been told by fruends that will not qualify for FL pass.


----------



## peanmunch

castleri said:


> just curious - how do you get the FL seasonal pass if you live in RI?  We recently bought a place in Palmetto, FL for winter use but have been told by fruends that will not qualify for FL pass.



We own land in Florida. Your place in Fl will certainly qualify you.  The way we did it was we went to the dmv with our RI licence and two (I think it was two...you can check FL dmv web site) pieces of proof of residencey (we brought a blll with our FL address and i think a tax bill....tell them you bare a part time fl resident and you can get a State of Fl ID. The rest is easy...show your state Id at any ticket customer service and you can buy seasonal or annual passes.  you need an Id for each adult who is getting a pass and everyone in your group (kids ect) must be there

Lori


----------



## JasonDVC

If anyone wants a pair of tickets to this Thursday's Patriots game, send me an e-mail or PM.

The seats are in section 125 and are BFV


----------



## Goofy442

Can you believe I called member services to book Feb. vacation and nothing available . They put me on the waitlist and I finally got AKV Jambo  but I have to move.  My husband said no we are not moving half way through our trip. I going to keep these reservation (just in case)  and I got placed back on the waitlist. I asked for BCV or BWV and  we will see how we do.


----------



## Cheryl726

Lisa, I thought you were leaving today to drive down to WDW?  Have a safe trip.

Cheryl


----------



## Goofy442

Cheryl726 said:


> Lisa, I thought you were leaving today to drive down to WDW?  Have a safe trip.
> 
> Cheryl



Thanks, hopefully all will go well. I hate to drive down but no choice this time can't put my son's car on the plane, but wish I could.


----------



## Cheryl726

Lori, I notice you have a trip listed for November, you must've talked your husband into a short trip--lucky you!!

Cheryl


----------



## chepic

FYI, just upgraded our 1 bedroom to a 2 bedroom in OKW for April vacation without any problems....so there are still rooms left for RI April vacation time.  This will be the 1st time down there for this time period, and we are hoping that it won't be crazy.  Easter is early so it is a totally different week.

cheryl


----------



## peanmunch

Cheryl726 said:


> Lori, I notice you have a trip listed for November, you must've talked your husband into a short trip--lucky you!!
> 
> Cheryl



Woohoooooooo Yes he finally caved!!!!!! We already had Florida seasonal passes (so now we will get three trips out of them!) and extra points so we are indeed goign for a short november trip!! We are staying at SSR in a studio (glup...i'm very used to a one bedroom) and will be trying QS dining plan this trip. we are going down the 4th (at night) and returning the 10th but the kids will only miss two days of school! It will be a very differant trip for us and I'm kind of stumped on the plaaning...lol. we usually go 10 days with basic dining..go to parks in the morning ,..go back shower..go out to a nice dinner and then back to the parks..this will be lots differant..one day at each park..long days..counter dervice...but it will be disney..so I'm sure it will be GREAT!!!!!
Any plans yet!?! Our next trip is April 21-May1 BWV
Lori


----------



## Cheryl726

That's great Lori!!  We've stayed at SSR our last two trips, it's our home resort plus that's all that was available when we went in May this year,and we stayed in a studio, it's not bad.  We haven't stayed in anything bigger yet so nothing to compare it to, but like you said it's Disney so you'll be fine!!  We don't have any plans yet, not that I'm not always thinking!  I don't want to take the kids out of school anymore, mainly because Ryan is is middle school now.  I won't be able to go this year during Feb vaca, someone else from work has that week, and I'm nervous about April vaca week.  The temptation is there, but I just don't know!!  Have fun in Nov!!

Cheryl


----------



## XQIXX

chepic said:


> FYI, just upgraded our 1 bedroom to a 2 bedroom in OKW for April vacation without any problems....so there are still rooms left for RI April vacation time.  This will be the 1st time down there for this time period, and we are hoping that it won't be crazy.  Easter is early so it is a totally different week.
> 
> cheryl




 Hi,
 I was able to get Beach Club Villa Studio for 4/16-20 and Villas at Wilderness Lodge 20-24th. I am hoping that this is a good sign that it will not be too crazy as Easter is early in the month and our school break is different that other states! Lets keep our fingers crossed to having a semi empty park with no lines . The airfare on Jetblue and Airtran is crazy though! I hope when Southwest opens bookings to April they are not crazy!! $800 each person R/T is not do-able! I don't think I could do the drive either!


----------



## JasonDVC

XQIXX said:


> ... The airfare on Jetblue and Airtran is crazy though! I hope when Southwest opens bookings to April they are not crazy!! $800 each person R/T is not do-able!



I've been following this as well getting ready for our April 12-17 trip. I believe AirTran had fares from about $89 but they were all 1 stop and out of Boston. Soiuthwest's fares for this time opens on October 13. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for low fares but have to admit I'm nervous about it.


----------



## chepic

XQIXX said:


> Hi,
> The airfare on Jetblue and Airtran is crazy though! I hope when Southwest opens bookings to April they are not crazy!! $800 each person R/T is not do-able! I don't think I could do the drive either!



That is why we drive!!  I know it is long, but with 4 of us, it saves us lots of money.

Jason, thanks for the Southwest info...but unless it is less than $80 each way, we will drive.

cheryl


----------



## JasonDVC

chepic said:


> That is why we drive!!  I know it is long, but with 4 of us, it saves us lots of money.
> 
> Jason, thanks for the Southwest info...but unless it is less than $80 each way, we will drive.
> 
> cheryl



Do you drive straight through or do you stay some where overnight? How many nights?

How many days to stay in WDW for when you drive?

Is the drive home miserable?

I'm thinking about doing this when my kids are older so would like to know others peoples experiences. Thanks


----------



## XQIXX

JasonDVC said:


> Do you drive straight through or do you stay some where overnight? How many nights?
> 
> How many days to stay in WDW for when you drive?
> 
> Is the drive home miserable?
> 
> I'm thinking about doing this when my kids are older so would like to know others peoples experiences. Thanks




I always swore I would never do teh drive but if the airfare for April is $800 per person round trip, I will have to do it!


----------



## chepic

JasonDVC said:


> Do you drive straight through or do you stay some where overnight? How many nights?
> 
> How many days to stay in WDW for when you drive?
> 
> Is the drive home miserable?
> 
> I'm thinking about doing this when my kids are older so would like to know others peoples experiences. Thanks



We have done the drive multiple times, so this is what we do.  We pull out of Warwick at 3:00 am.  We drive until the kids are fully up around 7:00 and stop at the first rest stop that has a bathroom.  We then drive 95 south and stop every 2 to 2 1/2 hours for a 15 minute potty and walking break.  We stop about 1-2 hours south of South of the Border at a reasonable hotel.  We get up the next day, eat breakfast and hit the road by 9:00am.  We arrive in OKW by 2:00 on Sunday.  We stay until Saturday, and then my husband insists on driving straight through home which takes about 22 hours with the same stopping pattern.  We leave Disney around 6:00am.  

We pack a full cooler of food, and most of the things we will need at the resort.  The boys have a back pack each of whatever they can fit and then I also have a DVD player, books, car games, cd's, an I-pod, and the 2 leapsters.  Our boys are now 4 and 8, and we must be lucky because they both travel really well.

Financially it is a no brainer to drive versus the flights now.  It also allows us to go every year.

Just make certain it is a comfortable car!!

Cheryl


----------



## chepic

XQIXX said:


> I always swore I would never do teh drive but if the airfare for April is $800 per person round trip, I will have to do it!



We'll have to have a small chuck wagon on the way down!!!  That would be fun!!!    Get ourselves hooked up with some CB's and jabberjaw all the way down to keep the drive short!

Cheryl


----------



## RLRDA

chepic, you are brave . I would be open to trying to drive to WDW, my DH will not do it - actually he said he'll NEVER do it. You seem like you have it down to a science but it sounds like if I tried it, it would be stressful. Especially the part about leaving for the return trip home at 6am! We drove to Baltimore last summer and in took 7+ hours. Guess what, this year we flew! So, if I can't stand a 7 hour drive - 22 hours is out of the question for me, I guess. It would be nice if flying were cheaper though


----------



## chepic

RLRDA said:


> chepic, you are brave . I would be open to trying to drive to WDW, my DH will not do it - actually he said he'll NEVER do it. You seem like you have it down to a science but it sounds like if I tried it, it would be stressful. Especially the part about leaving for the return trip home at 6am! We drove to Baltimore last summer and in took 7+ hours. Guess what, this year we flew! So, if I can't stand a 7 hour drive - 22 hours is out of the question for me, I guess. It would be nice if flying were cheaper though



We went in March 2009 and drove with Dave fighting it up to the day we left.  He spent more time on Southwest to watch the flights than his facebook page...  This was our 5th time driving it, so he really wanted to fly.  But ultimately it really isn't so bad, and the money can be used in so many other ways.

cheryl


----------



## XQIXX

What does the total come to for gas and a nite stay?


----------



## JasonDVC

Just double checked AirTran out of Boston and it is still $89 each way on our travel dates. I would like to use Southwest out of PVD but if AirTran is cheaper then I will switch to Boston. 

Here's to waiting for low Southwest fares on October 13th


----------



## Cheryl726

Good luck Jason!!  I prefer Southwest from Prov too, but for that price Boston may be worth it.


----------



## Goofy442

JasonDVC said:


> Do you drive straight through or do you stay some where overnight? How many nights?
> 
> How many days to stay in WDW for when you drive?
> 
> Is the drive home miserable?
> 
> I'm thinking about doing this when my kids are older so would like to know others peoples experiences. Thanks



We have done this many times and it's not bad going down if you don't hit traffic. I like to fly and my DH likes to drive. We just came back in August and we drove down and it took us 30 hours to get down there which I thought I was going to lose my mind. But everyone faired well including the puppy. If your going to be down there for awhile we drive. I don't want to be with out a car for three weeks and not be able to run out to the store if I need something.


----------



## chepic

XQIXX said:


> What does the total come to for gas and a nite stay?



It was just a tad over $400.00 for the gas, 1 hotel night, and dinner that night.  We have a Saturn Vue/5 speed so we get good mileage.  This is versus $200/ticket x 4 tickets plus renting a car for the week.  We prefer having a vehicle to drive to places when we are there....can't stand taking the bus to DTD, and the boats aren't always available.  Dave does the math, but he doesn't like it....

Cheryl


----------



## XQIXX

I miss the $99 round trip Southwest airfares.
I just don't think I could drive that far....I am from RI so 1 hour is far!!


----------



## MaryAnnDVC

XQIXX said:


> I miss the $99 round trip Southwest airfares.
> I just don't think I could drive that far....I am from RI so 1 hour is far!!


Ah...a true RIer!

We drove down once, and I will never do it again in the same way.  That is, we didn't stay in a hotel either way.

This was over April vacation 2 1/2 years ago.  Our oldest was away at college, our middle DD was a Jr in HS and going to Spain with her class, and our DS was in 8th grade and going to the UK with his soccer team.  We debated (but not for long) about whether to paint the house that week, or go to WDW...a no brainer!

We ended up driving because we couldn't get good airfare.  The days were so specific that we could travel because of when the kids were leaving and returning (normally, we travel in the middle of the week for better fares on SWA).  So we decided to drive.

I told DH to get some good CDs to listen to.  Found out shortly after departure that he had gotten a 30 hour Physics class on CD!    Actually, I found myself paying attention and it was rather interesting, altho I personally would have chosen something with some MUSIC.

Left northern RI at about 9:30 AM on a Saturday, stopped 3 times along the way to eat and take potty breaks, and arrived at OKW at 7:00 Sunday morning.  We took turns, but DH did the majority of the driving.  Our room was ready (yay!) so we checked in, showered, and were outside the gates of EPCOT at 8:45 AM.  We marveled all day how much energy we had, but we were back in our room at 4:55 PM and in bed and asleep by 5 PM!  And we slept through to the next morning.  (Originally we thought we'd sleep a few hours and then go back to EPCOT for Illuminations.  )

We left at about noon on Friday to come home, and arrived home at about 10 AM Saturday I think.  (Not really sure, but I remember eating at Earl of Sandwich Friday.)   I did more driving this time...one stretch of 8 hours.  We stopped 3 times on the way back, same as on the way down.  (Sometimes I can't get through a soccer game without needing a bathroom; how I managed so few breaks on that trip...)  Then I slept and slept and slept!

Having said all that...I'd never do it again.  At least not without more drivers.  I worried too much about fatigue.  And besides, I wouldn't mind staying in a lovely hotel along the way.


----------



## Monte Cristo

We always fly, but I'd love to drive it once just to try it...


----------



## chepic

XQIXX said:


> I miss the $99 round trip Southwest airfares.
> I just don't think I could drive that far....I am from RI so 1 hour is far!!



My husband was that way;  when we were first married he wouldn't leave Warwick to eat in a Providence Restaurant!!!!!!!!!!    I have changed him.  I am a RIer but I really don't mind driving somewhere, as long as I am the passenger.

Just went on Priceline....cheepest flight $332 per person....YUP, we are driving.


----------



## XQIXX

chepic said:


> My husband was that way;  when we were first married he wouldn't leave Warwick to eat in a Providence Restaurant!!!!!!!!!!    I have changed him.  I am a RIer but I really don't mind driving somewhere, as long as I am the passenger.
> 
> Just went on Priceline....cheepest flight $332 per person....YUP, we are driving.



 I figured that Easter was early and our school vavcation was different that other states(I think??) I was able to get Beach Club  April 16-20th  and Wilderness Lodge 20th -24th so I was thinking this would be a fairly low crowd for April and airfare would be lower but I guess that was wishfull thinking. I guess I will have to wait and see but driving may be the only way...or train???


----------



## chepic

XQIXX said:


> I figured that Easter was early and our school vavcation was different that other states(I think??) I was able to get Beach Club  April 16-20th  and Wilderness Lodge 20th -24th so I was thinking this would be a fairly low crowd for April and airfare would be lower but I guess that was wishfull thinking. I guess I will have to wait and see but driving may be the only way...or train???



I was thinking the same thing too, that is why I booked the April vacation.  I found some link on this board to show when Floridians have vacation, and there were only 2 counties with the same week.  

I didn't look recently, however I remember looking once and the train was about the same amount of money as flying, and it still took close to the same amount of time as driving so we never persued it further.  I should look now and see if there is a difference.

che


----------



## tara98

Johnston, RI!

Members since 2006!  WE love IT!  Leaving in 6 days for BLT!  We own at SSR, which we love also, but traveling this time with our new DD, 16 months and thought being closer to MK would be a little easier!


----------



## Goofy442

Okay when we have weather like this I am so ready to move to Florida.


----------



## Cheryl726

Thank goodness for the Disboards to give us something to do on this rainy day!!


----------



## chepic

Goofy442 said:


> Okay when we have weather like this I am so ready to move to Florida.


----------



## RLRDA

tara98 said:


> Johnston, RI!
> 
> Members since 2006!  WE love IT!  Leaving in 6 days for BLT!  We own at SSR, which we love also, but traveling this time with our new DD, 16 months and thought being closer to MK would be a little easier!



You will love the location - we spent the last 3 nights of our August trip at BLT and really enjoyed everything about the resort! Have a great time


----------



## XQIXX

chepic said:


> I was thinking the same thing too, that is why I booked the April vacation.  I found some link on this board to show when Floridians have vacation, and there were only 2 counties with the same week.
> 
> I didn't look recently, however I remember looking once and the train was about the same amount of money as flying, and it still took close to the same amount of time as driving so we never persued it further.  I should look now and see if there is a difference.
> 
> che



I checked the pricing and with AAA discount it is $756 and it takes 30+ hours... not really any better than driving, maybe worse!


----------



## chepic

XQIXX said:


> I checked the pricing and with AAA discount it is $756 and it takes 30+ hours... not really any better than driving, maybe worse!



We will stick with driving.  We actually had a long conversation about this yesterday with somefriends who are DVCer's and and going in April.  They are going to fly, but I think she was thinking again because of the cost.  I have to say that if you plan it right, the drive really isn't the worst thing in the world; it just takes a day off the front and the back of the vacation.  

Che


----------



## twinklebug

MaryAnnDVC said:


> Ah...a true RIer!
> 
> We drove down once, and I will never do it again in the same way.  That is, we didn't stay in a hotel either way.
> 
> This was over April vacation 2 1/2 years ago.  Our oldest was away at college, our middle DD was a Jr in HS and going to Spain with her class, and our DS was in 8th grade and going to the UK with his soccer team.  We debated (but not for long) about whether to paint the house that week, or go to WDW...a no brainer!
> 
> We ended up driving because we couldn't get good airfare.  The days were so specific that we could travel because of when the kids were leaving and returning (normally, we travel in the middle of the week for better fares on SWA).  So we decided to drive.
> 
> I told DH to get some good CDs to listen to.  Found out shortly after departure that he had gotten a 30 hour Physics class on CD!    Actually, I found myself paying attention and it was rather interesting, altho I personally would have chosen something with some MUSIC.
> 
> Left northern RI at about 9:30 AM on a Saturday, stopped 3 times along the way to eat and take potty breaks, and arrived at OKW at 7:00 Sunday morning.  We took turns, but DH did the majority of the driving.  Our room was ready (yay!) so we checked in, showered, and were outside the gates of EPCOT at 8:45 AM.  We marveled all day how much energy we had, but we were back in our room at 4:55 PM and in bed and asleep by 5 PM!  And we slept through to the next morning.  (Originally we thought we'd sleep a few hours and then go back to EPCOT for Illuminations.  )
> 
> We left at about noon on Friday to come home, and arrived home at about 10 AM Saturday I think.  (Not really sure, but I remember eating at Earl of Sandwich Friday.)   I did more driving this time...one stretch of 8 hours.  We stopped 3 times on the way back, same as on the way down.  (Sometimes I can't get through a soccer game without needing a bathroom; how I managed so few breaks on that trip...)  Then I slept and slept and slept!
> 
> Having said all that...I'd never do it again.  At least not without more drivers.  I worried too much about fatigue.  And besides, I wouldn't mind staying in a lovely hotel along the way.




I'm so glad I hopped into this thread, your post is exactly what I need for refrence every time I consider driving to Disney (I live in SE MA, 15 min from the RI border). As the only driver, I think I'd have to take at LEAST one stop around the DC area to make it & even then exhaustion would catch up with me at each end of the trip. I can see myself heading off for a nap only to wake at 9am the next morning and finding out that the kids (16 & 12) had charged up $100 in food because I was out of it 

I'll need to rethink the strategy -- perhaps the train option isn't so bad. I wonder if there's a car rental near there.


----------



## JasonDVC

Southwest fares released today and ll I can say is ...ugghh!

The best price, $99, is one flight with a stop and doesn't arrive in Orlando til almost 11pm for our depature date. I'm disappointed. I'll be waiting for the fares to drop

Have you checked prices for your dates yet? What do you guys think?


----------



## Cheryl726

I just checked it out, though we have no plans to go that April week.  I'm surprised there's still flights available, don't they usually book up?


----------



## XQIXX

I checked out the Southwest prices today for 4/16 -4/24 and they were crazy! Most of them are gone so I don't see any hope of them opening up and if they do it won't be cheap! The lowest was $225 down and $320 back. Over $2200 is nuts. I don't know why this is not regulated? Train is just under $1000. Not sure what we will do now???? May have to cancel or drive


----------



## JasonDVC

XQIXX said:


> I checked out the Southwest prices today for 4/16 -4/24 and they were crazy! Most of them are gone so I don't see any hope of them opening up and if they do it won't be cheap! The lowest was $225 down and $320 back. Over $2200 is nuts. I don't know why this is not regulated? Train is just under $1000. Not sure what we will do now???? May have to cancel or drive



Wow! That's worse than mine. I'm going to talk to DW tonight about taking AirTran out of Boston. They have $89 fares each way with decent departure times on our dates. 

I don't hold out hope that Southwest fares will drop much, if at all. 2 of their flights have all ready sold out and they were the best times. ugghh


----------



## XQIXX

JasonDVC said:


> Wow! That's worse than mine. I'm going to talk to DW tonight about taking AirTran out of Boston. They have $89 fares each way with decent departure times on our dates.
> 
> I don't hold out hope that Southwest fares will drop much, if at all. 2 of their flights have all ready sold out and they were the best times. ugghh




Airtran and Jetblue are even higher than Southwest for my week. So now its train or car!!     
It sucks when you are tied to school vacation weeks.


----------



## chepic

"East bound and down, loaded up and truckin'....a-we gonna do what they say can't be done...we got a long way to go, and a short time to get there...look out and watch ole Bandit run"

Yup we are driving!!!  Half the tickets aren't even posted, and the ones that are are outrageous.  Even if we do go on a Thurs. to Thurs...take the kids out of school....the prices are just too much.  I don't think Southwest likes us anymore..

cheryl


----------



## XQIXX

chepic said:


> "East bound and down, loaded up and truckin'....a-we gonna do what they say can't be done...we got a long way to go, and a short time to get there...look out and watch ole Bandit run"
> 
> Yup we are driving!!!  Half the tickets aren't even posted, and the ones that are are outrageous.  Even if we do go on a Thurs. to Thurs...take the kids out of school....the prices are just too much.  I don't think Southwest likes us anymore..
> 
> cheryl



 Southwest and the others are insane! How can they justify 4 r/t tickets to FL anywhere from $2000- $3900?? There should be some regulation as to the price gouching they do. If they can send that same plane there any other time for $79-$89 why can't they be a little more reasonable during peak times? I understand supply and demand but this is out of control.I am having a hard time convincing my wife to drive down. Not sure what we will do???


----------



## twinklebug

chepic said:


> I don't think Southwest likes us anymore.



I've been getting the same feeling ever since they declared they'd have service running to/from Boston. Fewer flights and higher prices. Dings to/from MCO seem to have become a thing of the past too. Perhaps they're marketing to business travelers more now?



XQIXX said:


> I am having a hard time convincing my wife to drive down. Not sure what we will do???



I had hoped for a trip with the kids next summer, but with these airfares I'll either be driving (single mom driving that distance? Ow), or I'll be taking the train. Sounds to me like Amtrak might be the way to go - I only wish ME serviced the train station.


----------



## XQIXX

twinklebug said:


> I've been getting the same feeling ever since they declared they'd have service running to/from Boston. Fewer flights and higher prices. Dings to/from MCO seem to have become a thing of the past too. Perhaps they're marketing to business travelers more now?
> 
> 
> 
> I had hoped for a trip with the kids next summer, but with these airfares I'll either be driving (single mom driving that distance? Ow), or I'll be taking the train. Sounds to me like Amtrak might be the way to go - I only wish ME serviced the train station.




I still can't convince myself to do the drive or take a train for 27 hours!!


----------



## chepic

XQIXX said:


> I still can't convince myself to do the drive or take a train for 27 hours!!



"Come on, take the drive".......who says that RIers.   hee hee


----------



## JasonDVC

chepic said:


> "Come on, take the drive".......who says that RIers.   hee hee



You're worth it!


----------



## twinklebug

XQIXX said:


> I still can't convince myself to do the drive or take a train for 27 hours!!



Well, I've never taken the train for a trip longer than the commute into Boston. I wouldn't want to be on a purple line for more than an hour max, hehe. But, some of the Amtraks coming through look nice and quiet.

That said, my mom used to take the train from Chicago to Boston a lot when she was younger. She's warned me that if you need to use the bathroom on the train, do it early in the trip. Men have the tendency to miss when the train goes from side to side 

Hmmm... plane fare's not THAT bad yet


----------



## XQIXX

chepic said:


> "Come on, take the drive".......who says that RIers.   hee hee




Barry Volvo...in Newport!!  See, they have to convince us to drive in the state!! And I am supposed to drive to FL???


----------



## Goofy442

People are saying that airfare is going to hit a all time high.  Which means we are driving in Feb.  if airfare doesn't come down in price.


----------



## chepic

XQIXX said:


> Barry Volvo...in Newport!!  See, they have to convince us to drive in the state!! And I am supposed to drive to FL???



  very good!!!  And that is because no one from this state wants to go over the bridge!!!


----------



## twinklebug

OK Rhodies, I need a little help here... I got the Disney on ice invite for Nemo on Ice at the D-n-D center. I drive right by it all the time on the way to TF Green, but have never been off the highway in that area (yea, sad huh? and here I am talkgin about driving to FL hehe) Googling the streets it's giving me a long round-about way of getting to it and navigating to the parking area.

How easy is it to get off the highway and into the parking garage there? and likewise, how easy is it to get back out and onto the highway?

(I hate the Fleet Center prices but we usually see DOI there because there's easy public transportation in & out.)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chepic

twinklebug said:


> OK Rhodies, I need a little help here... I got the Disney on ice invite for Nemo on Ice at the D-n-D center. I drive right by it all the time on the way to TF Green, but have never been off the highway in that area (yea, sad huh? and here I am talkgin about driving to FL hehe) Googling the streets it's giving me a long round-about way of getting to it and navigating to the parking area.
> 
> How easy is it to get off the highway and into the parking garage there? and likewise, how easy is it to get back out and onto the highway?
> 
> (I hate the Fleet Center prices but we usually see DOI there because there's easy public transportation in & out.)
> 
> Thanks in advance!



So easy.  You park in the convention center parking garage and then cross the side street and into the dunk.  If you are really lucky, you can park on that side street...can't remember the name.  Take 10 north and get off at the Federal Hill Exit...help me with the name someone....like you are going to PC or the blood bank.  At the light turn left and then your immediate right.  That street takes you to the dunk....park on that road if there are any spots.  If not, keep driving staight and pay to park in the convention center.

It is easier to go to Florida...95 south all the way into FLA until Orlando...take 4....find the exit and you are there!!!!!!
Che


----------



## JasonDVC

twinklebug said:


> OK Rhodies, I need a little help here... I got the Disney on ice invite for Nemo on Ice at the D-n-D center. I drive right by it all the time on the way to TF Green, but have never been off the highway in that area (yea, sad huh? and here I am talkgin about driving to FL hehe) Googling the streets it's giving me a long round-about way of getting to it and navigating to the parking area.
> 
> How easy is it to get off the highway and into the parking garage there? and likewise, how easy is it to get back out and onto the highway?
> 
> (I hate the Fleet Center prices but we usually see DOI there because there's easy public transportation in & out.)
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Yes it is easy.  Your probably getting "roundabout" directions because you cannot take an immediate right off the exit. You have to go to the next block. There are several parking garages right next to the Dunk. I usually park in the Convention Center. Everything is withinh short walking distance.

Providence is a small but charming city. There are lots of great places to eat around there as well including a Shula's (like at the Swan or Dolphin, can't remember which one, has) restaurant at the Hilton next door.


----------



## twinklebug

Fantastic info Chepic and JasonDVC! 

Thanks, I was using google street-view and it had me going down what looked like a back alley  - now I knew that couldn't have been right! I'll have to take some time and browse through Providence one of these days. My daughter's got the mall in her sights. 

Great to hear going to FL is easier than going just 25 min from home! Now I just have to talk myself into sitting in a car for 18 (?) hours... awake!


----------



## Cheryl726

I also got the Disney on Ice info, not sure if we're going.  We went to the Celebrations one in September.  We enjoy going, it's a little Disney fix!  It is pretty easy to get to and to park, have fun!

Cheryl


----------



## chepic

o.k....just thought I would give us a little bump.  I have another family travelling with us now, and I think we may look into renting a 13 passenger van.  Split the cost, the cost of gas, and it comes out to be about $600.00 per family.  The kids are getting a little excited...still too far out for them to really grasp, but Max is happy that some of his classmates will be down there the same time.

Che


----------



## chepic

123 Days!!!!!!!!!!
We need it bad!!


----------



## Cheryl726

Lucky you!


----------



## chepic

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow.

Just makes the 118 days to go that much nicer!!

Have a Merry Christmas all my RI dis friends!

Cheryl


----------



## Cheryl726

Wishing I was at WDW now--too much snow for me!  Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## RLRDA

Enjoy the snow & the holidays, everyone!!


----------



## peanmunch

121 days for us!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chepic

peanmunch said:


> 121 days for us!!!!!!!!!



where are you staying....and did you get tickets to fly or are you driving like we are?

cheryl


----------



## peanmunch

chepic said:


> where are you staying....and did you get tickets to fly or are you driving like we are?
> 
> cheryl



We are staying at BWV's split stay..4 nights studio SV 6 nights one bed BWV (oh to have 100 more points...lol)  We are flying ..jet blue got them the first day they posted and didn't do too bad probably because it's weednesday to wednesday.

Where are you staying?!
Lori


----------



## gojoe

I didn't know there were so many DVC members in RI. Last Monday my wife and I were at Women and Infants, visiting my new nieces. The security guard stopped me cold. He wanted to know about my Boardwalk hoodie. We were both DVC members. His eyes sparkled as he spoke about all the wonderful time he and his family has spent at the Boardwalk and on Cruses. It's nice to run into you guys and share our memories. If there is ever a RI DVC meet I'm in.


----------



## chepic

peanmunch said:


> We are staying at BWV's split stay..4 nights studio SV 6 nights one bed BWV (oh to have 100 more points...lol)  We are flying ..jet blue got them the first day they posted and didn't do too bad probably because it's weednesday to wednesday.
> 
> Where are you staying?!
> Lori



We will be there from Sun. to Sat. at OKW...we are taking a family with us who have never been.........and got the 2 bedroom unit.  We were thinking of Beach Club because of the pool, but OKW has much more room.


----------



## XQIXX

99 days to go and still no airfare.I am looking at driving to New Jersey.Continental has $303 round trip per person Non Stop.


----------



## chepic

100 Day mark


dining is planned and booked...except Sea World, they aren't booking yet.

Car is going in for service.  We are driving for certain.  We are going with another family and they have 6 total, so there is no way they can afford to fly....even out of Jersey!!


We are ready to head to warm weather....let's just hope it warms up by April
che


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Except for our upcoming at the last minute because "I forgot to bank my points" trip, we plan to drive again in the future. As long as you're not rushed, it's wonderful.  We stayed in Virginia and Savannah on the way down and just VA on the way home.  Just DH and me on the way down.  DD and her best friend joined us on the way back.
We ate in Maryland, New Jersey, North Carolina and South Carolina.  Teens loved South of the Border (it was fun to see but 'sketchy').  Stopped at many places; cranked up the radio; looked out the window and saw another part of the country that we live in.
Packed the car with EVERYTHING we wanted for a two week stay including entertaining guests.
Some of what we what we gave up?
the 24 hour A pass vigil; worrying about carry-on luggage (make-up? is it allowed or not?); a set time to leave WDW; obsessive fare watching; hours of time tracking coupon and contract IDs and rechecking and rechecking;  putting it all in the luggage (you want your big fluffy robe, take it!); the airport security circus (body scans? Or ,OMG, you left the nail file on your key chain  off to the dungeon with you; worrying that posting 'airport security circus' will get you flagged by the TSA;  worrying that you might somehow damage the rental car and your insurance wont cover it;  A BIG FAT RENTAL CAR BILL that is ALWAYS  more than you thought it would be only to be followed by the airport parking fee when you land.
We would drive again in a heartbeat.


----------



## MelissaFromRI

XQIXX said:


> 99 days to go and still no airfare.I am looking at driving to New Jersey.Continental has $303 round trip per person Non Stop.



I still haven't purchased my March airfare yet. The prices are OUTRAGEOUS - even Southwest !!!!


----------



## chepic

MelissaFromRI said:


> I still haven't purchased my March airfare yet. The prices are OUTRAGEOUS - even Southwest !!!!



March is College spring break.  We drove last year because of it.


----------



## MelissaFromRI

chepic said:


> March is College spring break.  We drove last year because of it.



Oh Lord , I don't know if I have the patience to drive


----------



## XQIXX

I don't think I could do the drive either!


----------



## peanmunch

I get antsy pants when we drive to North Conway, not sure I could handle the drive! Happy New Year everyone!!!! When is our next RI dis meet!?!?!


----------



## Monte Cristo

I would love to try to drive one day. Wife says no way!


----------



## chepic

You guys are such Rhode Islanders!!!!!!!!!!!  Hee hee hee....born and raised here myself.  Took years of marriage to finally get the husband to go into Providence for dinner!  But, I am the queen of the budget, so he will do what I ask....and we drive.

che


----------



## Goofy442

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Except for our upcoming at the last minute because "I forgot to bank my points" trip, we plan to drive again in the future. As long as you're not rushed, it's wonderful.  We stayed in Virginia and Savannah on the way down and just VA on the way home.  Just DH and me on the way down.  DD and her best friend joined us on the way back.
> We ate in Maryland, New Jersey, North Carolina and South Carolina.  Teens loved South of the Border (it was fun to see but 'sketchy').  Stopped at many places; cranked up the radio; looked out the window and saw another part of the country that we live in.
> Packed the car with EVERYTHING we wanted for a two week stay including entertaining guests.
> Some of what we what we gave up?
> the 24 hour A pass vigil; worrying about carry-on luggage (make-up? is it allowed or not?); a set time to leave WDW; obsessive fare watching; hours of time tracking coupon and contract IDs and rechecking and rechecking;  putting it all in the luggage (you want your big fluffy robe, take it!); the airport security circus (body scans? Or ,OMG, you left the nail file on your key chain  off to the dungeon with you; worrying that posting 'airport security circus' will get you flagged by the TSA;  worrying that you might somehow damage the rental car and your insurance wont cover it;  A BIG FAT RENTAL CAR BILL that is ALWAYS  more than you thought it would be only to be followed by the airport parking fee when you land.
> We would drive again in a heartbeat.



I agree with you! We leave really early or really late once on the road it not that bad. Now that we have our puppy we take her with us and board her in Disney's kennels. While we were staying at AKV we boarded her at Disney Animal Kingdom it was so funny to see her around the characters. The dog run was right beside where the characters would come out of and they would stop and play with her. My children got a kick out of this besides they didn't have to follow them outside the gates to get a autograph.


----------



## Cheryl726

Lisa, is your dog going again for your Feb trip?


----------



## Goofy442

oh yes she will be traveling with us, she is good in the car so no problems there.


----------



## chepic

Goofy442 said:


> oh yes she will be traveling with us, she is good in the car so no problems there.



how are the kennels?  Are they expensive?

cheryl


----------



## Goofy442

chepic said:


> how are the kennels?  Are they expensive?
> 
> cheryl[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> You get a discount with DVC and because you are a resort guest it is less than someone who is not staying on property. My DH and I figured it out it was less than the kennels around here are charging. The kennel I go to was charging 22.00 to 25.00 per day. We paid 15.00 to 18.00 per day at Disney. It works out for us this way my DS gets to see her twice a day or more depending on what we are doing. If you are running late and the kennel is closed no problem security will let you in. They are really great there they take good care of her. One morning when we came in the girl said she got sick and messed up her cage. It was so gross that my DS had to leave because the smell was so bad. Come to find out her stomach couldn't take Florida's water. We had to go buy her spring water not glorify tap water which my DH didn't get but I couldn't take any chances.


----------



## chepic

You get a discount with DVC and because you are a resort guest it is less than someone who is not staying on property. My DH and I figured it out it was less than the kennels around here are charging. The kennel I go to was charging 22.00 to 25.00 per day. We paid 15.00 to 18.00 per day at Disney. It works out for us this way my DS gets to see her twice a day or more depending on what we are doing. If you are running late and the kennel is closed no problem security will let you in. They are really great there they take good care of her. One morning when we came in the girl said she got sick and messed up her cage. It was so gross that my DS had to leave because the smell was so bad. Come to find out her stomach couldn't take Florida's water. We had to go buy her spring water not glorify tap water which my DH didn't get but I couldn't take any chances.[/QUOTE]

The poor thing....I know I can't drink the water, so you think that they would use filtered water.....good to know.  We have an old man who we've never put in a kennell, but we might not have a babysitter for him, so it is good to know there is a good place in Disney.  We have driven the past 2 trips, and with the airlines costing as much as they do, we may continue to drive, so to bring the Bandit along is not a hard thing to do.

Thanks again

che


----------



## Goofy442

Just wanted to mention if you are thinking about bringing your dog you might want to call head to make a reservation. When we got there last time they had to place us over at Animal Kingdom Kennels because the Fort Wilderness Kennels were full. I did get in a two days later but had to do all the walking and caring for her. AK is not a full staffed kennel where FW is.


----------



## chepic

69 days and counting!!!!!!!!![/COLOR]

Still can't book dinner with Shamu yet, they are only booking through March, but with this cold weather, I can't wait to be warm!!

cheryl


----------



## chepic

Mailed my blankets to the Linus Project and I just got my vouchers for the free Disney Day.....what a great way to help others and now that is one less thing I need to worry about paying for!

Happy Valentines everyone

Cheryl


----------



## Cheryl726

That's great!  I was thinking of trying to find something too. Where did you find the list of services?

Cheryl


----------



## chepic

Cheryl726 said:


> That's great!  I was thinking of trying to find something too. Where did you find the list of services?
> 
> Cheryl



When I signed up on the Disney website, they sent me an email that has a link.  You put your zip code in.  The problem I found with RI was that we were limited in age...I have a 4 and 8 year old.  I saw on the budget thread something about the Linus Project, so I clicked on that, and it was listed on the Disney link.  I filled it out, stated what date I would mail them by, did it, and then Maureen (the NH Linuse Project Coord.) emailed me that she was letting Disney know.  I had the certificates emailed in 2 days.  It was fairly easy and the blankets can be knit, crocheted, or the flannel kind that you don't sew.  All 3 mailed for $9.00 regular mail.

Hope that helps

Cheryl


----------



## RLRDA

chepic said:


> Mailed my blankets to the Linus Project and I just got my vouchers for the free Disney Day.....what a great way to help others and now that is one less thing I need to worry about paying for!
> 
> Happy Valentines everyone


 
Hi....Happy Valentine's Day .....I have a question about your volunteer project. OOOPs....didn't read the previous post - you anwsered my questions!


----------



## Cheryl726

I did find the page and put in my zip code, and I agree with not much to choose from locally that includes kids. My boys are 7 and 11 and I'd like them to be involved.  I'll have to check out the Linus project.

Cheryl


----------



## chepic

yes, it is a great way to get the boys to do something.  The fleece/no sew ones are really easy and Joann Fabric is always got a coupon for that stuff.  My boys actually have a few that others have given them and they love them!!

che


----------



## Cheryl726

That's a good idea, I'll have to look into that!  Did you get one ticket for all, or one for each blanket?


----------



## chepic

yeah, 1 ticket per blanket--total of 3.  In retrospect, I should have added our 4 y.o. onto the list and just made one for him.  It says in the rules that the child has to be 6 or older, but really, my 4 y.o. can tie knots in the blanket..

cheryl


----------



## RLRDA

Well, I think I have to keep looking for an idea that all of us can do. When I found the NH Project Linus listing on the Disney site there was a note that they had met their quota and weren't accepting any more volunteers. There's another Project Linus listing but it's described as people needed to "package and deliver blankets" - that won't work plus you have to be 12 yrs. old.  I have until August to come up with something.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Hi fellow Rhodies-
Not a DVC owner yet but continue to dream!
For the give a day get a day- I found a similar project to the Linus project in Salem, MA- Binky Patrol - Salem, MA 01970.
I am excited about showing my kids that they can make a difference!


----------



## chepic

Just booked lunch with Shamu!!!!!  It is getting closer and closer!!!


----------



## JasonDVC

chepic said:


> Just booked lunch with Shamu!!!!!  It is getting closer and closer!!!



I hope he doesn't plan on _you_ being lunch!


----------



## chepic

JasonDVC said:


> I hope he doesn't plan on _you_ being lunch!



I am hoping our 4 y.o. doesn't think that!!!


----------



## chepic

Apparently there is a project Linus in CT for those who may need something to do for the give a day.

che


----------



## Cheryl726

Cheryl, where are you finding the info for the Linus project?  I can't find it on the website.  Thanks!

Cheryl


----------



## chepic

http://www.linusidaho.org/finishafleeceblanket.htm   here is one link

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2400024&highlight=linus+project

try these links


----------



## chepic

40 days to go!!!!!!!!!!!!  Can't wait...although the weather the past 2 days has really been great here.


----------



## Cheryl726

I just signed us up this afternoon for the Give A Day program to do clean up at a local beach or park, we're thinking of Lincoln Woods.  I got the info from Hands On Network and the DEM, and I just read on here that the GAD has met their 1 million volunteers.  I hope we got in just in time.  Do you think I could assume that?

Cheryl


----------



## chepic

Cheryl726 said:


> I just signed us up this afternoon for the Give A Day program to do clean up at a local beach or park, we're thinking of Lincoln Woods.  I got the info from Hands On Network and the DEM, and I just read on here that the GAD has met their 1 million volunteers.  I hope we got in just in time.  Do you think I could assume that?
> 
> Cheryl



I would think that they would have to immediately stop asking/advertising once they do, so I would think you would be in the million.  I wonder what they are going to give to the millionth person?

che


----------



## chepic

yeah!!!!!  We leave 1 month from today!!!

cheryl


----------



## Cheryl726

Yeah for one month!  Weather like today really makes me want to go on vacation!


----------



## peanmunch

chepic said:


> yeah!!!!!  We leave 1 month from today!!!
> 
> cheryl




Woohoooo...31 more sleeps for us!!!!!!!!   now is the time I get the  so much to do where do I start pit in my tummy!!!!!

Lori


----------



## peanmunch

ok.....first day of spring.... Are we going to plan another  RI dis meet this year????????? 

Lori


----------



## peanmunch

peanmunch said:


> ok.....first day of spring.... Are we going to plan another  RI dis meet this year?????????
> 
> Lori





Any RI's still here or have you all floated away????!!!!?  Hhow is everyone holding up with the rain...not to bad here..just on wet area in the basement.  22 more sleeps untill I"m at my happy place...wooohoooooo!!!! Seems like most of the RI "regulars" have fallen off the Dis wagon   anyone still here...anyone thinging about a dis meet part two????

Lori


----------



## Denise W

Our finished basement is flooded with 6 inches of ground water. We have been in this house over 40 years and never had water until today.

Denise


----------



## peanmunch

Denise W said:


> Our finished basement is flooded with 6 inches of ground water. We have been in this house over 40 years and never had water until today.
> 
> Denise




Denise...I"m sorry about your basement...this weather is insane!!!!!!!!!    Sending pixie dust wishes your way~


Lori


----------



## gojoe

I could use a good Dis meet. I have 100 days still to go but the worse part is I can't find my Disney World spirit. I keep looking but I put is down somewhere and can't find it. I though I found it last week, a DJ at a Gloria Gemma Breast Cancer find raisers played a Neil Diamond song and for a couple of minutes I was in Jelly Rolls singing along. But the song was over and I drop my spirit on the dance floor. 
Sorry about your basement. I drove by the Warwick Mall and it's flooded out. I'm glued to the TV and I'm so amazed. Good luck.


----------



## peanmunch

gojoe said:


> I could use a good Dis meet. I have 100 days still to go but the worse part is I can't find my Disney World spirit. I keep looking but I put is down somewhere and can't find it. I though I found it last week, a DJ at a Gloria Gemma Breast Cancer find raisers played a Neil Diamond song and for a couple of minutes I was in Jelly Rolls singing along. But the song was over and I drop my spirit on the dance floor.
> Sorry about your basement. I drove by the Warwick Mall and it's flooded out. I'm glued to the TV and I'm so amazed. Good luck.



Gojoe...sorry about your disney spirit...i know what you mean though.  Sometimes i go throuogh that too...right now we have 22 more sleeps to go and I have my ups and downs...someminutes I'm so excited and others i feel kind of empty.  i do believe the minute the plane door opens in mco we will both find the magic!!!!!!! . on another note..we live in cranston too....small world!!! We live in the knightsville area..how about you?!

lori


----------



## Cheryl726

Hi Lori, wow 22 more days, lucky you!  I can't believe it's coming up on a year since our DIS meet, I'd like to do another one too.  Have fun getting ready for your trip!

Cheryl


----------



## RLRDA

You know it is bad when Cranston, RI is part of the lead story on the national news or the Today Show. Hope everyone is staying safe in RI. Staying dry is probably wishful thinking to many - us included. Gotta go....time to help DH pump out the basement for the 2nd day!!  Even still, when I look at the pictures/video of people & homes less than a few miles from here, I feel fortunate. At least the rain has stopped.


----------



## JasonDVC

What are the dates of your trip? We are staying at Kidani from April 22-27. 

We also had a lot of water in our basement. The fire department brought us a pump. We could only use it until the water level dropped low enough for us to re-ignite the hot water tank and furnace. They picked it up this morning. 

I had started building an ark. Now what am I going to do with all this wood?????


----------



## Imagineer5

Hi all! Also not *yet* a DVC member but we plan to.  Staying at 2 DVC resorts for the first time in October, so hopefully that will convince DH we just HAVE to! 

So...we live in Taunton (I work in Newport) and yep....our finished basement is completely wet.  It is also my 2nd day at home getting the water out, though DH had to go to work today so I'm all alone  it really stinks!! The water just keeps coming in.  No flood insurance either, so I just don't know what we're going to do.


----------



## gojoe

peanmunch said:


> Gojoe...sorry about your disney spirit...i know what you mean though.  Sometimes i go throuogh that too...right now we have 22 more sleeps to go and I have my ups and downs...someminutes I'm so excited and others i feel kind of empty.  i do believe the minute the plane door opens in mco we will both find the magic!!!!!!! . on another note..we live in cranston too....small world!!! We live in the knightsville area..how about you?!
> 
> lori



We live in the Friendly Community area (behind CAL-ART tower).  I'm the guy with the Mickey antenna topper beeping his horn and waving at other cars with Mickey toppers. My wife hates when I do that. We're high and dry here hope everyone else is too.
I was on the road all day yesterday and I saw quite a few of the sights they showed on the news. I had to be on the road for work but it seemed like people where out sigh seeing. One guy was recording with a Flip while he drove. 
Just read some great news for us Rhode Islanders, Southwest has signed on for Magic Express. http://thedailydisney.com/blog/2010...with-disneys-magical-express-shuttle-service/ This is great is you fly Southwest, you can check your bags at the resort now.


----------



## RLRDA

gojoe said:


> Just read some great news for us Rhode Islanders, Southwest has signed on for Magic Express. http://thedailydisney.com/blog/2010...with-disneys-magical-express-shuttle-service/ This is great is you fly Southwest, you can check your bags at the resort now.



I saw that as well! Great news : We always fly SWA from Green.


----------



## peanmunch

Just read some great news for us Rhode Islanders, Southwest has signed on for Magic Express. http://thedailydisney.com/blog/2010...with-disneys-magical-express-shuttle-service/ This is great is you fly Southwest, you can check your bags at the resort now.[/QUOTE]


Woohoo..great news..we have been flying jet blue the past 3 or 4 times...but that news might just lur me back!

Lori


----------



## peanmunch

JasonDVC said:


> What are the dates of your trip? We are staying at Kidani from April 22-27.
> 
> We also had a lot of water in our basement. The fire department brought us a pump. We could only use it until the water level dropped low enough for us to re-ignite the hot water tank and furnace. They picked it up this morning.
> 
> I had started building an ark. Now what am I going to do with all this wood?????




hey jason...long time no "see"! Can't believe it's been a year since our Ri dis meet  (hint hint )  We will be at BWV April 21-May 4 nights studio the rest one bedroom  i can't believe how fast it's comming (and how much i have to do! )

lori


----------



## chepic

I can't wait to get out of this water!!!!!!!

So glad I no longer work at the mall!!!

cheryl


----------



## JasonDVC

peanmunch said:


> hey jason...long time no "see"! Can't believe it's been a year since our *Ri dis meet*  (hint hint )  We will be at BWV April 21-May 4 nights studio the rest one bedroom  i can't believe how fast it's comming (and how much i have to do! )
> 
> lori



It would be nice to get together again. Maybe something at a park like Lincoln Woods or Colt State..pot luck..etc. What do you think?


----------



## chepic

JasonDVC said:


> It would be nice to get together again. Maybe something at a park like Lincoln Woods or Colt State..pot luck..etc. What do you think?



sounds good to me....I will do everything I can to make it this year.  As long as it is not on April Vacation....going to disney!!

cheryl


----------



## Cheryl726

Lincoln Woods will be nice and clean--me and the boys are cleaning up there Saturday for our Give A Day!


----------



## Cheryl726

I booked our WDW trip today, going May 28-June 1, just a little get away with cousins.  We also did our volunteer work today for Give A Day, now my question is how does it work--how do we get the tickets?


----------



## RLRDA

Cheryl726 said:


> I booked our WDW trip today, going May 28-June 1, just a little get away with cousins.  We also did our volunteer work today for Give A Day, now my question is how does it work--how do we get the tickets?



The contact person for your volunteer project should update your profile with the HandsOn Network. You should then be sent an e-mail through Disney Destinations that has directions on how to print your ticket vouchers. You then have to bring the voucher with ID to the theme park to get the actual ticket. 

Just FYI - we received the e-mail with the directions but a friend of ours waited & waited and never got the e-mail from DD. When they checked their profile at HON, the vouchers were listed there and they were able to print them. If you don't hear anything after 2 weeks - check your registration profile at HON.


----------



## peanmunch

Cheryl726 said:


> I booked our WDW trip today, going May 28-June 1, just a little get away with cousins.  We also did our volunteer work today for Give A Day, now my question is how does it work--how do we get the tickets?



WOOHOOO...good for you!!!!!!! Wow..glad you could get in so close to your dates!!!!! Details please...lol!

Lori


----------



## peanmunch

JasonDVC said:


> It would be nice to get together again. Maybe something at a park like Lincoln Woods or Colt State..pot luck..etc. What do you think?



Sounds good to me...I'm sure the kids would enjoy running around much more than sitting at a table!

Lori


----------



## Cheryl726

Thanks RLRDA, I did get an e-mail from HON with the update so I will keep an eye out for that.

Thanks Lori!  Well of course the kids and I wanted to back to WDW, DH won't be able to get the time off from work so I started asking around but it wasn't working out with the few people I tried so I made a post on Facebook and my cousin said she was very interested, even though they just went during Feb school vacation!  She also owns DVC so I made a call and the only thing available was Saratoga so two days later we're booked!!  Your trip is coming soon, hope it's great!  And I totally agree about the kids wanting to run around a park instead of sitting at a table!

Cheryl


----------



## peanmunch

hey!!!! How are the April gangs countdowns going???!!! I'm starting to get the almost here so much to do...and in a wierd way (this sounds CRAZEY) as much as i want it to come...i know how fast it goes by...so i'm alredy getting a touch of the we will have to wait another year blues!

12 more sleeps!!!!!!!!

Lori

on another note...has anyone "seen" coach rick...he was vry active on the dis and haven't heard from him in a long time...praying all is well


----------



## chepic

peanmunch said:


> hey!!!! How are the April gangs countdowns going???!!! I'm starting to get the almost here so much to do...and in a wierd way (this sounds CRAZEY) as much as i want it to come...i know how fast it goes by...so i'm alredy getting a touch of the we will have to wait another year blues!
> 
> 12 more sleeps!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lori
> 
> on another note...has anyone "seen" coach rick...he was vry active on the dis and haven't heard from him in a long time...praying all is well



We leave 1 week from today!!!!!  Actually just discussing the fact that we should stop off at NASA on the way down for the boys to see the space center.  We can't wait to leave.  My luggage is finally dry, so I think I might start packing tomorrow!!!

Prayers are with coach Rick

Cheryl


----------



## Coach Rick

Sorry for my hiatus.  Thank you for your prayers, but I and the family are fine, but I have been troubled with a very difficult decision the past couple of months..

I have left my position at Bishop Keough, where I proudly taught for 10 years. Unfortunately financial restrictions have required me to seek out alternate employment. I hope and pray I can soon return to what I truly love doing, teaching at Keough. Teaching at Keough is not only a love for me, it's a passion. I believe a school is just a building, but once you add the students you then have an institution. So it is the students I love and so miss. Breaks my heart on some levels to not be there, but I had to do what was right for me and most importantly, my family. 

I have taken a position with the US Census Bureau as Assistant Manager of Technology in Providence. I do believe when I do get back in the classroom my experience at Census 2010 will make me a better teacher! 

Now, we need a meet...absolutely! I like the idea of Lincoln Woods. I volunteer to bring my grill, along with a 10 lb package of Little Rhody Hot Dogs...is there any other?  I propose it for Sunday June 13, or Sunday June 27? Does this sound good? I figure by then the water will be warm enough for swimming. So what say ye Rhody-ites?

I just booked my airfare for June 30-July 7. This is me  when I saw the fare price! I guess the days of $110 round trips are GONE.  We are staying at Bay Lake in a 1 br, Magic Kingdom View  My plan is to watch the 4th of July display from my balcony, OR from the lounge at the top with a cool beverage.


----------



## Cheryl726

Hi Rick, nice to hear from you.  So sorry that you had to leave Keough, hope it all works out for you.

Either one of those June dates sound good to me.  Good  job for getting the ball rolling!!  

We leave in 47 days for our last minute trip with cousins, can't wait, the boys are getting so excited!!  Wishing a great trip to our RI April vacationers!!  I'll take any tips for our trip!

Cheryl


----------



## Coach Rick

I have posted a poll and thread for this grand event, it is at: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2440336

You can vote for multiple options so be sure to pick the place and date. I would like to solidify it by Sunday April 24th so we can start planning.

Also, last year we had discussed some sort of commerative tshirt. I have one in mind and will post it up on my website soon.


----------



## chepic

voted!!


----------



## Cheryl726

Voted!!


----------



## peanmunch

Now, we need a meet...absolutely! I like the idea of Lincoln Woods. I volunteer to bring my grill, along with a 10 lb package of Little Rhody Hot Dogs...is there any other?  I propose it for Sunday June 13, or Sunday June 27? Does this sound good? I figure by then the water will be warm enough for swimming. So what say ye Rhody-ites?

I just booked my airfare for June 30-July 7. This is me  when I saw the fare price! I guess the days of $110 round trips are GONE.  We are staying at Bay Lake in a 1 br, Magic Kingdom View  My plan is to watch the 4th of July display from my balcony, OR from the lounge at the top with a cool beverage.[/QUOTE]



Coach Rick said:


> I have posted a poll and thread for this grand event, it is at: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2440336
> 
> You can vote for multiple options so be sure to pick the place and date. I would like to solidify it by Sunday April 24th so we can start planning.
> 
> Also, last year we had discussed some sort of commerative tshirt. I have one in mind and will post it up on my website soon.





Wooohoooo Rick...welcome back!!!!!!!! Looks like you jumped right in with both feet!!!!!! We missed you! I am so very sorry that you have had a difficult winter and such tough decisions to make. Praying all works out for you and you family.  

Both dates are fine...I'm a wee bit more partial to the 27 so that there is no school the next day!  Ok..off to vote.....and ummmm shouldn't I be packing instead of dis'ing?!?!

Lori


----------



## Cheryl726

Lori great idea about the 27th so there's no school the day after!  Sure you should be packing but the Disboards are a great way to get in the mood!

Cheryl


----------



## chepic

Cheryl726 said:


> Lori great idea about the 27th so there's no school the day after!  Sure you should be packing but the Disboards are a great way to get in the mood!
> 
> Cheryl



I have my week check off list made, so I can start my ritual before we leave on Saturday.  The kids are going nuts, and I not so sure they will make it through the week.  Our youngest actually go his school back pack and started to fill it with stuff for the car, and cried when he realized he had to wait 5 more days!!!    poor thing!

che


----------



## Goofy442

voted


----------



## peanmunch

12 hours and 41 minutes untill home sweet home       I'll have a gran mariner slushie for you all     !!!!!!


woohoooo BWV's here we coooooooommmmmmmmeeeeee

lori


----------



## Telcogirl

peanmunch said:


> 12 hours and 41 minutes untill home sweet home       I'll have a gran mariner slushie for you all     !!!!!!
> 
> 
> woohoooo BWV's here we coooooooommmmmmmmeeeeee
> 
> lori



Have a great time, Lori!


----------



## Monte Cristo

peanmunch said:


> 12 hours and 41 minutes untill home sweet home       I'll have a gran mariner slushie for you all     !!!!!!
> 
> 
> woohoooo BWV's here we coooooooommmmmmmmeeeeee
> 
> lori



Awesome! Gran Mariner slushie??? Where do you get that???


----------



## dancer4life22

deleted by poster.


----------



## JasonDVC

peanmunch said:


> 12 hours and 41 minutes untill home sweet home       I'll have a gran mariner slushie for you all     !!!!!!
> 
> 
> woohoooo BWV's here we coooooooommmmmmmmeeeeee
> 
> lori



Look at my countdown ticker...that's right 1 day left!! My brain is officially in vacation psyched mode and I'm still at work!!


----------



## rcgal2

You're lucky!!!!


----------



## Telcogirl

Monte Cristo said:


> Awesome! Gran Mariner slushie??? Where do you get that???



In France...and they are GOOD!


----------



## Cheryl726

Have a great time Lori, Cheryl, and Jason (and any other RI Dis'er who may be at WDW now!!)  36 days for us!!!

Cheryl


----------



## peanmunch

wooohoooo..we are home....looking out a boardwalk right now!!! MK today...crowded.....beautiful perfect warm weather...Ohana tonight...shorts should be nice and tight by tomorrow...lol


Lori


----------



## gojoe

Sound so good. We'll be home in July. I'm still looking for my Magic. I lost it 3 months ago and have not been able to find it. Have a great time and send some magic my way. Can't wait to see some pictures.


----------



## Goofy442

peanmunch said:


> 12 hours and 41 minutes untill home sweet home       I'll have a gran mariner slushie for you all     !!!!!!
> 
> 
> woohoooo BWV's here we coooooooommmmmmmmeeeeee
> 
> lori



Have a great trip!!!!


----------



## Monte Cristo

peanmunch said:


> wooohoooo..we are home....looking out a boardwalk right now!!! MK today...crowded.....beautiful perfect warm weather...Ohana tonight...shorts should be nice and tight by tomorrow...lol
> 
> 
> Lori



Awesome, BWV, my favorite lace to be!!

Have fun.


----------



## chepic

We're back!!!!  Weather was great and OKW was perfect as always.  The crowds weren't that bad overall.  We took advantage of the fastpass reward for the give a day, get a day and it really helped tremendously at Hollywood studios.  

We did pool hop over to the Poly on Thurs. after breakfast with Lilo and Stitch and I have to say, although it is a nice pool, I just don't see what all the hype is about and why everyone wants to be there.  OKW pool is equally as nice and the slide is just as much fun.

I will post a picture or two later.

Cheryl


----------



## Cheryl726

Welcome back Cheryl, glad to hear it was great, looking forward to a few pics!  How did your Give A Day pass work out?  Do you have to get it at the park window?

Cheryl


----------



## RLRDA

chepic said:


> The crowds weren't that bad overall.  We took advantage of the fastpass reward for the give a day, get a day and it really helped tremendously at Hollywood studios.



What is the fastpass reward? Do you get that in addition to your free day? Sounds like you had a wonderful trip  We will be staying at OKW for the first time in August!! Counting the days


----------



## rhodymom

we leave late this week for a kidless trip to AKL conceirge!! woohooo!

btw I hope all the RI dis-families made it through the flooding safely.


----------



## chepic

Cheryl726 said:


> Welcome back Cheryl, glad to hear it was great, looking forward to a few pics!  How did your Give A Day pass work out?  Do you have to get it at the park window?
> 
> Cheryl





RLRDA said:


> What is the fastpass reward? Do you get that in addition to your free day? Sounds like you had a wonderful trip  We will be staying at OKW for the first time in August!! Counting the days



Cheryl:  We got our certificates via email once we turned in our project...blankets for the Linus project.  Then we took the certs to the guest services/will call window at the park you are going to.  You have to have picture ID for anyone who is getting the free day/pass/gift.

RLRDA:  Because we already have the multiday passes, we could opt to get the special fast-pass.  You must have your multiday ticket with you.  Dave and I took the free day in the park and we used Max's for the fast-pass.  What it gives you is a total of 6 instant fast-passes to certain rides in the park.  For us, it was Hollywood Studios so we were able to get toy storia mania 3 times....worked out great since the park was on the busier side.  The regular fast pass machines were out by noon, and the average wait time was 70+minutes.  There was also a special collector's gift bag thing but we didn't even look at that.  The fast-pass card is good for the person plus up to 5 guests (6 guests total).  Again, worked out well since my niece wanted to ride Aerosmith multiple times.

Cheryl


----------



## peanmunch

Epcot all day today..9:00am -9:00 pm..just a short break at 3:30 for showers and change of cloths...dinner at Lecellier...YUMMY..kids wanted to do Kim Poosibble after so got a greay goose slushie..stopped in morocco for a henna tattoo..then off to off to China for KP..then al the way back to France fro illuminations ...put the kids to bed ans here i sit looking out at the BW!!!!!! I could do this every day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lori


----------



## RLRDA

chepic said:


> RLRDA:  Because we already have the multiday passes, we could opt to get the special fast-pass.  You must have your multiday ticket with you.  Dave and I took the free day in the park and we used Max's for the fast-pass.  What it gives you is a total of 6 instant fast-passes to certain rides in the park.  For us, it was Hollywood Studios so we were able to get toy storia mania 3 times....worked out great since the park was on the busier side.  The regular fast pass machines were out by noon, and the average wait time was 70+minutes.  There was also a special collector's gift bag thing but we didn't even look at that.  The fast-pass card is good for the person plus up to 5 guests (6 guests total).  Again, worked out well since my niece wanted to ride Aerosmith multiple times.



Wow, that sounds great . Nice that they give people different options instead of the park day. We were contemplating using the vouchers to buy new 10 day non-expiring passes. I've read that you can use the vouchers toward upgrades. Has anyone else read this or done this?? I think we still have 3 days plus a few water park passes on our current passes so we'll play it by ear.


----------



## Goofy442

peanmunch said:


> Epcot all day today..9:00am -9:00 pm..just a short break at 3:30 for showers and change of cloths...dinner at Lecellier...YUMMY..kids wanted to do Kim Poosibble after so got a greay goose slushie..stopped in morocco for a henna tattoo..then off to off to China for KP..then al the way back to France fro illuminations ...put the kids to bed ans here i sit looking out at the BW!!!!!! I could do this every day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lori



Glad to hear your having a great time with your family. My kids want to live at Disney year round, now that would be nice.


----------



## Cheryl726

chepic said:


> Cheryl:  We got our certificates via email once we turned in our project...blankets for the Linus project.  Then we took the certs to the guest services/will call window at the park you are going to.  You have to have picture ID for anyone who is getting the free day/pass/gift.
> 
> 
> What ID did you use for your kids--birth cert?


----------



## Cheryl726

peanmunch said:


> Epcot all day today..9:00am -9:00 pm..just a short break at 3:30 for showers and change of cloths...dinner at Lecellier...YUMMY..kids wanted to do Kim Poosibble after so got a greay goose slushie..stopped in morocco for a henna tattoo..then off to off to China for KP..then al the way back to France fro illuminations ...put the kids to bed ans here i sit looking out at the BW!!!!!! I could do this every day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lori



Sounds wonderful!  Glad you're having a great time!

Cheryl


----------



## chepic

Cheryl726 said:


> chepic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheryl:  We got our certificates via email once we turned in our project...blankets for the Linus project.  Then we took the certs to the guest services/will call window at the park you are going to.  You have to have picture ID for anyone who is getting the free day/pass/gift.
> 
> 
> What ID did you use for your kids--birth cert?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max has a passport.  They have to have some type of picture ID, official ID.  I wonder if the library card that they have in our state will work.  There is a photo of the person.
> 
> 
> 
> RLRDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that sounds great . Nice that they give people different options instead of the park day. We were contemplating using the vouchers to buy new 10 day non-expiring passes. I've read that you can use the vouchers toward upgrades. Has anyone else read this or done this?? I think we still have 3 days plus a few water park passes on our current passes so we'll play it by ear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We were told that we could use it to upgrade to a better pass....
> 
> 
> I would just recommend getting there as early as possible to not delay getting into the park.  Last year, we were there for Max's B-day, and went out in the afternoon to get his $75 gift card and the line was out the wazoo....real hassle.
> 
> che
Click to expand...


----------



## RLRDA

Cheryl726 said:


> What ID did you use for your kids--birth cert?





Cheryl726 said:


> Max has a passport.  They have to have some type of picture ID, official ID.  I wonder if the library card that they have in our state will work.  There is a photo of the person.



I thought I read it and  I did find it right on the vouchers that we printed at home: "If under 18, you can instead bring an original or a copy of a birth certificate (school or children security IDs not accepted)."


----------



## JasonDVC

Just got back yesterday. I can't get into detail yet as I have too much work to catch up on but let me just say...I love vacationing DVC style. Full report later!


----------



## Cheryl726

Looking forward to hearing about it Jason!

Cheryl


----------



## Goofy442

Bump


----------



## JasonDVC

Although we joined in 2008, this was our first trip as members and let me just say that We love it! We had always stayed off-site at low budget hotels to keep costs down. During our last trip we decided we wanted to try to stay on property for future trips. That's when we came across DVC. We did the tour asked all the tough questions(got all the right answers) and jupmed in with both feet...are we ever glad we did. The first walk down the AKV hallway we knew we had made the right decision. The place is new, modern and they pump in a terrific scent. 

We stayed in a dedicated 2 bedroom with 7 people and there was plenty of space. Never did we feel like we we crammed. There is enough space to make everyone feel comfortable. And the view...WOW! We had a savanahh view room and it is unlike anything we have ever experienced. Where else can you wake up to say giraffe having breakfast right outside your balcony?

Unfortunately I haved to run but I'll be back with specific thought on the hotel, attractiosn food and more...and maybe some pics.


----------



## chepic

JasonDVC said:


> Although we joined in 2008, this was our first trip as members and let me just say that We love it! We had always stayed off-site at low budget hotels to keep costs down. During our last trip we decided we wanted to try to stay on property for future trips. That's when we came across DVC. We did the tour asked all the tough questions(got all the right answers) and jupmed in with both feet...are we ever glad we did. The first walk down the AKV hallway we knew we had made the right decision. The place is new, modern and they pump in a terrific scent.
> 
> We stayed in a dedicated 2 bedroom with 7 people and there was plenty of space. Never did we feel like we we crammed. There is enough space to make everyone feel comfortable. And the view...WOW! We had a savanahh view room and it is unlike anything we have ever experienced. Where else can you wake up to say giraffe having breakfast right outside your balcony?
> 
> Unfortunately I haved to run but I'll be back with specific thought on the hotel, attractiosn food and more...and maybe some pics.



Glad you loved it....we too never have doubted for a minute that DVC was for us!!


----------



## rcgal2

Now you've got me wanting to try out the AKV with a Savanna View for my trip in July


----------



## JasonDVC

This trip was meant to be a "get away and relax" trip. AKV may just be the perfect resort for that type of vacation. I've read where some people have complained that AKV is too far away from the action but I think that is the beauty of it. You truely get the sense that you are away from it all when you stay there. It is so peaceful and relaxing. 

The AKL/V area is a destination unto itself. There is an abundant number of activities like, tennis, basketball, an great pool area that may have the best kids play area of any Disney resort, a Community Hall with Playstation, Wii, foosball, pool table, crafts, and more, an arcade, etc., etc. It was so nice to sit on the balcony at night or in the early morning hours and enjoy the peacefulness of the area. I didn't want to be in the middle of all the action, I just wanted toget away for a few days and AKV certainly offers that. It was just what I needed and it was fantastic!

We hung out at the firepit one night and a small pack of zebras were roaming just outside the pit area. They were so close I felt like I could reach out and touch them. There is a zebra that goes around kicking other animals. One morning it attacked a giraffe that was trying to have breakfast outside our balcony. It's funny how it backs up close to the giraffe and then tries kicking it with its hind legs. The zebra finally left and 2 other zebras met up with it and starting chasing it and looked like it was biting its but as it tried to run away. It was funny. It looked like its parents showed up and were punishing it for bulllying the other kids in the playground. It was quality entertainment.

We decided to use Disney Transportation for this trip and they did not disappoint. The buses were frequent and on-time. The one time a bus broke down was when we were leaving AK and they had a replacement bus there in literally 3 minutes!

Gotta go! Plenty more to say. I'll be back


----------



## Goofy442

Can't wait to hear all about the rest of your trip. We love AKV, it is so beautiful some might say it is to dark but we think that it represents Africa's culture so well you might think you are really there.


----------



## JasonDVC

I wrote a short dining report on the Restaurant boards. Here it is...

Here is my quick recap of the Dining Establishments we visited with  rating system of 1-5 with 5 being the highest score

Cinderella's Royal Table - Lunch - Cast Members were excellent. Very friendly, right on time with re-fills. Everyone enjoyed their meals. I had the Pulled beef over mashed potaoes. It was very good. I especially enjoyed the appetizer dish with the grapes and bologna (I believe) wrapped around antipasto. It was delicious! I had the rice pudding for dessert and it tasted waaaayy better than it looked. The Princesses were on a schedule and rotation. As long as you took your time dining you were able to see each Princess be introduced and stop by the table. I would give this meal  4 out of 5. It was expensive!

Wolfgang Puck Express - Lunch - Great Value! We had the Margherita Pizza and the Veggie Pizza. The MP was good but the VP was outstanding. I loved that they serve you at a table. We sat outside which was great. Dessert was allright. We had the twist yogurt  4 out of 5

Mara - Dinner - The food was acceptable but not near great. At first I found the menu board confusing as the first board on the left shows you pictures of the food but doesn't tell you what it is. There was also some confusion as to what comes wth your order if you are on the dining plan. I had the Mara salad and thought it was boring and plain. Then I had the Bacon Double Cheeseburger. It was good but huge. I couldn't fininsh it. The Zebra Domes took some getting used to but in the end I would say they are worth it. They are going to have to add another CS in the AKL/V area as this option may not be up to snuff for some  3 out of 5

Tusker House - Breakfast - Excellent! Food was fresh, hot and delicious. Servers were terrific, the atmosphere and attention to detail in the building was amazing. It can get loud when Mickey leads the kids in a parade but it is fun! I liked the Jungle Juice. It does not have an after taste and I found it very refreshing  5 out of 5

Boma - Breakfast - How is this not the best breakfast on property??? The made to order omelets were outstanding. The variety of different African items was good and while I did not like the taste of all of them I did try them and am glad that I did. Servers were perfect as was the ambiance. Everyone should try this breakfast at least once  6 out of 5 because it was that good!

Flame Tree BBQ - Lunch - Awful!! The only decent thing I can say is that the chocolate pudding was tasty. I tried this place based on some reviews on the boards. What a mistake! The ribs were all fatty, not tasty, the beans looked like they had been sitting there waiting for me since arrival day. The CM taking my order spoke in a short manner which came across as rude. I tried sitting by the water and posters were right, birds were everywhere and some knuckle head came right along side my table and was throwing food at a bird that was behind me. I jumped up threw the rest of my so-called food out and left post haste!  1 out of 5 For the pudding

1900 Park Fare - Dinner - The food wasn't bad but it wasn't knock your socks off good. Cinderella's step-sisters and Lady Tremaine were better than advertised. Visiting and dining in the Grand Floridian is a treat in itself. : 4 out of 5 Food was just a notch down

Earl of Sandwich - Lunch - This place was Super Busy!! But the line went by really fast. I thought they really did a great job of moving the people and getting the orders out quickly. I thought we would be there forever based on how many people were in line but it by very quickly. I had the Hawai'ian BBQ sandwich and thought it was delicious. It had chicken, BBQ sauce and pineapple. The Chocolate pudding was OK. One quick reminder, if you order soup, make sure you tell that to the person giving you your food. It happened to me and the person in front of me that they gave us our food and we had to tell her that we had ordered soup.  4 out of 5

Maybe it wasn't so quick but just wanted to jot down some thoughts of our experiences. I'd be happy to answer any questions!


----------



## Cheryl726

Jason, love your thoughts on AKL, it's nice to hear the relaxing side of Disney.  We had a somewhat relaxing trip last year too.

Cheryl


----------



## Goofy442

Thanks for the information on the restaurants. Some of them we were going to try in August, but will be rethinking this.


----------



## RLRDA

Goofy442 said:


> Thanks for the information on the restaurants. Some of them we were going to try in August, but will be rethinking this.



You mentioned you're going in August - us, too! Any other RI DVCers going in August?? This will be our 3rd August trip to WDW (plus another year we did a SW/Universal trip - so 4th overall). Late August seems to be the easiest time of year right now for our family. It is nice to look forward to a vacation right before the kids head back to school .


----------



## peanmunch

RLRDA said:


> You mentioned you're going in August - us, too! Any other RI DVCers going in August?? This will be our 3rd August trip to WDW (plus another year we did a SW/Universal trip - so 4th overall). Late August seems to be the easiest time of year right now for our family. It is nice to look forward to a vacation right before the kids head back to school .




Compared to the westher at home how is it there in august? We have been taking the kids out of school in may since 2005 but after enxt year my oldest will be in middle school and it may be time to rethink our trips

Lori (Home sick and thinking about what i was doing last week at this time...or better yet two weeks ago today when we were in MK for the first day of our trip!)


----------



## RLRDA

peanmunch said:


> Compared to the westher at home how is it there in august? We have been taking the kids out of school in may since 2005 but after enxt year my oldest will be in middle school and it may be time to rethink our trips
> 
> Lori (Home sick and thinking about what i was doing last week at this time...or better yet two weeks ago today when we were in MK for the first day of our trip!)



I think the weather in RI can be pretty unbearable in August at times - hot, humid, etc. The weather in Orlando is that hot, humid, sticky weather but it is more or less guaranteed every day. I'd rather be hot at WDW than hot in RI!  Plus we take pool breaks in the middle of the day and spend a day at one of the water parks. 

It's not for everyone and I've seen the threads were people say they've never travel to WDW in the summer. However....June, July and the beginning of August are much more crowded than the last 2 weeks of August. By then, many of the schools in FL and the South are back in session so the crowds drop down somewhat.

It is so much easier (now that our boys are older) not to worry about pulling them out of school. When they were younger it was great to go in October or May.


----------



## twinklebug

RLRDA said:


> I think the weather in RI can be pretty unbearable in August at times - hot, humid, etc. The weather in Orlando is that hot, humid, sticky weather but it is more or less guaranteed every day. I'd rather be hot at WDW than hot in RI!  Plus we take pool breaks in the middle of the day and spend a day at one of the water parks.
> 
> It's not for everyone and I've seen the threads were people say they've never travel to WDW in the summer. However....June, July and the beginning of August are much more crowded than the last 2 weeks of August. By then, many of the schools in FL and the South are back in session so the crowded drop down somewhat.



I've been to Disney many times in the summer and you're absolutely right - other than the afternoon downpours Florida experiences, there's not much of a difference between August in FL and RI/MA weather (I watch and compare the weather online daily). In fact I like the rain... it sends people running back to their resorts and the air cools down.

I love Disney in August!


----------



## gojoe

We love the last week of August. Due to my wife school schedule we now take the 2nd week in July. No difference, hot, humid and an afternoon rainstorm. Only once we had to leave Blizzard Beach. Other times we where in for lunch when it hit and the parks were empty when we came out. I agree RI on a hot day is Florida on a hot day.


----------



## chepic

We have also gone a few times in the last week in August.  The crowds are less, it rains like the dickens every afternoon, and it is hot.  If you are into that type of weather it is worth it for the low times to wait in line.

Personally I believe that any time is a good Disney time.  

che


----------



## Goofy442

RLRDA said:


> You mentioned you're going in August - us, too! Any other RI DVCers going in August?? This will be our 3rd August trip to WDW (plus another year we did a SW/Universal trip - so 4th overall). Late August seems to be the easiest time of year right now for our family. It is nice to look forward to a vacation right before the kids head back to school .



We have taken three trips in August. It started with us bringing down our son in August for the Disney College program. Not to many people there however at our resort ASM there was so many people .  I couldn't take it and that's when we bought DVC. I didn't know that they run the FD during August and alot of people go for the free dining.


----------



## Goofy442

Bump


----------



## RLRDA

Hey.....I just noticed on my ticker that we are within the 3 month mark until our trip ! Time seems to be flying by (can't decide if that's a good thing or a bad thing )


----------



## Cheryl726

It's 10 days from today for us!  It couldn't have come at a better time--we had to put down our dog yesterday of 15 years, a Cairn Terrier named Ziggy and a huge part of our family.

Cheryl


----------



## Goofy442

Cheryl, sorry to hear about ziggy. How are the boys doing?


----------



## RLRDA

Leaving in a few hours to head to Philly for the weekend! Going to catch the Sox game tomorrow night .


----------



## Goofy442

Have a great time and hopefully they will WIN.


----------



## peanmunch

Cheryl726 said:


> It's 10 days from today for us!  It couldn't have come at a better time--we had to put down our dog yesterday of 15 years, a Cairn Terrier named Ziggy and a huge part of our family.
> 
> Cheryl



I am so sorry about your fur baby! i just saw this...I'm sorry I didn't reply sooner! You must be excited for your trip!!!! I'm TRYING to talk dh into a really short november trip for food and wine (DVC and annual passes are dangerous...lol!) HAVE A MAGICAL TRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lori


----------



## peanmunch

RLRDA said:


> Leaving in a few hours to head to Philly for the weekend! Going to catch the Sox game tomorrow night .




Have a GREAT TIME!!!

Lori


----------



## Cheryl726

Thanks Lori!  The boys and I are really excited, I'm trying to figure out our days.  I think we're definitely doing Hollywood Studios on Saturday, Nathan's excited about Star Wars weekend, then Magic Kingdom and Epcot Sun and Mon, not sure which day is which yet, we'll figure that out when we're there!  I'm a little worried about the heat, but I'm planning on mid-day breaks.  

This trip was a quick, last-minute one, good luck on a November trip!

Cheryl


----------



## Goofy442

Cheryl726 said:


> Thanks Lori!  The boys and I are really excited, I'm trying to figure out our days.  I think we're definitely doing Hollywood Studios on Saturday, Nathan's excited about Star Wars weekend, then Magic Kingdom and Epcot Sun and Mon, not sure which day is which yet, we'll figure that out when we're there!  I'm a little worried about the heat, but I'm planning on mid-day breaks.
> 
> This trip was a quick, last-minute one, good luck on a November trip!
> 
> Cheryl



My DS says it is sooooo hot there now, good luck. Hope you enjoy your trip. Wow you have something planned almost everyday good for you.
There are two familes from Karate who are going must be a popular time to go.


----------



## Cheryl726

Thanks Lisa!  I'll be in touch when we get back.  Who else from karate is going?


----------



## miprender

Hello everyone...can I join the RI party? 
We just bought some DVC points at AKL after staying there in April. We just loved the place.


----------



## Cheryl726

miprender said:


> Hello everyone...can I join the RI party?
> We just bought some DVC points at AKL after staying there in April. We just loved the place.



Welcome!


----------



## peanmunch

miprender said:


> Hello everyone...can I join the RI party?
> We just bought some DVC points at AKL after staying there in April. We just loved the place.



HI...congrats and WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!

Lori


----------



## RLRDA

Goofy442 said:


> Have a great time and hopefully they will WIN.





peanmunch said:


> Have a GREAT TIME!!!
> 
> Lori



We were at Saturday night's game when Matsuzaka almost threw the no-hitter! Had a great weekend .


----------



## Goofy442

miprender said:


> Hello everyone...can I join the RI party?
> We just bought some DVC points at AKL after staying there in April. We just loved the place.



Congratulations  and


----------



## Goofy442

RLRDA said:


> We were at Saturday night's game when Matsuzaka almost threw the no-hitter! Had a great weekend .




Glad to see you enjoyed your weekend!


----------



## Goofy442

Cheryl726 said:


> Thanks Lisa!  I'll be in touch when we get back.  Who else from karate is going?




Joyce & Russ and Bruce sorry can't remember his wife name. They play baseball with Daniel and the same night for Karate.


----------



## chepic

miprender said:


> Hello everyone...can I join the RI party?
> We just bought some DVC points at AKL after staying there in April. We just loved the place.



Welcome Home!!!!!

Cheryl


----------



## RLRDA

miprender said:


> Hello everyone...can I join the RI party?
> We just bought some DVC points at AKL after staying there in April. We just loved the place.



 Enjoy your points....we love AKV, too!


----------



## JasonDVC

Has anyone heard from Coach Rick?


----------



## Cheryl726

JasonDVC said:


> Has anyone heard from Coach Rick?



He checked in about a month or two ago, said he had to change jobs and was trying to set up another RI Dismeet at Lincoln Woods, haven't heard from his since.

Cheryl


----------



## JasonDVC

Cheryl726 said:


> He checked in about a month or two ago, said he had to change jobs and was trying to set up another RI Dismeet at Lincoln Woods, haven't heard from his since.
> 
> Cheryl



I don't want to step on his toes but I can take a drive to Lincoln Woods some time tomorrow to see what sites are available. I found his Meet thread which stated June 27 was the preffered date. 

I don't know if he has done any leg work yet but my guess is not seeing as he has not been around. I just hope everything is OK with him.


----------



## Goofy442

Hopefully you can get something, because it is getting late. Good Luck!


----------



## peanmunch

removed...duplicate post


----------



## peanmunch

another place you may want to consider for a Dis meet (or just a nice family day for yourself) is Spring Lake http://www.burrillville.org/Public_...RI_RecDocs/Other_Facilities/Spring_Lake_Beach  It is very clean..they have a bath house, clean (think always smell like bleach) bathrooms, and an old fashioned penny (and dime and quater)arcade.They have a small lunch counter and ice cream area too. The kids could swim.  They do have a nice prviate area with a building you can rent (my dh's frined lives in Burrivlie and may be able to get the resident rate for us) it comes with a private beach area, a vollley ball net and a small climbing/playground type area.  just a thought..it would be nice there if it's a hot day
 Sorry if i post twice..my last post about this never showed up..but it may...lol
Lori

PS...Coach Rick...please let us know how you are...hope all is well!!!!!!


----------



## RLRDA

JasonDVC said:


> I don't want to step on his toes but I can take a drive to Lincoln Woods some time tomorrow to see what sites are available. I found his Meet thread which stated June 27 was the preffered date.
> 
> I don't know if he has done any leg work yet but my guess is not seeing as he has not been around. I just hope everything is OK with him.



Just wondering....were you able to get any information??


----------



## Goofy442

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## peanmunch

Goofy442 said:


> Hope everyone has a great weekend!



Thanks lisa!! You too! We had a busy one so far...yesterday took the t into boston, museum of science, quincy market, norht end for Mikes Bakery(YUMMY)..and today we went to Mystic for the day...tomorrow REST!

Is your son still in Disney?

Lori


----------



## Goofy442

Thanks, we did have a great weekend. Yes he still is working at Disney.


----------



## miprender

peanmunch said:


> Thanks lisa!! You too! We had a busy one so far...yesterday took the t into boston, museum of science, quincy market, norht end for Mikes Bakery(YUMMY)..and today we went to Mystic for the day...tomorrow REST!
> 
> Is your son still in Disney?
> 
> Lori



Wow you had a busy weekend. We went to MoS last year and the kids loved the Dinosaurs We have a Roger Williams Park Zoo membership so we were able to get in for free last year. I hope they keep that going again for this year.


----------



## peanmunch

miprender said:


> Wow you had a busy weekend. We went to MoS last year and the kids loved the Dinosaurs We have a Roger Williams Park Zoo membership so we were able to get in for free last year. I hope they keep that going again for this year.



YES!! We have a zoo membership and it still is free to get into MoS with it!

Lori


----------



## Goofy442

Cheryl, your back how was your trip! Did your boys want to come back home?


----------



## peanmunch

Goofy442 said:


> Cheryl, your back how was your trip! Did your boys want to come back home?




Been thinking of you Cheryl..DETAILS please...lol!!!

Lori


----------



## Cheryl726

Thanks Lisa and Lori, great to know you were thinking of me!!  It was lots of fun, got to see some of Star Wars Weekend, but Nathan wasn't as into it as I thought he'd be.  The days were warm and one day we did the pool for the first half and MK later.  If you go on my Facebook page I posted some pics!

I am even more excited today--just booked the 5nt Disney Dream for July 2011 to celebrate my 40th bday--not excited about that!!

Still hoping for another RI Dismeet.

Cheryl


----------



## peanmunch

Cheryl726 said:


> Thanks Lisa and Lori, great to know you were thinking of me!!  It was lots of fun, got to see some of Star Wars Weekend, but Nathan wasn't as into it as I thought he'd be.  The days were warm and one day we did the pool for the first half and MK later.  If you go on my Facebook page I posted some pics!
> 
> I am even more excited today--just booked the 5nt Disney Dream for July 2011 to celebrate my 40th bday--not excited about that!!
> 
> Still hoping for another RI Dismeet.
> 
> Cheryl




WOOHOOOO...The cruise sounds GREAT!!!!! I"m getting antsy for another disney cruise...what a great way to celebrate your b'day!!

I'm still hoping for A RI dis meet too..I'm not sure where we stand on that..i posted some info for Spring Lake last week but haven't heard anything?!?
Pm me your face book page

Anyone else here on face book...I'll pm me id if you want to be facebook pals...lol


----------



## Goofy442

Lori,

     How do you like the BWV's? We are on the waitlist and hopefully it will come through. You will have to PM me for Facebook becuase for some reason it won't let me PM you.


Lisa


----------



## Cheryl726

Goofy442 said:


> Lori,
> 
> How do you like the BWV's? We are on the waitlist and hopefully it will come through. You will have to PM me for Facebook becuase for some reason it won't let me PM you.
> 
> 
> Lisa



Lisa when are you planning on going back to WDW?  I haven't seen you in so long, need to get the kids back to karate!!  Also you can go to my friend list and find Lori there to friend her.

Cheryl


----------



## Goofy442

Cheryl726 said:


> Lisa when are you planning on going back to WDW?  I haven't seen you in so long, need to get the kids back to karate!!  Also you can go to my friend list and find Lori there to friend her.
> 
> Cheryl



Okay thanks, How is the new pool at SSR coming along?


----------



## Cheryl726

Goofy442 said:


> Okay thanks, How is the new pool at SSR coming along?



Good question, I was wondering that too, but didn't see any pool construction.  Not sure which section it was supposed to be, thought it was the Paddock.


----------



## JasonDVC

I wanted to check in...Unfortunately this has been an unusaullay busy last several weeks for me between home and work..nothing bad, just busy with inspections and the like. 

Anyway. I have not contacted Lincoln Woods as of yet, but I wrote a note on my forehead to not forget to do that tomorrow. Is June 27 to close? Do you still want that date? Should I try for something in July instead? Let me knwo ASAP. Thanks...and sorry for the delay.


----------



## peanmunch

June is ok..July 11 and 18th works too  just wondering if you saw my last post...se below
hope everything settles down for you!!
Lori
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

another place you may want to consider for a Dis meet (or just a nice family day for yourself) is Spring Lake http://www.burrillville.org/Public_D...ing_Lake_Beach It is very clean..they have a bath house, clean (think always smell like bleach) bathrooms, and an old fashioned penny (and dime and quater)arcade.They have a small lunch counter and ice cream area too. The kids could swim. They do have a nice prviate area with a building you can rent (my dh's frined lives in Burrivlie and may be able to get the resident rate for us) it comes with a private beach area, a vollley ball net and a small climbing/playground type area. just a thought..it would be nice there if it's a hot day
Sorry if i post twice..my last post about this never showed up..but it may...lol
Lori






JasonDVC said:


> I wanted to check in...Unfortunately this has been an unusaullay busy last several weeks for me between home and work..nothing bad, just busy with inspections and the like.
> 
> Anyway. I have not contacted Lincoln Woods as of yet, but I wrote a note on my forehead to not forget to do that tomorrow. Is June 27 to close? Do you still want that date? Should I try for something in July instead? Let me knwo ASAP. Thanks...and sorry for the delay.


----------



## Goofy442

June 27th is fine with me.


----------



## Coach Rick

JasonDVC said:


> I wanted to check in...Unfortunately this has been an unusaullay busy last several weeks for me between home and work..nothing bad, just busy with inspections and the like.
> 
> Anyway. I have not contacted Lincoln Woods as of yet, but I wrote a note on my forehead to not forget to do that tomorrow. Is June 27 to close? Do you still want that date? Should I try for something in July instead? Let me knwo ASAP. Thanks...and sorry for the delay.



I tried calling them, but got put on hold, and then got side tracked. I have been extra busy the past couple weeks too. Now the 27th would be fine. I will still bring my grill and little rhody hot dogs. Let's get a count again for who is coming and who it bringing what to make sure we are covered...Jason, you want to check Lincoln Woods, or that Burrilville place is fine too...


----------



## JasonDVC

Just got off the phone with Lincoln Woods. They asked that I go in to reserve the space. I'll be there this afternoon. I'll get back to you with what I got. 

Click HERE for a map of the park

Good to hear from you again Coach Rick...you now have the floor


----------



## JasonDVC

OK...It's on!

June 27 at Lincoln Woods State Park in Lincoln. The table locations are table 8a 8b & 8c. You can see them on the map in the previous post if you follow the link. These tables are located by an open area with plenty of shade, public restrooms and a little league baseball field. The baseball field is not being used that day so feel free to bring your bat and glove if you're so inclined.


----------



## Coach Rick

JasonDVC said:


> OK...It's on!
> 
> June 27 at Lincoln Woods State Park in Lincoln. The table locations are table 8a 8b & 8c. You can see them on the map in the previous post if you follow the link. These tables are located by an open area with plenty of shade, public restrooms and a little league baseball field. The baseball field is not being used that day so feel free to bring your bat and glove if you're so inclined.



Cool, now for food, 

Who is bringing what? I will bring dogs, my grill and the gas to cook with. 

Thanks Jason for getting over there.

Also, what time will we start this shin-dig


----------



## allaboutdisney1967

Hello fellow RIers / DVCers ! 

Just found this site and it has taken me a few days to have the time to read all 43 pages, as to not be lost nor repetative.

My family is me, DH and DD (12).  DH and I are born and raised RIers.  I was born, raised, and schooled in Pawtucket. DH born, raised, schooled Cranston.  We reside in Cranston.   We have been DVC members since 2007.
Our "home" is SSR and BLT.

I noticed that there was a RI DVC meet in 2009 at North End Cafe and one is planned for end of June at Lincoln Woods.   

Noticed lots of DISers have sons. Are there any with tween daughters.  Would like to go to meet if there are any girls for my daughter to meet and associate with. Not that tween boys are bad; just a mix would be nice.

Notice that several of the RI DVC DISers live my vicinity (Friendly Community and Knightsville). 

JASON DVC -  We are going on the Dream April 17, 2011 School Vacation Cruise together.

Noticed in same "boat" several other parents who have children progressing from elementary school to first year middle school on August 31, 2010.  We have always taken our daughter out of school for a few days in mid/end of September to go to WDW at "quiter" time.  2010/2011 school year will be the first year we do not go in fall. That is why we'll be doing the Dream cruise in April 2011 and two days after cruise at BLT.

DH and I were told by DVC that RI has the highest concentration of DVC members!!


----------



## Coach Rick

Welcome Allaboutdisney...

Bad news guys. One thing that had slipped my mind. I am leaving next Wednesday, June 30 for Bay Lake...New job means I am short one days vacation, so I will need to work Sunday to make up for it (yes the census is a 7 day operation), so my hot dogs and I can't go. Hate to bail last minute, but lately that is the story of my life.


----------



## Cheryl726

Coach Rick said:


> Welcome Allaboutdisney...
> 
> Bad news guys. One thing that had slipped my mind. I am leaving next Wednesday, June 30 for Bay Lake...New job means I am short one days vacation, so I will need to work Sunday to make up for it (yes the census is a 7 day operation), so my hot dogs and I can't go. Hate to bail last minute, but lately that is the story of my life.



It won't be the same without you!  Hope you have a great time at Bay Lake, I remember when you said you were going for the 4th, that came quick!

Who is going Sunday?  Haven't heard many responses.

Cheryl


----------



## JasonDVC

Cheryl726 said:


> It won't be the same without you!  Hope you have a great time at Bay Lake, I remember when you said you were going for the 4th, that came quick!
> 
> Who is going Sunday?  Haven't heard many responses.
> 
> Cheryl



I'll be there at about 10:30am. I'll bring hot dogs and buns. I'm looking forward to a nice afternoon! Hope fully the weather will cooperate


----------



## Goofy442

I will bring hamburgers, cheese and condiments. I do have a small gas grill that I can bring. Do they have grills there that we can cook on?


----------



## JasonDVC

Goofy442 said:


> I will bring hamburgers, cheese and condiments. I do have a small gas grill that I can bring. Do they have grills there that we can cook on?



I believe so but you can bring yours just in case. 

Here is a running list of items with some suggested. A  means someone has agreed to bring that item

Hot dogs and buns 
Hamburgers and buns 
Cheese 
Condiments 
Drinks (soda/water/juice)
Potato Chips
Cake or similar dessert
Cups
Utensils
Napkins
Anything else??


----------



## Cheryl726

I'll at least bring all the paper goods and utensils, then see what's left to bring on Sat.  Looking forward!!

Cheryl


----------



## JasonDVC

Cheryl726 said:


> I'll at least bring all the paper goods and utensils, then see what's left to bring on Sat.  Looking forward!!
> 
> Cheryl



Here is a running list of items with some suggested. A  means someone has agreed to bring that item

Hot dogs and buns 
Hamburgers and buns 
Cheese 
Condiments 
Drinks (soda/water/juice)
Potato Chips
Cake or similar dessert
Cups 
Utensils 
Napkins 
Anything else??


----------



## LittleSeacow

My Husband (MrIncredidad) and I are long time lurkers to this thread.  We would love to attend this DisMeet! - it will be our first!  

We can bring chips and watermelon.

Just to review for everyone:

Sunday, June 27th
Lincoln Woods
Sites 8a,b,c
10:30am

Hope to see you all there Sunday.

About how many people will be there so we all know how much food to bring??


----------



## MrIncrediDad

Well now that my wife outed me I guess I can't lurk any longer.  If there's room for some more at the party we'd like to join!

We're from Pawtucket, but always wishing we were in WDW.


----------



## JasonDVC

LittleSeacow said:


> We can bring chips and watermelon.
> 
> About how many people will be there so we all know how much food to bring??



Here is a running list of items with some suggested. A  means someone has agreed to bring that item

Hot dogs and buns 
Hamburgers and buns 
Cheese 
Condiments 
Drinks (soda/water/juice)
Potato Chips 
Cake or similar dessert
Cups 
Utensils 
Napkins 
Watermelon 
Anything else??

I counted at least 7 people so far. My guess is we'll be around 12-15


----------



## Goofy442

I thought I wrote buns on my last post, but looking back I did not, so I will bring them as well. I will bring a garden salad as well.


Do we need to bring fold up chairs?


----------



## Cheryl726

Welcome Little Seacow and Mr. IncrediDad!
Good idea Lisa, I'll try to remember to bring the few chairs we have.  I think there are picnic tables there too, but the chairs would help.

Cheryl


----------



## vette79

Hello all Rhode Island DVC owners.  Just found this thread, myself, DW and 2 DD live in Johnston, RI and have been DVC members since 2004, WL is are homw with a add on at the BCV.  Would love to attend the party at Lincon Woods but we are having are dd graduation party on the 27th.  i am in for the next get together.     Next trip 7/27/10  3 days ss 7 at the akl:


----------



## Cheryl726

Jason, we were planning on heading to Lincoln Woods around noon Sun, is that time ok?

Cheryl


----------



## miprender

Sending good vibes that you all have great weather tomorrow.

Sounds like you "guyz" will have a great time tomorrow, talking Disney and eating....it doesn't get better than that


----------



## Cheryl726

miprender said:


> Sending good vibes that you all have great weather tomorrow.
> 
> Sounds like you "guyz" will have a great time tomorrow, talking Disney and eating....it doesn't get better than that



Thanks!  You're not able to make it?


----------



## peanmunch

looks like we may be able to make it after all.  We will be there around noon! I'll grab some juice pouches and water!

Lori


----------



## miprender

Cheryl726 said:


> Thanks!  You're not able to make it?



I would have loved to make it, but we had plans already.


I hope everyone had a great time. At least the weather was great today. Felt a little like Disney in the summer.


----------



## Cheryl726

Another great Dis meet today!  It was nice to see everyone, even met some new friends.

Cheryl


----------



## chepic

Glad you all had a great time....we had plans already...  so we couldn't go.

cheryl


----------



## peanmunch

Cheryl726 said:


> Another great Dis meet today!  It was nice to see everyone, even met some new friends.
> 
> Cheryl



Cheryl...it was GREAT to see you guys again!!! I can't beleive it had been a year already! My boys had so much fun today!

Lori


----------



## peanmunch

Today was such a fun RI dis meet!!!!! it was great seeing old friends and meeting new friends! Hope more of you can make it to our next meet!!!!!!  RI is so small it's so nice to meet people with such a fun common thread...you know none of us will say to each other "you're going to Disney AGAIN" lol

Thanks everyone...great day!!!!!
Thanks Jason for taking the lead AGAIN!

Lori


----------



## LittleSeacow

We had a great time meeting everyone and even getting in a little playdate for our little one!


----------



## JasonDVC

We had a really nice time yesterday. It was just the type of relaxing afternoon I was hoping for. It was nice to see everyone who attended.

I hope you all liked the outdoor setting as opposed to the restaurant. I thought it provided us a little more freedom to stay and chat without any pressure. I also like the picnic area. I thought it was private and was nice that it was within walking distance to the ball field so the kids had some activities to entertain themselves


----------



## peanmunch

LittleSeacow said:


> We had a great time meeting everyone and even getting in a little playdate for our little one!



It was GREAT meeting the three of you also! So glad you decided to come out of lurking...lol.  Have a MAGICAL trip!

Lori (mom of Benjamin and Daniel and wife of the fire bug...lol)


----------



## Cheryl726

JasonDVC said:


> We had a really nice time yesterday. It was just the type of relaxing afternoon I was hoping for. It was nice to see everyone who attended.
> 
> I hope you all liked the outdoor setting as opposed to the restaurant. I thought it provided us a little more freedom to stay and chat without any pressure. I also like the picnic area. I thought it was private and was nice that it was within walking distance to the ball field so the kids had some activities to entertain themselves



I think it was a good choice, and more relaxed than the restaurant setting.  Great job again Jason, thanks for organizing it!

Cheryl


----------



## MrIncrediDad

We had a great time on Sunday and look forward to the next meet! 

We loved the outdoor setting, it was relaxing and allowed for a little something different for everyone. 

It was great talking about Disney and DVC without having to answer the same questions we always get... Disney again?... It's going to be so hot in Florida in July... Why do you keep going back?.. 

Thanks to everyone for making it a great day!


----------



## allaboutdisney1967

My daughter and I went to Ice Cream Machine last week.  I had on my DVC Member hat and a couple noticed.  They chatted for a few minutes and I did not get to find out if they were DISers.

Are you out there?  

Just wondering.   It was a pleasant suprise to meet a fellow DVCer.


----------



## catrax

figures that I would just see this reply now - the day after the meet!  Totally bummed - maybe next time!


----------



## peanmunch

catrax said:


> figures that I would just see this reply now - the day after the meet!  Totally bummed - maybe next time!



Awww...sorry...it would have been great to meet a new RIDD friend (RI Dis DVC...lol)

Lori


----------



## peanmunch

allaboutdisney1967 said:


> My daughter and I went to Ice Cream Machine last week.  I had on my DVC Member hat and a couple noticed.  They chatted for a few minutes and I did not get to find out if they were DISers.
> 
> Are you out there?
> 
> Just wondering.   It was a pleasant suprise to meet a fellow DVCer.



Fun to meet dvc people...we have a few at my kids school and it's nice to be able to talk dvc without getting strange looks!  Come to the next meet and you can meet more of us!!!

Lori


----------



## Goofy442

peanmunch said:


> Today was such a fun RI dis meet!!!!! it was great seeing old friends and meeting new friends! Hope more of you can make it to our next meet!!!!!!  RI is so small it's so nice to meet people with such a fun common thread...you know none of us will say to each other "you're going to Disney AGAIN" lol
> 
> Thanks everyone...great day!!!!!
> Thanks Jason for taking the lead AGAIN!
> 
> Lori



That's funny because we get that all the time, Disney again.


----------



## Goofy442

It was good to see everyone again, and great to meet new people as well.  Thank you to everyone who brought food and  good conversations.  Thank you to my DH for cooking on the grill


----------



## Cheryl726

Goofy442 said:


> It was good to see everyone again, and great to meet new people as well.  Thank you to everyone who brought food and  good conversations.  Thank you to my DH for cooking on the grill



Yes, thanks Jeff for manning the grill, great job!  I nominate you for next year!!

I got a DCL packet in the mail today for tips for our cruise, and as I'm reading it I think "I have to wait a whole year!"

Cheryl


----------



## Coach Rick

Well, I am glad you all had a great time while I worked my butt off on your tax dollar.  Sure would have MUCH rather been with you all and feel very badly I had to bail. 

I am writing from this beautiful room at BLT, 7th floor 1 br. It is truly all it's cracked up to be!!!!

Here is just a glimpse from my balcony tonight:


----------



## Goofy442

Sorry you had to work! What a great view from your room. My DS said it is really hot down there, is it that bad or is my DS over exaggerating  Hope you enjoy your time at WDW.


----------



## Goofy442

Cheryl726 said:


> Yes, thanks Jeff for manning the grill, great job!  I nominate you for next year!!
> 
> I got a DCL packet in the mail today for tips for our cruise, and as I'm reading it I think "I have to wait a whole year!"
> 
> Cheryl



I thought your DH was going to do it next year.
You have all year to look at that packet, way too long for me.


----------



## Coach Rick

Goofy442 said:


> Sorry you had to work! What a great view from your room. My DS said it is really hot down there, is it that bad or is my DS over exaggerating  Hope you enjoy your time at WDW.


Hmmm, Hot? High is supposed to be 85 today, but it is cloudy...


----------



## Cheryl726

Amazing view Coach Rick!  We missed you this year but there's always next year right?!  Hope you enjoy your time at WDW!

Cheryl


----------



## Monte Cristo

Glad y'all had a good time...maybe someday we'll make it.

Great view for the fireworks....hoping for that in January!


----------



## rcgal2

Question for anyone who has driven down to Disney...Where is a good place to stay overnight?  I'm trying to make it to South Carolina & stay overnight there.  Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## chepic

rcgal2 said:


> Question for anyone who has driven down to Disney...Where is a good place to stay overnight?  I'm trying to make it to South Carolina & stay overnight there.  Any help would be greatly appreciated



We leave on Sat. at 3:00 am.  We always get to the middle of SC by 6:00 and just pull off when we are ready.  There are a ton of hotels all the way through the middle of the state and with lots of signs to let you know the prices.  We have never not found a place to stay.  Since it is only an overnighter, we just camp out in the cheapest place.  We did make it down to GA this year and pulled off around 8 or 9pm and stayed in a Marriott for $75 for the night including breakfast.

Cheryl


----------



## rcgal2

Thanks!  I wanted to leave sat too my my crazy brother in law has us leaving friday night @10pm (after I'm stuck working a full day) & only has us making it to N.Carolina  I think this will be the first & last driving trip!!


----------



## miprender

Every year I think maybe we can drive down for the experience, but then we drive 4hrs to Maine with the little ones going "Are we there yet" and DH & I are like NO WAY!!!

I'll work extra just to pay  for the airfare.

But someday....maybe we will.


----------



## chepic

Lots of people say we are crazy....but our kids are good travelers even last year at 8 and 4.  We make certain that we have things for them to do, we stop every 2.5 hours for a 15 minutes break.  It saves us so much money from the air fare to the groceries that we bring from home versus paying the price near the resort.  And it is nice to drive through the other states.  Last year I took a picture of each of the signs as we crossed the border...we are going to collect them until we have all 50 states.

rcgal2:  that is crazy about leaving Friday night....does he want to get to Disney on Sat?  Speaking from experience...we have done the drive 6 times with kids (ours and nieces and nephews previously) THEY DON'T SLEEP!!  They are so excited that the stay awake a good portion of the night and then therefore are miserable the next day or 2.  We find it much better to leave in the morning after they have slept at least 6 hours and then stop at or around dinner time to sleep.  When we arrive in Disney, everyone is happy!!

Cheryl


----------



## miprender

chepic said:


> Lots of people say we are crazy....but our kids are good travelers even last year at 8 and 4.  We make certain that we have things for them to do, we stop every 2.5 hours for a 15 minutes break.  It saves us so much money from the air fare to the groceries that we bring from home versus paying the price near the resort.  And it is nice to drive through the other states.  Last year I took a picture of each of the signs as we crossed the border...we are going to collect them until we have all 50 states.
> 
> Cheryl



That's great that you can do that. I remember driving everywhere when we were kids and the car ride was so much fun. I just wish my own kids were like that, but mine are 2,4, & 6 so I am hoping they outgrow it as I am  not a big fan of flying. 

How long does it usually take you? They have a great thread on the Transportation board for the over 2000 miles but it seems most are from PA area.


----------



## rcgal2

rcgal2:  that is crazy about leaving Friday night....does he want to get to Disney on Sat?  Speaking from experience...we have done the drive 6 times with kids (ours and nieces and nephews previously) THEY DON'T SLEEP!!  They are so excited that the stay awake a good portion of the night and then therefore are miserable the next day or 2.  We find it much better to leave in the morning after they have slept at least 6 hours and then stop at or around dinner time to sleep.  When we arrive in Disney, everyone is happy!!

Cheryl[/QUOTE]

Our revervations for Disney aren't even until Sunday so I don't know what he's thinking.  I'm going to chalk it up to him being nervous about the drive.  Wish me luck


----------



## chepic

[/QUOTE]

Our revervations for Disney aren't even until Sunday so I don't know what he's thinking.  I'm going to chalk it up to him being nervous about the drive.  Wish me luck[/QUOTE]

You sooooo need to talk him out of it.  Tell him you have chatted with RI'ers that have done in before.  I will give you my phone number and we can chat!!!  

Total in car driving time is under 22 hours total.  Why span it over 3 days??    If you leave at 3:00am, there is hardly any traffic, especially through the tri state area and you get through NJ before it gets crazy.  You only hit some traffic through the DC area, but because it is a weekend, it still isn't that bad.  The only issue is when you hit the southern states, the drive is dull.....flat ground with nothing to really look at, but that is when you break out the DVD's, Ipods, computer games and such.

che


----------



## chepic

miprender said:


> That's great that you can do that. I remember driving everywhere when we were kids and the car ride was so much fun. I just wish my own kids were like that, but mine are 2,4, & 6 so I am hoping they outgrow it as I am  not a big fan of flying.
> 
> How long does it usually take you? They have a great thread on the Transportation board for the over 2000 miles but it seems most are from PA area.



It usually takes us about 22 hours total drive/on the road time. (not counting stopping for the night)  I usually stick my head in a book and ignore any arguing going on in the back.... 

che


----------



## Goofy442

Sorry for the delay!!


----------



## Goofy442

Okay let's try this again.


----------



## Goofy442

Not sure why photobucket won't let me resize the picture, if anyone knows of a way to do it please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## peanmunch

it's kind of tiny but thanks!...lol..try this site...really simple!
http://www.glowfoto.com/

Lori


----------



## Goofy442

Thanks Lori, I will give it a try.


----------



## Goofy442

<a href=http://www.glowfoto.com/viewimage.php?img=12-152829L&y=2010&m=07&t=jpg&rand=2077&srv=img4><img src="http://img4.glowfoto.com/images/2010/07/12-1528292077M.jpg" alt="free image hosting" border=0 /></a>


----------



## Goofy442

okay, that didn't work back to the drawing board.


----------



## Goofy442




----------



## Goofy442

Thanks, Lori


----------



## Cheryl726

Yeah, thanks Lisa, what a great pic!  Didn't realize Daisy was in there too, love it!!

Cheryl


----------



## Cheryl726

One year from today we'll be on the Dream, it's going to be a looooong year!!!


----------



## Goofy442

Oh it will go by faster then you think.


----------



## Coach Rick

Well Bay Lake was awesome and in the family history books, now is time to plan for the next one. We are doing the Dream next summer too...I HOPE...Yeah, I add that since as of this coming Friday, I am officially unemployed. Census is over and school can't afford to hire me, so yep, it's the unemployment shuffle. I presently have the Dream booked for the end of June, but am planning on changing it to the end of August (way cheaper). My plan is to rent some points to pay for the cruise...good lord knows I have enough...LOL...

Lucky for me I still have my part time library job, and will just put more time and effort into my travel business, and embroidery business. So things will be fine, just strange to not have a weekly pay check for the first time in 20 years! Well on the bright side, I will have more time to post here...


----------



## Cheryl726

Good luck Rick, hope it all works out for you.  I have 84 points that need to be used by Nov 30, I'm getting worried that I'll lose them.  I know I can post them on here, but haven't done that yet.


----------



## JasonDVC

Hello everyone! We just got back from the Azores. Everything was great!

Now we look forward to our cruise on the Dream in April!


----------



## Cheryl726

Glad to hear your trip was good Jason!


----------



## Goofy442

Good to hear everyone's vacation was relaxing. Sometimes thou I need a vacation from my vacation.

Cheryl, playing phone tag with friend, but will find out.
Call or text me so we can get together.


----------



## RLRDA

Anybody from Little Rhody heading to WDW soon?? 

I just booked a THV last week for next August  -- has anyone stayed in one? If so, what did you like and/or hate about it?


----------



## Coach Rick

RLRDA said:


> Anybody from Little Rhody heading to WDW soon??
> 
> I just booked a THV last week for next August  -- has anyone stayed in one? If so, what did you like and/or hate about it?



We will be at BLT next August prior to our 4 nighter on the Dream. 

We stayed at THV last year before our 2009 Wonder cruise. WE absolutely loved it. Not as much as BLT though, but I must admit I was having a tough time deciding between the two for the this trip. It's very relaxing, although a bit removed from all the "action" (which isn't a bad thing IMO). Are you going to have a car with you?


----------



## RLRDA

Coach Rick said:


> We will be at BLT next August prior to our 4 nighter on the Dream.
> 
> We stayed at THV last year before our 2009 Wonder cruise. WE absolutely loved it. Not as much as BLT though, but I must admit I was having a tough time deciding between the two for the this trip. It's very relaxing, although a bit removed from all the "action" (which isn't a bad thing IMO). Are you going to have a car with you?



No, we won't have a car.....that's what has me a bit nervous. I was going to request that we be in the area closer to the walking path to the Grandstand. That way we could walk to that bus stop if we wanted. Did you have a car? I'm wondering if it would be worth it to rent one? If we did then maybe we'd take a trip to Sea World or something.

We love  BLT, too!! Stayed there last August shortly after it opened. We'll get back there soon, I hope.


----------



## Coach Rick

It's not a huge issue. Bus service seemed to be very frequent, and IMO, makes NO difference location in the resort. In fact if you are thinking walking to the grandstand, even next to the path is a HIKE over there. 

We had a car, but I had one at BLT in July, even though by far it is the most transportation accessible resort on property. I just like to have a car no matter what. THV is more isolated, but the bus service is no less frequent than SSR. As I said, we saw plenty of buses. 



RLRDA said:


> No, we won't have a car.....that's what has me a bit nervous. I was going to request that we be in the area closer to the walking path to the Grandstand. That way we could walk to that bus stop if we wanted. Did you have a car? I'm wondering if it would be worth it to rent one? If we did then maybe we'd take a trip to Sea World or something.
> 
> We love  BLT, too!! Stayed there last August shortly after it opened. We'll get back there soon, I hope.


----------



## RLRDA

Coach Rick said:


> It's not a huge issue. Bus service seemed to be very frequent, and IMO, makes NO difference location in the resort. In fact if you are thinking walking to the grandstand, even next to the path is a HIKE over there.
> 
> We had a car, but I had one at BLT in July, even though by far it is the most transportation accessible resort on property. I just like to have a car no matter what. THV is more isolated, but the bus service is no less frequent than SSR. As I said, we saw plenty of buses.



I will stop worrying about transportation then. I can always add a rental when we get closer to the trip.

We won't know if we like it until we try so what better time?? We should have my DAunt and maybe my DMom joining us  so we need a 2BR anyway and I thought that it would be a cool experience for everyone.


----------



## allaboutdisney1967

RLRDA said:


> Anybody from Little Rhody heading to WDW soon??
> 
> I just booked a THV last week for next August  -- has anyone stayed in one? If so, what did you like and/or hate about it?




Hi,

We are going to WDW in April 2011 after our Dream Cruise for a two day stay at BLT Studio.

Normally we rent a vehicle no matter where we stay at WDW but seeing we will be on the monorail line and next door to MK and only for 2 days we won't rent this trip.  But we normally like the flexibility of renting car. I use discounts and also continually check for price decreases once I book. I usually get a good deal.

Donna


----------



## Coach Rick

allaboutdisney1967 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are going to WDW in April 2011 after our Dream Cruise for a two day stay at BLT Studio.
> 
> Normally we rent a vehicle no matter where we stay at WDW but seeing we will be on the monorail line and next door to MK and only for 2 days we won't rent this trip.  But we normally like the flexibility of renting car. I use discounts and also continually check for price decreases once I book. I usually get a good deal.
> 
> Donna



Yep, same here...just gotta have the option of running to walmart etc...

When we were there in July, over the 4th of July week. I got Chrysler something for $196.17 for 7 days. I felt like I robbed them.


----------



## JasonDVC

allaboutdisney1967 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are going to WDW in April 2011 after our Dream Cruise for a two day stay at BLT Studio.
> 
> Normally we rent a vehicle no matter where we stay at WDW but seeing we will be on the monorail line and next door to MK and only for 2 days we won't rent this trip.  But we normally like the flexibility of renting car. I use discounts and also continually check for price decreases once I book. I usually get a good deal.
> 
> Donna



LOL ...we're doing the same trip, only in reverse. We're staying at BLT _prior_ to our Dream Cruise April 17.

Have Fun!


----------



## Coach Rick

JasonDVC said:


> LOL ...we're doing the same trip, only in reverse. We're staying at BLT _prior_ to our Dream Cruise April 17.
> 
> Have Fun!



Yep, us too, but for August 21 Dream... Staying at BLT in a 2br, MK view... From Aug 16th...


----------



## allaboutdisney1967

JasonDVC said:


> LOL ...we're doing the same trip, only in reverse. We're staying at BLT _prior_ to our Dream Cruise April 17.
> 
> Have Fun!



Maybe we'll see you at the DVC meet greet on board.  Hope wife's pregnancy is going well.  You are a brave soul going on the cruise with two little ones.  My daughter will be 13 and I don't think I could do WDW or cruise with little ones.  The youngest was when she was enterring 2nd grade.

Donna


----------



## chepic

allaboutdisney1967 said:


> Maybe we'll see you at the DVC meet greet on board.  Hope wife's pregnancy is going well.  You are a brave soul going on the cruise with two little ones.  My daughter will be 13 and I don't think I could do WDW or cruise with little ones.  The youngest was when she was enterring 2nd grade.
> 
> Donna



Donna;  we went with little ones (Max was 3 on his 1st) and it went fine.  They loved the kid's clubs and really, they love just hanging out in the pool too.  

che


----------



## JasonDVC

allaboutdisney1967 said:


> Maybe we'll see you at the DVC meet greet on board.  Hope wife's pregnancy is going well.  You are a brave soul going on the cruise with two little ones.  My daughter will be 13 and I don't think I could do WDW or cruise with little ones.  The youngest was when she was enterring 2nd grade.
> 
> Donna



Well...It's interesting you should say that...

After our 2 traveling experiences this year we decided that for this trip it will be best to leave the kids at home and not travel with them for at least 2 years. 

It bothers me every time I think about going on a Disney vacation without at least having what willthen be our 2 year old withus, but the reality is that these last 2 trips were not easy, theyhad their moments but were few and far in between. 

We also look at this as our 5 year anniversary trip for ourselves (even though the rest of my family will be there, but you know what I mean). We'll go this year alone and when the kids are 2 1/2 - 4 years old will go start taking them again. 

I hope we are making the right decision. I think we are and so far everyone who we have talked to about it agrees with us. I'm still going to wait until the last day to decide on taking our daughter but as of right now she won't be going (geez, it hurts me even to write something like that).


----------



## allaboutdisney1967

JasonDVC said:


> Well...It's interesting you should say that...
> 
> After our 2 traveling experiences this year we decided that for this trip it will be best to leave the kids at home and not travel with them for at least 2 years.
> 
> It bothers me every time I think about going on a Disney vacation without at least having what willthen be our 2 year old withus, but the reality is that these last 2 trips were not easy, theyhad their moments but were few and far in between.
> 
> We also look at this as our 5 year anniversary trip for ourselves (even though the rest of my family will be there, but you know what I mean). We'll go this year alone and when the kids are 2 1/2 - 4 years old will go start taking them again.
> 
> I hope we are making the right decision. I think we are and so far everyone who we have talked to about it agrees with us. I'm still going to wait until the last day to decide on taking our daughter but as of right now she won't be going (geez, it hurts me even to write something like that).




Totally understand.  My daughter is are one and only.  Everywhere I go, she pretty much is.  This April DH and I went to SSR for 6 days/ 5 nights without her.  First trip alone in 12 years.  I was sad, but it became a different trip.  We really needed an "us" vacation. Husband works 6 days a week on a rotating schedule, not alot of room for us time.  We missed her.  Due to cell phone and texting we were in constant contact.

I made the previous comment out of my own experience.  My daughter was 6 and we had meltdowns due to heat, lines, long days.  She was 11 on cruise and we still have our moments; all be them different, but still.  That's why I personally could not have forseen going with her younger.  They can't understand lines, heat, and LOVE BUGS.  

Donna


----------



## miprender

allaboutdisney1967 said:


> I made the previous comment out of my own experience.  My daughter was 6 and we had meltdowns due to heat, lines, long days.  She was 11 on cruise and we still have our moments; all be them different, but still.  That's why I personally could not have forseen going with her younger.  They can't understand lines, heat, and LOVE BUGS.
> 
> Donna



I actually found it easier when they were babies. They just sat in the stroller taking everything in.

This year DS4 cried about everything on the whole trip. The only time he was happy was when we were meeting the characters. I think the older they get they seem to think they can voice their opinion


----------



## Cheryl726

Good luck Jason!  DH and I went on our first DCL cruise for our 10th anniversary in 2005 and I felt so guilty, but the next year we went with the boys and I saw quite a few people without kids and I was envious!!  It won't be easy, but you'll be glad you did it!

Cheryl


----------



## allaboutdisney1967

Hey JasonDVC,

Any luck with your SW ticket purchases for April Dream Cruise that we are both going on?  

We are leaving on Saturday 16th returning Saturday 23rd.  Prices were scary and gone in seconds.

Donna


----------



## JasonDVC

allaboutdisney1967 said:


> Hey JasonDVC,
> 
> Any luck with your SW ticket purchases for April Dream Cruise that we are both going on?
> 
> We are leaving on Saturday 16th returning Saturday 23rd.  Prices were scary and gone in seconds.
> 
> Donna



You're right, prices were scary. I paid the most I ever have to go to Orlando but I am happy with the times. We ended up paying $475pp RT . Oh well, we are excited about the trip and considering our flights were sold out and up $91 in just over an hour, I'm just glad we have them.

I was up at 5am and the fares went up shortly after 6:30am. I was able to get a 7:50am flight out of Providence on the 16th and we will be coming home right after the cruise on the 21st at 4pm.


----------



## allaboutdisney1967

Jason,

I was up pretty much all night.  I had two computers on. Clicking back and forth til they opened. The on line did not open until about 6:15AM and 1/3 of the flights were already gone and what was left was kind of high. I paid between $450 - $460 RT per person (3 of us). That is the most I think I have ever paid to fly SW even to Vegas. All things considered, I've only flown once before this close to a holiday/big vacation week.  Ditto on the I'm glad we got them when we did.  

I ended up calling in and questioning why I was online the minute the site kicked them in and they were gone.  I wonder if the inhouse opened them a little before the website techs got the site completed? 

The customer service agent held my tickets til Wednesday night for me.  As we were process them, I watched the ticket prices go up exponentially and also disappear.

Looked today and all the Wanna Get Away flights for my 23rd return date are all gone and the two or three flight choices in Wanna Get Away for the 16th have almost tripled.

Donna


----------



## Cheryl726

Hope all our RI Dis friends are having a good fall!


----------



## Coach Rick

Cheryl726 said:


> Hope all our RI Dis friends are having a good fall!



Eh, I personally try to keep upright as falling is detrimental to my well-being.


----------



## JasonDVC

Cheryl726 said:


> Hope all our RI Dis friends are having a good fall!



I love this time of year. The weather is just right. 

I've been hanging around the Cruise Forums as our next trip is a cuise on the Dream and I noticed that there are quite a few Southern New Englanders on the same cruise as us. Should be a good time.


----------



## gojoe

I miss summer already. Who wants to rake leave? If you do I give you my address. We put the heat on the other morning when we woke. Who need that. If you get caught in a rain storm in the summer it feel good. If you get caught in a rain storm now it pneumonia for sure. Sorry to rain on your parade! It was a nice day!


----------



## Monte Cristo

gojoe said:


> I miss summer already. Who wants to rake leave? If you do I give you my address. We put the heat on the other morning when we woke. Who need that. If you get caught in a rain storm in the summer it feel good. If you get caught in a rain storm now it pneumonia for sure. Sorry to rain on your parade! It was a nice day!



I don't turn our heat on until Nov 1....so far so good.


----------



## RLRDA

Happy Thanksgiving to all the RI DVC DISers! Have a great holiday weekend  !


----------



## peanmunch

rlrda said:


> happy thanksgiving to all the ri dvc disers! Have a great holiday weekend  !



Happy Thanksgiving to all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allaboutdisney1967

I was at Dave's Market in Warwick last week and the a red vehicle parked next to us had a DVC member logo in the rear window.  Don't remember make/model or license plate of car.  But "Hello, fellow DVCer". 

I think we need something that only DVCers could notice  , just so that we could go up to fellow DVCers and say "Hi , don't you love WDW! Nice to meet a fellow RI DVCer."


----------



## peanmunch

Getting antsy for a dis meet...maybe a new year get together..wrights farm????

Lori


----------



## Cheryl726

peanmunch said:


> Getting antsy for a dis meet...maybe a new year get together..wrights farm????
> 
> Lori



That's a good idea Lori!


----------



## chainkid

Sounds like a fun time and I live only a couple miles away. Love to meet fellow RI DVC'ers.   We own at BWV and AKL.


----------



## peanmunch

maybe mid to late January...give us something to look forward to in the winter??? Shouldn't take any planning...just a list of people wanting to go a date and a phone call for Ressies??!! A saturday early evening or sunday mid to late afternoon??

Lori


----------



## Cheryl726

Sounds good to me Lori!


----------



## chepic

Looking at the snow and dreaming of our DVC vacation in May...also looking on ebay for things to buy for scrabooking all the Disney pictures I have backlogged!

Happy snow day all my fellow RI'ers

cheryl


----------



## Coach Rick

chepic said:


> Looking at the snow and dreaming of our DVC vacation in May...also looking on ebay for things to buy for scrabooking all the Disney pictures I have backlogged!
> 
> Happy snow day all my fellow RI'ers
> 
> cheryl



I am with ya...Only I have only 2 weeks 2 days to way. 

I got accepted to the first 4 night cruise of the Dream. They are having a travel agents seminar at sea on that cruise, I applied, I got accepted. I will be sure to fill you all in on my "educational experience".


----------



## RLRDA

chepic said:


> Looking at the snow and dreaming of our DVC vacation in May...also looking on ebay for things to buy for scrabooking all the Disney pictures I have backlogged!
> 
> Happy snow day all my fellow RI'ers
> 
> cheryl



Not going until August . WDW in August is the polar (no pun intended ) opposite of today in RI!!

I'm just glad no one here has to leave our house/neighborhood today! Stay safe everyone.


----------



## chepic

Coach Rick said:


> I am with ya...Only I have only 2 weeks 2 days to way.
> 
> I got accepted to the first 4 night cruise of the Dream. They are having a travel agents seminar at sea on that cruise, I applied, I got accepted. I will be sure to fill you all in on my "educational experience".



ooohhhh   that is awesome!!  I am always putting myself in for free trips, never seem to get picked though.  Can't wait to hear all you learn.



RLRDA said:


> Not going until August . WDW in August is the polar (no pun intended ) opposite of today in RI!!
> 
> I'm just glad no one here has to leave our house/neighborhood today! Stay safe everyone.


We've been a few times in Aug.  I have to say, not our favorite time of year to go, but a bad day in Disney is still better than any day at work!!

che


----------



## peanmunch

chepic said:


> Looking at the snow and dreaming of our DVC vacation in May...also looking on ebay for things to buy for scrabooking all the Disney pictures I have backlogged!
> 
> Happy snow day all my fellow RI'ers
> 
> cheryl



I have been disney dreaming today too! We have school tomorrow...yuck!!!
When in may are you going? We will be at BWV May 19-29

Lori


----------



## Monte Cristo

8 days and counting...BWV, here we come!


----------



## chepic

peanmunch said:


> I have been disney dreaming today too! We have school tomorrow...yuck!!!
> When in may are you going? We will be at BWV May 19-29
> 
> Lori



We will be at the AKV May 11-15th so we will be just missing each other.  The boys don't know that we are going....going to surprise them at the airport.  They will probably fall over.

che


----------



## peanmunch

Monte Cristo said:


> 8 days and counting...BWV, here we come!



WOOHOO..that's our home resort...have a great time!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Lori


----------



## peanmunch

chepic said:


> We will be at the AKV May 11-15th so we will be just missing each other.  The boys don't know that we are going....going to surprise them at the airport.  They will probably fall over.
> 
> che



awww..shoot..it would have been great to meet you! i would love to plan a litttle mini meet maybe in february.

Lori


----------



## chepic

peanmunch said:


> awww..shoot..it would have been great to meet you! i would love to plan a litttle mini meet maybe in february.
> 
> Lori



That would be nice!!

Cheryl


----------



## Denise W

We'll be at BWV 5/21 to 5/28 celebrating our younger daughter's college graduation!

Denise


----------



## chepic

SOUTHWEST $69.00 EACH WAY.....WE ARE FLYING THIS TIME.  

Cheryl


----------



## Monte Cristo

chepic said:


> SOUTHWEST $69.00 EACH WAY.....WE ARE FLYING THIS TIME.
> 
> Cheryl



What dates was that good for?


----------



## chepic

Monte Cristo said:


> What dates was that good for?



May 11th to May 15th.  Just checked last night for my sister and they are up again but still some under $100 each way.  Don't know what they are this morning.  I may have been very lucky.

Oh yeah, how was your last trip?

Cheryl


----------



## Cheryl726

chepic said:


> SOUTHWEST $69.00 EACH WAY.....WE ARE FLYING THIS TIME.
> 
> Cheryl



That's a great price, nice job!!  I've been checking Southwest in hopes that our dates for our July cruise come down.


----------



## Coach Rick

Yeah, airfares are crazy. You honestly have to look at them more than twice a day. I have seen a swing by as much as $50 up and down in a single day. I don't know you have have noticed how many SW flights have been cut from the schedule, but that is huge for our pricing. Less flights, more sold out =  pricing being pushed higher, and less "cheap seats" availability.


----------



## Coach Rick

Well, I just started working for a new local agency. The Travel Connection on Atwood Ave. in Cranston. I am an outside agent, but maintain some office time on Wednesdays and Thursdays. I met with the regional Disney travel rep last week and we were talking about doing some sort of a "Disney" update for us people that just can't ever get enough Disney. Anyhow, I told him how we have had get togethers and he offered to come to one the end of April. My agency will sponsor it, so it won't cost anyone anything, and nobody has to bring a grill or food, it will be supplied. So my question is, how many here would be interested in a meet the end of April? We are looking at a weeknight, like a Wednesday or Thursday. Any interest?

What say ye my RI Dis'ers?


----------



## chepic

Coach Rick said:


> Well, I just started working for a new local agency. The Travel Connection on Atwood Ave. in Cranston. I am an outside agent, but maintain some office time on Wednesdays and Thursdays. I met with the regional Disney travel rep last week and we were talking about doing some sort of a "Disney" update for us people that just can't ever get enough Disney. Anyhow, I told him how we have had get togethers and he offered to come to one the end of April. My agency will sponsor it, so it won't cost anyone anything, and nobody has to bring a grill or food, it will be supplied. So my question is, how many here would be interested in a meet the end of April? We are looking at a weeknight, like a Wednesday or Thursday. Any interest?
> 
> What say ye my RI Dis'ers?



I would love that.  At the end of April either night would work for me...and it would be that much closer to my trip...

Cheryl


----------



## Coach Rick

Hello RI DIS'ers, I have the 505 club booked for a get together on April 28, featuring a guest speaker on new and exciting Disney information. If you are interested, please PM me your email addresses so I can put you on my email list for this event. The seating is going to be limited. The best part.... it won't cost anyone a dime! So let me know ASAP if you are interested. 

Thanks


----------



## Telcogirl

Coach Rick said:


> Hello RI DIS'ers, I have the 505 club booked for a get together on April 28, featuring a guest speaker on new and exciting Disney information. If you are interested, please PM me your email addresses so I can put you on my email list for this event. The seating is going to be limited. The best part.... it won't cost anyone a dime! So let me know ASAP if you are interested.
> 
> Thanks



Oh no!  I am actually leaving for Disney that day!  Have a great time..........


----------



## peanmunch

Coach Rick said:


> Hello RI DIS'ers, I have the 505 club booked for a get together on April 28, featuring a guest speaker on new and exciting Disney information. If you are interested, please PM me your email addresses so I can put you on my email list for this event. The seating is going to be limited. The best part.... it won't cost anyone a dime! So let me know ASAP if you are interested.
> 
> Thanks



I would love that...it is about 2 minutes from my house!!!!!!! I will pm you! It would be 2 adults 2 children!

Lori


----------



## RLRDA

Coach Rick said:


> Hello RI DIS'ers, I have the 505 club booked for a get together on April 28, featuring a guest speaker on new and exciting Disney information. If you are interested, please PM me your email addresses so I can put you on my email list for this event. The seating is going to be limited. The best part.... it won't cost anyone a dime! So let me know ASAP if you are interested.
> 
> Thanks



Hi Coach Rick.....what time is your get together?


----------



## Coach Rick

rlrda said:


> hi coach rick.....what time is your get together?



6:30 pm....


----------



## JaneSparrow

Hi! We are from Johnston, RI. Joined DVC on 11/2010 with 200 pts at BLT. We moved to RI in 2003 from Quincy, MA. First family trip to WDW was jul-aug 2010 and stayed at Pop. First DVC trip was at VGC last feb 2011 - it was our first family trip to Disneyland too! 

I am also new to this board and so glad to see so many DVC members in RI. I have 3 co-workers who are owners too.


----------



## Coach Rick

JaneSparrow said:


> Hi! We are from Johnston, RI. Joined DVC on 11/2010 with 200 pts at BLT. We moved to RI in 2003 from Quincy, MA. First family trip to WDW was jul-aug 2010 and stayed at Pop. First DVC trip was at VGC last feb 2011 - it was our first family trip to Disneyland too!
> 
> I am also new to this board and so glad to see so many DVC members in RI. I have 3 co-workers who are owners too.



Welcome to the madness that is the DIS and DVC..


----------



## chepic

JaneSparrow said:


> Hi! We are from Johnston, RI. Joined DVC on 11/2010 with 200 pts at BLT. We moved to RI in 2003 from Quincy, MA. First family trip to WDW was jul-aug 2010 and stayed at Pop. First DVC trip was at VGC last feb 2011 - it was our first family trip to Disneyland too!
> 
> I am also new to this board and so glad to see so many DVC members in RI. I have 3 co-workers who are owners too.



Welcome.....I love getting behind a car that has a DVC sticker on it...just want to beep and wave and yell Welcome Home!!!

Cheryl


----------



## peanmunch

JaneSparrow said:


> Hi! We are from Johnston, RI. Joined DVC on 11/2010 with 200 pts at BLT. We moved to RI in 2003 from Quincy, MA. First family trip to WDW was jul-aug 2010 and stayed at Pop. First DVC trip was at VGC last feb 2011 - it was our first family trip to Disneyland too!
> 
> I am also new to this board and so glad to see so many DVC members in RI. I have 3 co-workers who are owners too.



Welcome Home!!!!!!  We own at BWV.i live in Cranston so we are neighbors...the past two years we have had a small RI dis meet in the summer...hope you join us this year!!!!

Lori


----------



## MelissaFromRI

JaneSparrow said:


> Hi! We are from Johnston, RI. Joined DVC on 11/2010 with 200 pts at BLT. We moved to RI in 2003 from Quincy, MA. First family trip to WDW was jul-aug 2010 and stayed at Pop. First DVC trip was at VGC last feb 2011 - it was our first family trip to Disneyland too!
> 
> I am also new to this board and so glad to see so many DVC members in RI. I have 3 co-workers who are owners too.



Hi there 
I'm also a proud DVC owner and Disney lover from Johnston


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Hi Coach Rick
Do you need to own DVC to come? We are just considering it.


----------



## briand1023

I did not realize there were so many DVC owners in lil Rhody


----------



## JaneSparrow

MelissafromRI, Peanmunch, Chepic,*Coach Rick - thank you all for the welcome.

DIS meet sounds fun, I would love to attend and meet fellow dis members.

We don't have any Disney stickers yet. We bought the parents and son stickers wearing mickey ears and a Disneyland plate frame but DH didn't attach them yet. He wants to find a DVC one and a WDW plate frame.


----------



## peanmunch

ProudMommyof2 said:


> Hi Coach Rick
> Do you need to own DVC to come? We are just considering it.





Hi...I'll answer for Coach Rick if I may...lol! No you don't have to be DVC to join any of our Dis Meets...we usually have a fun cookout in the summer.  you just have to LOVE disney  

Lori


----------



## Coach Rick

peanmunch said:


> Hi...I'll answer for Coach Rick if I may...lol! No you don't have to be DVC to join any of our Dis Meets...we usually have a fun cookout in the summer.  you just have to LOVE disney
> 
> Lori



Yes, what my secretary said. 

Just to update you all. We will be having Pizza, Antipasto, crackers and cheese, and coffee. We will have a presentation from our Disney rep on what's new with the cruise line, and Adventures by Disney. The gathering will begin at 6:30 to ??

Just to remind you all, seating is limited, so please PM me your count.


----------



## JasonDVC

Nice to see this thread pop up again!

Coach, I would like to attend but I am unavailable on Thursday nights. Where did you find the speaker?

Almost time to start planning this summers meet. My wife and I have talked about it and we are looking forward to it.

BLT stay followed by Dream cruise in just 19 short days!! Psyched!!


----------



## Coach Rick

JasonDVC said:


> Nice to see this thread pop up again!
> 
> Coach, I would like to attend but I am unavailable on Thursday nights. Where did you find the speaker?
> 
> Almost time to start planning this summers meet. My wife and I have talked about it and we are looking forward to it.
> 
> BLT stay followed by Dream cruise in just 19 short days!! Psyched!!



He is the Disney rep at the agency I work for now.


----------



## peanmunch

JasonDVC said:


> Nice to see this thread pop up again!
> 
> Coach, I would like to attend but I am unavailable on Thursday nights. Where did you find the speaker?
> 
> Almost time to start planning this summers meet. My wife and I have talked about it and we are looking forward to it.
> 
> BLT stay followed by Dream cruise in just 19 short days!! Psyched!!
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO..Jason have a MAGICAL cruise!!!! Been looking forward to our Dis meet too..it's always fun!
> 
> Lori


----------



## Goofy442

JasonDVC said:


> Nice to see this thread pop up again!
> 
> Coach, I would like to attend but I am unavailable on Thursday nights. Where did you find the speaker?
> 
> Almost time to start planning this summers meet. My wife and I have talked about it and we are looking forward to it.
> 
> BLT stay followed by Dream cruise in just 19 short days!! Psyched!!



Have you stayed at BLT before? Just booked for September and got BLT. My kids can't wait to stay there.  Can't wait to hear all about your cruise.


----------



## briand1023

I have heard great things about BLT


----------



## Coach Rick

Goofy442 said:


> Have you stayed at BLT before? Just booked for September and got BLT. My kids can't wait to stay there.  Can't wait to hear all about your cruise.



I stayed there last July (was there for the 4th)...absolutely loved it...by far my favorite resort!!!

I will be staying there this August pre-Dream cruise in a 2 br, MK view. We had a 1 br MK view last year. It was so awesome sitting in the jacuzzi with my Mikes Hard Lemonade watching the fireworks FROM THE TUB

Loved the fact that the gates of the MK were 3 tenths of a mile walk...


----------



## JasonDVC

Goofy442 said:


> Have you stayed at BLT before? Just booked for September and got BLT. My kids can't wait to stay there.  Can't wait to hear all about your cruise.



I have not stayed there. This will be our first time. We have a Grand Villa MK View. (I think they call it "Theme Park" View now). We are looking forward to it but I am a big fan of the Grand Floridian and would be really tempted to buy some points there if BLT does not knock my socks off. We'll see. 

We leave in 8 days and we'll be cruising in just 10 days on the Dream. The whole family is super excited!!


----------



## Coach Rick

One more call to my DIS bud's for the Disney Night at the 505 Club in Cranston. Before the agency mails out invites to the clients, it's open to my friends here first, so I have 4 of you so far that have indicated you are coming and you should have gotten an email  from me today just verifying the info. If you did not and are coming, let me know. PM me your regular email so I can put you on my email list...(promise I won't stalk you )


----------



## pagano12111

Hi there... Seekonk MA (formerly Riverside, RI)


----------



## peanmunch

JasonDVC said:


> I have not stayed there. This will be our first time. We have a Grand Villa MK View. (I think they call it "Theme Park" View now). We are looking forward to it but I am a big fan of the Grand Floridian and would be really tempted to buy some points there if BLT does not knock my socks off. We'll see.
> 
> We leave in 8 days and we'll be cruising in just 10 days on the Dream. The whole family is super excited!!





 HAVE a GREAT time...can't wait to hear all about it at the dis meet!!!!!


----------



## JasonDVC

pagano12111 said:


> Hi there... Seekonk MA (formerly Riverside, RI)



Welcome! and as we say in Rhode Island ... Hawaya!


----------



## chepic

Have fun Jason!!!!!

Cheryl


----------



## JaneSparrow

Hello my fellow Rhode Islanders.

There is a poll going on under DVC Mousecellaneous on which state has the most DVC members AND there are only 3 Rhode Islanders 

Please vote!  Go RI 

I am going to try and paste the link to that thread here to make it quicker to find:  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2701628


----------



## XQIXX

I voted!


----------



## JaneSparrow

XQIXX said:


> I voted!



Thanks!


----------



## Coach Rick

Me too!


----------



## ilikedvc

Cranston, RI.  We have been members since 1997.  We own at several resorts.  Never get enough of Disney!


----------



## peanmunch

ilikedvc said:


> Cranston, RI.  We have been members since 1997.  We own at several resorts.  Never get enough of Disney!



Hi...we live in cranston too!!!!!
nice to "meet" you!

Lori


----------



## peanmunch

JaneSparrow said:


> Hello my fellow Rhode Islanders.
> 
> There is a poll going on under DVC Mousecellaneous on which state has the most DVC members AND there are only 3 Rhode Islanders
> 
> Please vote!  Go RI
> 
> I am going to try and paste the link to that thread here to make it quicker to find:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2701628



VOTED!!!!!!
Lori


----------



## gojoe

Now it's 3 Cranstonians


----------



## chepic

voted!!


----------



## peanmunch

gojoe said:


> Now it's 3 Cranstonians



..hpoe you all come to the (not yet planned) annual dis meet!!!!!!!!

Lori


----------



## Cheryl726

Voted!  And now I need some advice from my fellow RI DIS'ers--we have our Dream Cruise booked for July 24, 2011 which we are quite excited for!!  But we just got 2 1-day park tix, so I was thinking of trying to do a park before the cruise, but with the July heat I'm not in a rush to do that.  Another thought was to try and do a long weekend on Columbus Day weekend in October to the parks, but the airfare is so expensive these days that may not be possible.  And my other thought is to postpone the cruise to October and do a park visit then, but then the kids will miss days out of school.  And we're just so excited to be in double digits in our countdown I'd hate to add 3 more months to that!!  Decisions, decisions, ugh!!

Cheryl


----------



## JaneSparrow

Why wait? Add a few nights before cruise in July so you don't have to worry about missing school.


----------



## Coach Rick

Cheryl726 said:


> Voted!  And now I need some advice from my fellow RI DIS'ers--we have our Dream Cruise booked for July 24, 2011 which we are quite excited for!!  But we just got 2 1-day park tix, so I was thinking of trying to do a park before the cruise, but with the July heat I'm not in a rush to do that.  Another thought was to try and do a long weekend on Columbus Day weekend in October to the parks, but the airfare is so expensive these days that may not be possible.  And my other thought is to postpone the cruise to October and do a park visit then, but then the kids will miss days out of school.  And we're just so excited to be in double digits in our countdown I'd hate to add 3 more months to that!!  Decisions, decisions, ugh!!
> 
> Cheryl



Seriously, I know most hate July/August because of the heat, but heck, hot is hot whether you are in RI or FL. Difference is, being in WDW is much cooler no matter the temps! 

Hey, you coming to our Disney Night next week?


----------



## Coach Rick

ilikedvc said:


> Cranston, RI.  We have been members since 1997.  We own at several resorts.  Never get enough of Disney!



Hey there...welcome...Well I work at the Travel Connection in Cranston, and we are having a Disney Night next Thursday (April 28th) @ Club 505, 505 Atwood Ave, 6:30 to 8:30. Our Disney rep will be there with some cool info, and we will be having some neat door prizes, and while booking a trip is not mandatory, should you be looking to, there will be some pretty cool incentives...anyway you look at it, come out, have some pizza and other goodies, and fun conversation with other DISNEY NUTS as our guests.

If you wish to come, please PM me with how many, and just first names so we can have a count to give the restaurant.


----------



## ilikedvc

Thanks for the invite but i cannot make it.  sounds like it will be fun!



Coach Rick said:


> Hey there...welcome...Well I work at the Travel Connection in Cranston, and we are having a Disney Night next Thursday (April 28th) @ Club 505, 505 Atwood Ave, 6:30 to 8:30. Our Disney rep will be there with some cool info, and we will be having some neat door prizes, and while booking a trip is not mandatory, should you be looking to, there will be some pretty cool incentives...anyway you look at it, come out, have some pizza and other goodies, and fun conversation with other DISNEY NUTS as our guests.
> 
> If you wish to come, please PM me with how many, and just first names so we can have a count to give the restaurant.


----------



## Cheryl726

Coach Rick said:


> Hey, you coming to our Disney Night next week?



Not sure yet, let me check with the hubby and get back to you this weekend!


----------



## debaudrn

I just voted for RI too.  We are gaining on the leaders.


----------



## miprender

JaneSparrow said:


> Hello my fellow Rhode Islanders.
> 
> There is a poll going on under DVC Mousecellaneous on which state has the most DVC members AND there are only 3 Rhode Islanders
> 
> Please vote!  Go RI
> 
> I am going to try and paste the link to that thread here to make it quicker to find:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2701628



  Just voted


----------



## MrIncrediDad

Just voted for RI.. We're up to 16!


----------



## kgkmom

Just cast my vote-we're up to 18!


----------



## JaneSparrow

Thank you all for voting! Let's keep the votes coming.

Coach Rich - sorry, we couldn't make it tonight. I hope you guys have fun.

Also, for anyone traveling 6/1 thru 6/8, SW has PVD to MCO for $99 one way on Mon to Sat travels. Offer is good until tomorrow 4/29 10:15AM CDT.


----------



## chepic

Coach Rick....thanks again for the Disney night....now I am really dreaming of the Disney Cruise!!

Cheryl


----------



## Coach Rick

chepic said:


> Coach Rick....thanks again for the Disney night....now I am really dreaming of the Disney Cruise!!
> 
> Cheryl



Thank you everyone for coming tonight. It was nice seeing you all.

If anyone is interested in booking ANY Disney trip, Cruise, Adventures by Disney, or Walt Disney World, Disneyland, or Aulani trip. Please pm me and I have been given permission to pass along all incentives and special pricing. 

One thing I am extremely excited about personally is the Adventures by Disney trips. More I read up on them the more excited I get about them. Those of us with DVC points, my advice is don't use them for these or DCL cruises. I have rented unused points to pay for my cruises and come out way ahead. 

Time to plan our cook out...Any ideas on a date folks? Lets get the party started!


----------



## Goofy442

Coach Rick, thank you for putting this together.  It was great meeting new people last night. Hope to see everyone at the cookout.

Lisa


----------



## Goofy442

Okay we are at 20, come on RI we can do it.


----------



## Cheryl726

Coach Rick said:


> Time to plan our cook out...Any ideas on a date folks? Lets get the party started!



Just please don't book it in May--I have so much going on that month!


----------



## peanmunch

Cheryl726 said:


> Just please don't book it in May--I have so much going on that month!



May is busy for us too (woohoooooo..going home to BWV) June 4th-5th gary and the boys will be away...june 25th wedding

Coach rick...thanks for last night...it was a fun Disney fix! I'll be in soon to see Sue! THANKS!

Lori


----------



## JasonDVC

Coach Rick said:


> ...
> Time to plan our cook out...Any ideas on a date folks? Lets get the party started!



Let me know if you would like Lincoln Woods again. I can pop in there quickly and reserve a spot once you know the date.

We are available most weekends except July 10th


----------



## Goofy442

Do we want to think about getting the field, that has the shelter and tables.
The field has a large grassy area for little ones to run around and not get hurt.



JasonDVC said:


> Let me know if you would like Lincoln Woods again. I can pop in there quickly and reserve a spot once you know the date.
> 
> We are available most weekends except July 10th


----------



## Goofy442

Just called Lincoln Woods to inquire about the Field/Shelter it is $75.00 and it is for the whole day. However there is nothing available till September 3rd.

She did say there was two areas that did have some grassy area.


----------



## peanmunch

Goofy442 said:


> Do we want to think about getting the field, that has the shelter and tables.
> The field has a large grassy area for little ones to run around and not get hurt.



That sounds great...an open field woould be perfect
Lori


----------



## MrIncrediDad

Coach Rick Thanks again for the Disney Night! 

Julie and I are up for a gathering at Lincoln Woods. It's great to meet and talk with other Disney fans.


----------



## Monte Cristo

Coach Rick said:


> Hey there...welcome...Well I work at the Travel Connection in Cranston, and we are having a Disney Night next Thursday (April 28th) @ Club 505, 505 Atwood Ave, 6:30 to 8:30. Our Disney rep will be there with some cool info, and we will be having some neat door prizes, and while booking a trip is not mandatory, should you be looking to, there will be some pretty cool incentives...anyway you look at it, come out, have some pizza and other goodies, and fun conversation with other DISNEY NUTS as our guests.
> 
> If you wish to come, please PM me with how many, and just first names so we can have a count to give the restaurant.



Hi Rick, I have dealt with the Travel Connection before. Gail (?) was the one we worked with and planned our honeymoon to the Dominican Republic. That was 10 years ago next week!


----------



## MelissaFromRI

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2710197

The meet will take place on Saturday, July 2nd at 10 AM at Cinema World in Fitchburg, MA. Doors will open at 9:15 and the movie will start at 10.


----------



## JasonDVC

Checking in to see if anyone had reserved a spot for a RI Meet. I saw that the covered area isn't available 'til September and will cost $75. Sounds reasonable to me if everyone chips in. 

I'd be happy to go there and book the spot for, say, September 18. Is that too late? The weather should still be in the 70's at that time. Would a July or August date be better if it means we won't have the covered sitting area?

Thoughts?


----------



## peanmunch

JasonDVC said:


> Checking in to see if anyone had reserved a spot for a RI Meet. I saw that the covered area isn't available 'til September and will cost $75. Sounds reasonable to me if everyone chips in.
> 
> I'd be happy to go there and book the spot for, say, September 18. Is that too late? The weather should still be in the 70's at that time. Would a July or August date be better if it means we won't have the covered sitting area?
> 
> Thoughts?



September would probably be good..July/August would be hot!!!! But I"m open! September might give us something to smile about since the kids would be back to school   JMO 75.00 wouldn't be bad...I'll pitch in.

Lori


----------



## JasonDVC

This is a busy time of year...I'll bump this thread for any RI'er who has been away.


----------



## RLRDA

peanmunch said:


> September would probably be good..July/August would be hot!!!! But I"m open! September might give us something to smile about since the kids would be back to school   JMO 75.00 wouldn't be bad...I'll pitch in.
> 
> Lori



I'll second that September sounds good....we haven't been able to make the meets in the past when they've been held earlier. It seems like there is so much to cram into a short summer.


----------



## LittleSeacow

We should be able to go to a meet, we can usually adjust our schedule to work.  We can pitch in on the cost as well.

Matt and Julie


----------



## Goofy442

I would be willing to share in the cost as well. I would call asap, it might be booked?


----------



## KrysiaG

awww, New England.

I lived in Cranston (Cumberland & N. Smithfield) in the 2000-2002 timeframe for a while when I worked for Fidelity Investments.  I miss RI, miss New England.  Jealous!


----------



## peanmunch

KrysiaG said:


> awww, New England.
> 
> I lived in Cranston (Cumberland & N. Smithfield) in the 2000-2002 timeframe for a while when I worked for Fidelity Investments.  I miss RI, miss New England.  Jealous!



I big Cranston hello ...and I'm jealous because I just noticed your countdown...have a GREAT MAGICAL first trip....details please!!!!!

Lori


----------



## Cheryl726

Count us in too for September!  Hopefully the time doesn't conflict with soccer, both boys do fall soccer, but it's usually in the morning.


----------



## JasonDVC

Hello folks...Can you believe the summer is half way over!!

I checked with Lincoln Woods about a site for a meet. The covered area is not available but there is a really nice site right next to it, the problem is that it is only available Saturday, September 10 (Yes, that's 9/11 10 year anniversary weekend) and Saturday Spetember 17. Sunday September 18 may come open, the attendant told me she would call me the 18th re-opened. I held Sept. 10 just in case but that can be changed. Let me know what you think


----------



## Goofy442

Sorry the 10th is not good hubby's b-day and we will be in florida. The 17th or 18th is good.


----------



## peanmunch

JasonDVC said:


> Hello folks...Can you believe the summer is half way over!!
> 
> I checked with Lincoln Woods about a site for a meet. The covered area is not available but there is a really nice site right next to it, the problem is that it is only available Saturday, September 10 (Yes, that's 9/11 10 year anniversary weekend) and Saturday Spetember 17. Sunday September 18 may come open, the attendant told me she would call me the 18th re-opened. I held Sept. 10 just in case but that can be changed. Let me know what you think



the 17th or 18th works great for us
Lori


----------



## LittleSeacow

Both of those weekends should be fine with us


----------



## JasonDVC

Saturday, September 17 is booked for spaces 2, 2A, 2B, 3 at Lincoln Woods in Lincoln, RI. These spaces are directly across from the large field and consists of a decent sized open area themselves. Click here for a map of the park.

The weather that time of year is usually in the mid 70's and barring a hurricane it should be a very nice day. 

I will be arriving around 1pm, if anyone gets there earlier, great, have fun!


----------



## Coach Rick

Hey peeps, well yes, the 17th sounds like a go for me...

I have been away quite a bit lately trying to get this travel agent thing off the ground. I have to test out resorts before I can recommend them ya know..  Had a great trip to Barbados. Great island...sure I know it's not Castaway Cay, but it's beautiful, and the bajans are wonderful people! Loved the music, and the resorts are second to none! 

Back to matters at hand, I will be at Bay Lake TP view in a couple weeks then on to a 4 night Dream cruise (again) LOL...never thought I would do two Dream cruises in one year! I will be doing a day pass at Sandals Royal Bahamian in Nassau for my wife and I..may as well make it a working vacation, huh...


----------



## LittleSeacow

Coach Rick said:


> Hey peeps, well yes, the 17th sounds like a go for me...
> 
> I have been away quite a bit lately trying to get this travel agent thing off the ground. I have to test out resorts before I can recommend them ya know..  Had a great trip to Barbados. Great island...sure I know it's not Castaway Cay, but it's beautiful, and the bajans are wonderful people! Loved the music, and the resorts are second to none!
> 
> Back to matters at hand, I will be at Bay Lake TP view in a couple weeks then on to a 4 night Dream cruise (again) LOL...never thought I would do two Dream cruises in one year! I will be doing a day pass at Sandals Royal Bahamian in Nassau for my wife and I..may as well make it a working vacation, huh...




wow, jealous!


----------



## JasonDVC

Hopefully everyone can make it and maybe will see some new faces this year! Looking forward to it! 

If anyone wants to list what items you will be bringing you can start doing that now.


----------



## Cheryl726

I'll check the boys soccer schedules that day, but we should be able to make an apperance!!  Is it all day, or just set aside for certain time?  Was there a fee to book this site, if so we'll chip in.

We have been back from our Dream cruise for a week now and I am having withdrawals, really wish we were still there!  So it will be nice to see our Dis friends!


----------



## peanmunch

Cheryl726 said:


> I'll check the boys soccer schedules that day, but we should be able to make an apperance!!  Is it all day, or just set aside for certain time?  Was there a fee to book this site, if so we'll chip in.
> 
> We have been back from our Dream cruise for a week now and I am having withdrawals, really wish we were still there!  So it will be nice to see our Dis friends!



Hey girlfriend...you guys better be there!!!!!!!!!!!

Lori


----------



## chepic

Cheryl726 said:


> I'll check the boys soccer schedules that day, but we should be able to make an apperance!!  Is it all day, or just set aside for certain time?  Was there a fee to book this site, if so we'll chip in.
> 
> We have been back from our Dream cruise for a week now and I am having withdrawals, really wish we were still there!  So it will be nice to see our Dis friends!



How was it!!?!?!?!?!?!?

My kids are dieing for me to book so they can go on that slide.

cheryl


----------



## Cheryl726

chepic said:


> How was it!!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> My kids are dieing for me to book so they can go on that slide.
> 
> cheryl



It was GREAT!!  The ship was beautiful, great CM's, and the slide was sooo much fun, especially at night!!  I really don't understand why they don't make the pools bigger though.  The day that we got off the ship DS9 says to me "so mom, how many more days until we go on the Fantasy?!"


----------



## RLRDA

JasonDVC said:


> Saturday, September 17 is booked for spaces 2, 2A, 2B, 3 at Lincoln Woods in Lincoln, RI. These spaces are directly across from the large field and consists of a decent sized open area themselves. Click here for a map of the park.
> 
> The weather that time of year is usually in the mid 70's and barring a hurricane it should be a very nice day.
> 
> I will be arriving around 1pm, if anyone gets there earlier, great, have fun!



That date is looking good....we haven't been able to make the past two RI meets so I hope it works out for us. Our oldest DH is starting HS this year scared1: in a few weeks!) and I have no idea what his sports schedule will be.


----------



## chepic

Cheryl726 said:


> It was GREAT!!  The ship was beautiful, great CM's, and the slide was sooo much fun, especially at night!!  I really don't understand why they don't make the pools bigger though.  The day that we got off the ship DS9 says to me "so mom, how many more days until we go on the Fantasy?!"



haaa haaaa.... sounds very familar!!!

Glad you had a great time.

Cheryl


----------



## Goofy442

Have we started a food list yet??


----------



## mhmcduff

From Riverside and know Lori and Gary and the boys from our mutual childrens' schools.  We are hoping to join you on the 17th but also have to check the soccer schedule but should be able to make it for some of the time.
Looking forward to meeting all of you local "Disney freaks" haha- that is what my son calls me lovingly as he is one too!
Margaret McDuff


----------



## JasonDVC

Reminder: Just 2 weeks til the Meet at Lincoln Woods. Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Cheryl726

Jason, what time will you be getting there?  My boys have soccer games and soccer pictures that day, but we can still make it.  I may have to leave for a while and come back.  Thanks!

Cheryl


----------



## JasonDVC

Early weather forecast for this Saturday's meet at Lincoln Woods is 70 and sun. 

I'll be there around 1pm.

Here is what I am bringing:

hamburgers

hamburger buns

cheese

condiments.

We have the game "Scene It-Disney". Does anyone else have any Disney related board games or trivia. Might be something fun to do.


----------



## MrIncrediDad

LittleSeacow (Julie) and myself will bring

-Hotdogs

-Hotdog rolls

See you all there


----------



## Goofy442

ok I will bring salad and dessert
I have Disney games do you want me to bring them?


----------



## Cheryl726

I'll bring water bottles and chips


----------



## Coach Rick

I'll bring Macaroni Salad and Potato Salad! 

I'll be there till about 1:30.

Anybody bringing paper plates?


----------



## mhmcduff

We cant make it tomorrow----hope to meet you all soon!  Have fun!


----------



## Coach Rick

Hey, hopefully I catch somebody before they leave... Is anyone bringing the grill?


----------



## Cheryl726

Coach Rick said:


> Hey, hopefully I catch somebody before they leave... Is anyone bringing the grill?



That's a good question, hope someone is!!


----------



## JasonDVC

Coach Rick said:


> Hey, hopefully I catch somebody before they leave... Is anyone bringing the grill?



There are grills at the site. I am bringing charcoal, lighter fluid and a light JIC 

I'll be there around 1:30 as well


----------



## Coach Rick

JasonDVC said:


> There are grills at the site. I am bringing charcoal, lighter fluid and a light JIC
> 
> I'll be there around 1:30 as well



Running late....just finished with a client... Be there soon!


----------



## mhmcduff

How was it -- was jealous while at work today - hope you 
had fun


----------



## chepic

mhmcduff said:


> How was it -- was jealous while at work today - hope you
> had fun



Wondering the same....stuck at home and couldn't go.  At least it was a beautiful day!

che


----------



## Coach Rick

Well, could keep you in suspense, but nah... it was a hoot! Great time, great location, excellent chef up on the grill, and the company, well it doesn't get better!!!! Only thing could have made it better is if you guys were there...but there will be more!


----------



## Cheryl726

Couldn't agree more Rick!  Always nice to see everyone!


----------



## peanmunch

Coach Rick said:


> Well, could keep you in suspense, but nah... it was a hoot! Great time, great location, excellent chef up on the grill, and the company, well it doesn't get better!!!! Only thing could have made it better is if you guys were there...but there will be more!



I'm soooooooo sad we were away and i couldn't make it...miss my Dis friends   hey ..maybe we can plan an early winter meet at Wrights Farm...or Village Haven (near Wrights..same meal plus cinnomin rolls and ice cream..and a lot quieter..they even have a back room we could probably use so we could sit together) If anyone thinks it's a good idea maybe we could try for January to break up the winter????

Lori


----------



## JasonDVC

We had a nice afternoon with good people. I was very impressed with the knowledge of All-things-Disney trivia by the group. That was fun


----------



## Cheryl726

JasonDVC said:


> I was very impressed with the knowledge of All-things-Disney trivia by the group. That was fun



Your wife was one of the most knowledgeable!


----------



## rcgal2

I wish I could have made it


----------



## MrIncrediDad

It was great to see everyone on Saturday!  We had a great time and look forward to the next time we can get together.

Thanks Jeff for bringing and manning the grill!


----------



## Goofy442

It was great to see everyone on Saturday. We had great weather which made for a good day. My DH loves cooking on the grill, so he doesn't mind doing it, so thank you.


----------



## Coach Rick

Hello RI Dis'ers.... I will be set up at the Autumnfest in Woonsocket this weekend with the Travel Connection table. I have a very special incentive Disney has offered to clients of the Travel Connection, so if you are looking to book a Disney trip, whether it's a cruise, theme park or Adventures by Disney, let me know. You have until the 17th of September to place a deposit. So even if you can't come to Autumnfest I can see to it you get the same deal! PM me for information! Hope to see you all in Woonsocket this weekend. Great food, music and fun awaits you! 

Also, my rep is willing to put on a little spread for us this winter, and this time we are planning on something special for the kids. I'll keep you posted.

Lastly, I know there was some interest in being a homebased agent. We are about ready to start!


----------



## JasonDVC

When is the latest Disney Files coming out? I haven't recieved one and was wondering if anyone else has.


----------



## gojoe

I just received 2 last week. Maybe I have yours?


----------



## peanmunch

Coach Rick said:


> Hello RI Dis'ers.... I will be set up at the Autumnfest in Woonsocket this weekend with the Travel Connection table. I have a very special incentive Disney has offered to clients of the Travel Connection, so if you are looking to book a Disney trip, whether it's a cruise, theme park or Adventures by Disney, let me know. You have until the 17th of September to place a deposit. So even if you can't come to Autumnfest I can see to it you get the same deal! PM me for information! Hope to see you all in Woonsocket this weekend. Great food, music and fun awaits you!
> 
> Also, my rep is willing to put on a little spread for us this winter, and this time we are planning on something special for the kids. I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Lastly, I know there was some interest in being a homebased agent. We are about ready to start!



I pm'd you ..hope you got it 
Lori


----------



## Cheryl726

Happy Thanksgiving to all our RI Dis friends!


----------



## miprender

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## gojoe




----------



## Cheryl726

Happy New Year RI Dis friends!


----------



## peanmunch

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!



Cheryl726 said:


> Happy New Year RI Dis friends!


----------



## Coach Rick

Be vewy vewy quiet...I'm huntin...oh never mind, wrong studio.. LOL

Well here we are into the second month of the new year. I think it's time for a party, and I have just the place for it. I will be having a little gathering in Pascoag...yeah yeah, it's really not on the other side of the flat world..  I will be having it in my very own office/store at 96A Main St in Pascoag. Kind of a coming out party for my new office digs. Yes, those that didn't know I have my own office of The Travel Connection. I will let you know which Satuday it will be, or we can have it on a Sunday if anyone has any suggestions here? I will have my Rep from Walt Disney Travel in to pass on some updates. Lets get together right now..... (sounds like a song by some insects - LOL)


----------



## rcgal2

Cool!  I'm looking into a cruise


----------



## RLRDA

Thanks for putting something together . We seem to miss all the RI DVC DIS-meets...hopefully we can make this one...keep us posted! We have a cruise booked for August so would love to find out info and tidbits from your Disney expert as well .


----------



## Coach Rick

Ok, just got a response from my Disney Rep, March 10th will be the day. Noon to 4 will be the time. I will supply pizza, soda and water. I would like an idea of how many will be able to come so I can make sure I have enough pizza 

By the way, February 29th I will be in NY to tour the brand new Disney Fantasy! Can't wait! I will have plenty of pictures and a complete write up of the new spaces on this ship.


----------



## Coach Rick

Ok, Disney day next Saturday, March 10th, Noon to 4. Special incentives being offered for any booking for Parks, Disney Cruise Line, or Adventures by Disney. BUT you don't have to be booking something to stop by and say hello and have a slice of pizza. Come on down, 96A Pascoag Main St, Pascoag, RI 02859.


----------



## chainkid

Stumbed on this thread and was surprised to find a fellow DVC member from my hometown.  Small world.


----------



## peanmunch

Coach Rick said:


> Ok, Disney day next Saturday, March 10th, Noon to 4. Special incentives being offered for any booking for Parks, Disney Cruise Line, or Adventures by Disney. BUT you don't have to be booking something to stop by and say hello and have a slice of pizza. Come on down, 96A Pascoag Main St, Pascoag, RI 02859.



Shoot...we will be in New Hampshire... won't be able to make it!! Would have loved to come i really enjoyed the last Disney info meet.  Let us know about your trip to the Fantasy!!!!!!!!!!

Lori


----------



## Cheryl726

Happy Mother's Day to all RI DisMoms!!


----------



## gojoe

Cheryl726 said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all RI DisMoms!!



"Ditto"


----------



## Goofy442

Are we getting together this year???  Thinking ahead for reservations.


----------



## Goofy442

Lori, it was great seeing you in Florida. Did your family have a good time?


----------



## Cheryl726

Happy Father's Day to all RI Dis Dads!


----------



## LittleSeacow

Goofy442 said:
			
		

> Are we getting together this year???  Thinking ahead for reservations.



Anyone planning on going to the NE DisMeet up near the Big E for GKTW?


----------



## MrIncrediDad

I think that would be fun. Does this mean we are going ;-)


----------



## peanmunch

LittleSeacow said:


> Anyone planning on going to the NE DisMeet up near the Big E for GKTW?



I know nothing about this...any details...would love to go!!!!!

Lori


----------



## peanmunch

Ok...i'm in trouble now!!!!! Jet Blue out of PVD...We are going in April for our yearly visit....but Jet blue just started flying out of pvd (or will be in november!) and i couldn't resit the 75.00 fare the first week....looks like we are going for a long weekend Nov 29th-Dec 4th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lori


----------



## LittleSeacow

peanmunch said:


> I know nothing about this...any details...would love to go!!!!!
> 
> Lori



http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2955083

Looks like fun!


----------



## cilluzzibyebye

Checked JetBlue out of Providence today and the fares leaving 4/12/13 were $900!  Do hope Southwest is kinder to us all.

Hope it isn't a trip breaker.


----------



## chepic

peanmunch said:


> Ok...i'm in trouble now!!!!! Jet Blue out of PVD...We are going in April for our yearly visit....but Jet blue just started flying out of pvd (or will be in november!) and i couldn't resit the 75.00 fare the first week....looks like we are going for a long weekend Nov 29th-Dec 4th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lori



Nothing like a low fare to get another Disney trip squeezed in!!!!

Have fun

Cheryl


----------



## Ragnrok23

peanmunch said:


> Ok...i'm in trouble now!!!!! Jet Blue out of PVD...We are going in April for our yearly visit....but Jet blue just started flying out of pvd (or will be in november!) and i couldn't resit the 75.00 fare the first week....looks like we are going for a long weekend Nov 29th-Dec 4th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lori



HAHAHA- I have been so good resisting that same trip!  If I wasn't looking for another job I would have been all ove rit already


----------



## JasonDVC

Hello everyone! 

Checking to see if anyone wants to get together again this year? Maybe mid-September like Saturday the 15th or Sunday the 16th. 

Let me know.


----------



## LittleSeacow

JasonDVC,

On the 15th we are busy with soccer, arts festival in pawtucket, and possibly a meatloaf concert at night.

My husband and I are going up to MA to see a live recording of the DISunplugged podcast recording on the 16th.  We are so excited!!!!

So, unfortunatly we are not available that weekend.


----------



## JasonDVC

The date isn't locked in. It can be the following weekend.


----------



## Cheryl726

JasonDVC said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Checking to see if anyone wants to get together again this year? Maybe mid-September like Saturday the 15th or Sunday the 16th.
> 
> Let me know.



Yes would love to get together again!  My boys have soccer on Saturdays and they mainly play in the afternoon, I would hate to miss time from a get-together.  It may be hard to get DH there on a Sunday with football season, but I could certainly try!!


----------



## MHSweb79

I'm not a DVC member but I'm in Rhode Island! (the town named for a beloved President, we live near the Woonsocket border) 

I've been wondering about renting DVC points and haven't got the first idea where to start. Also wondering if it wouldn't be a really good idea to rent from a fellow Rhode-Islander. 

Any tips?


----------



## peanmunch

Cheryl726 said:


> Yes would love to get together again!  My boys have soccer on Saturdays and they mainly play in the afternoon, I would hate to miss time from a get-together.  It may be hard to get DH there on a Sunday with football season, but I could certainly try!!





JasonDVC said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Checking to see if anyone wants to get together again this year? Maybe mid-September like Saturday the 15th or Sunday the 16th.
> 
> Let me know.



We are free the 16th...we would love it!!!! If it's too much work/planning at this stage..what about wright's farm or the village haven (same all you can eat deal..near wrights..but they give cinnomin rolls and ice crearm )

Lori


----------



## peanmunch

cilluzzibyebye said:


> Checked JetBlue out of Providence today and the fares leaving 4/12/13 were $900!  Do hope Southwest is kinder to us all.
> 
> Hope it isn't a trip breaker.



Any luck with SW?? I tried to book JB out of pvd for our april trip...but fares were 245.00 each way...yikes!!! Si it's back to JB out of boston in April  

lori


----------



## Ragnrok23

MHSweb79 said:


> I'm not a DVC member but I'm in Rhode Island! (the town named for a beloved President, we live near the Woonsocket border)
> 
> I've been wondering about renting DVC points and haven't got the first idea where to start. Also wondering if it wouldn't be a really good idea to rent from a fellow Rhode-Islander.
> 
> Any tips?



There is a thread in the DVC section dedicated to renting points.  If you don't want to risk it that way, there is a website (called like David's vacation rentals or something like that)  if you rent direct from a member, it's probably $11-$12/pt, if you go through the store it's $15/pt

good luck!  once you stay at DVC (especially a 1 bedroom) it's tough to go back to a regular room


----------



## Cheryl726

Lisa (Goofy442) asked me to respond for her and her DH (the grill cook last year!), Sept 16 works for them too!


----------



## JasonDVC

Oh Boy! I know I suggested the 16th and it seems a number of people are available...unfortunately that day is out for me as I will be attending the Patriots game. 

You all can still get together that day if it works best for everyone else. 

Let me know what you think.


----------



## peanmunch

JasonDVC said:


> Oh Boy! I know I suggested the 16th and it seems a number of people are available...unfortunately that day is out for me as I will be attending the Patriots game.
> 
> You all can still get together that day if it works best for everyone else.
> 
> Let me know what you think.



i vote wait for Jason!!!! LOL..Maybe we can aim for an indoor thing in october??? We are free Sept 29-30 and it looks like all sat/sun in october...maybe wrights farm or village haven??  http://www.thevillagehaven.com/Home_Page.php
they have family style (voted best of RI) chicken dinner...plus yummy cinnomin rolls and ice cream...the have a nice back room where we can have a large table together
Lori


----------



## Cheryl726

I also vote to wait for Jason!  I was going to ask you if you were skipping the Pats game Jason!  I think the only thing we have for Sept/Oct are Saturday soccer games, but that's not an all day thing, an hour each game.  How about the following weekend, 22/23?


----------



## peanmunch

Cheryl726 said:


> I also vote to wait for Jason!  I was going to ask you if you were skipping the Pats game Jason!  I think the only thing we have for Sept/Oct are Saturday soccer games, but that's not an all day thing, an hour each game.  How about the following weekend, 22/23?



I'm tied up both days 22/23rd  evey other upcomming weekend I"m fine 
Lori


----------



## JasonDVC

I'm thinking Sunday September 30 at 12:30pm. The Patriots play on the road in Buffalo at 1pm. We can meet somewhere that has a TV so noone has to miss the it  

If this date is good for everyone, we just need a place to meet. I liked the Lincoln Woods idea because we could come and go at our leisure, that's not the case, so much, in a restaurant. Is anyone open to doing something like a pot luck?  This would help keep costs down and would provide an environment for the kids to release energy.

Let me know


----------



## Cheryl726

JasonDVC said:


> I'm thinking Sunday September 30 at 12:30pm. The Patriots play on the road in Buffalo at 1pm. We can meet somewhere that has a TV so noone has to miss the it
> 
> Spoken like a man!!  That's ok, I can hopefully still convince DH to go that way!  What better than to talk Disney and Patriots!!  The 30th works for us.  I will check with Lisa also, as she can't get on here lately.


----------



## peanmunch

JasonDVC said:


> I'm thinking Sunday September 30 at 12:30pm. The Patriots play on the road in Buffalo at 1pm. We can meet somewhere that has a TV so noone has to miss the it
> 
> If this date is good for everyone, we just need a place to meet. I liked the Lincoln Woods idea because we could come and go at our leisure, that's not the case, so much, in a restaurant. Is anyone open to doing something like a pot luck?  This would help keep costs down and would provide an environment for the kids to release energy.
> 
> Let me know



that date works for us!!!
Lori


----------



## Cheryl726

We can count Lisa in too!  So where should we meet?


----------



## vette79

Hi been a member since 2001.  Live in the fine town of Johnston.  Stayed at the blt in june.  will be going home im may...


----------



## JasonDVC

> Hi been a member since 2001. Live in the fine town of Johnston. Stayed at the blt in june. will be going home im may...


Welcome! we do little get-together every year and are in the middle of planning something for this year. Follow this thread for details.



Cheryl726 said:


> We can count Lisa in too!  So where should we meet?


The way I see it we have 4 choices:

A restaurant. Perhaps one that was listed earlier
Lincoln Woods. Might be chilly out
Someone's home. We just moved to Lincoln and would welcome Disney fans. We have a nice yard for the kids to play and the TV will be on the game.
A hall like the Knights of Columbus. Would only cost about $100 

Let me know which you'd prefer. Let's see if we can lock this down by this weekend.


----------



## LittleSeacow

I would like the last few choices.  Going somewhere like a restaurant is tough with having the little kids in chairs.

That is my two cents.


----------



## Cheryl726

JasonDVC said:


> Welcome! we do little get-together every year and are in the middle of planning something for this year. Follow this thread for details.
> 
> 
> The way I see it we have 4 choices:
> 
> A restaurant. Perhaps one that was listed earlier
> Lincoln Woods. Might be chilly out
> Someone's home. We just moved to Lincoln and would welcome Disney fans. We have a nice yard for the kids to play and the TV will be on the game.
> A hall like the Knights of Columbus. Would only cost about $100
> 
> Let me know which you'd prefer. Let's see if we can lock this down by this weekend.



First..welcome to Lincoln!!  I think any choice would be fine.  The restaurant may be tough depending on how many people come.  I'm more for relaxed and comfortable!  I can try to Lincoln Woods and see what their availability is.


----------



## Goofy442

Thanks Cheryl for answering for me finally got back on, anything works for me.


----------



## peanmunch

vette79 said:


> Hi been a member since 2001.  Live in the fine town of Johnston.  Stayed at the blt in june.  will be going home im may...



howdy neighbor...just over the line in Cranston!!! Hope you can join our meet up!!!

Lori


----------



## peanmunch

JasonDVC said:


> Welcome! we do little get-together every year and are in the middle of planning something for this year. Follow this thread for details.
> 
> 
> The way I see it we have 4 choices:
> 
> A restaurant. Perhaps one that was listed earlier
> Lincoln Woods. Might be chilly out
> Someone's home. We just moved to Lincoln and would welcome Disney fans. We have a nice yard for the kids to play and the TV will be on the game.
> A hall like the Knights of Columbus. Would only cost about $100
> 
> Let me know which you'd prefer. Let's see if we can lock this down by this weekend.



i am up for any of the above...but just to be safe this time of year probably one of the choices with indoor area also just in case of bad weather
Lori


----------



## JasonDVC

OK. Seeing as we are running short on time I am willing to offer my home as the meeting place  if that is OK with everyone. I would suggest a pot luck  where everyone brings a food item to share. I have plates, utensils and can make burgers and hot dogs. Let me know what you will be bringing so we don't double up on any particular item. 

RECAP: Sunday, September 30 at 12:30 at my home, pot luck. 

Let me know if this is OK with everyone and I will PM you my address,  I live in Lincoln, RI. We have a nice flat yard for the kids to play and I'll make sure the TV is on with the Patriots game . 

Also, at that time we can also talk about planning future meets so we're not scrambling at the end of the summer. 

(I think I got a little smiley crazy there)

 (one more for good measure)


----------



## peanmunch

JasonDVC said:


> OK. Seeing as we are running short on time I am willing to offer my home as the meeting place  if that is OK with everyone. I would suggest a pot luck  where everyone brings a food item to share. I have plates, utensils and can make burgers and hot dogs. Let me know what you will be bringing so we don't double up on any particular item.
> 
> RECAP: Sunday, September 30 at 12:30 at my home, pot luck.
> 
> Let me know if this is OK with everyone and I will PM you my address,  I live in Lincoln, RI. We have a nice flat yard for the kids to play and I'll make sure the TV is on with the Patriots game .
> 
> Also, at that time we can also talk about planning future meets so we're not scrambling at the end of the summer.
> 
> (I think I got a little smiley crazy there)
> 
> 
> 
> Wooooohoooo..Jason steps up AGAIN   sounds like a plan!!!!!!!!  We will be there ...and i will bring a few sliced calzone loaves!
> 
> 
> THANKS
> Lori


----------



## Cheryl726

Sounds great!  Count us in!  Just PM'd you!

Cheryl


----------



## MaryAnnDVC

Haven't been on here this board or this thread in a LONG time, and just saw this thread again.  Is this meet a thing where you all know each other?  Cuz I don't do DIS meets where I'm the "stranger" very well.


----------



## JasonDVC

MaryAnnDVC said:


> Haven't been on here this board or this thread in a LONG time, and just saw this thread again.  Is this meet a thing where you all know each other?  Cuz I don't do DIS meets where I'm the "stranger" very well.



When we met a couple of years ago, we didn't know each other either. Are you available to attend?


----------



## MaryAnnDVC

JasonDVC said:


> When we met a couple of years ago, we didn't know each other either. Are you available to attend?


Not sure.  Sunday's usually pretty free.   But I have to analyze my comfort level.  I had a bad (in a rather amusing sort of way ) DIS meet experience over 10 years ago; I'm still hesitant to do it again.


----------



## peanmunch

MaryAnnDVC said:


> Not sure.  Sunday's usually pretty free.   But I have to analyze my comfort level.  I had a bad (in a rather amusing sort of way ) DIS meet experience over 10 years ago; I'm still hesitant to do it again.



we are a pretty mellow bunch...lol..and we have only met a few times..a year apart..so we are all kind of in the same boat as you!!!!! come on..jump on in!!!!!

Lori

PS.you can share your last dis meet story with us!!!


----------



## Cheryl726

So I realized today that next Sun the 30th is our first CCD class, starts at 12:00 till 1:30, ugh!  Maybe I can try to scoot out a few minutes early, shh!  But we will definitely be there.  How about if I bring water, juice boxes for the kids, chips and such?  Doesn't seem like there'll be too many of us, but I'm sure it'll still be fun!  

I know Lisa is planning on going too, was texting her tonight!

Cheryl


----------



## JasonDVC

Cheryl726 said:


> So I realized today that next Sun the 30th is our first CCD class, starts at 12:00 till 1:30, ugh!  Maybe I can try to scoot out a few minutes early, shh!  But we will definitely be there.  How about if I bring water, juice boxes for the kids, chips and such?  Doesn't seem like there'll be too many of us, but I'm sure it'll still be fun!
> 
> I know Lisa is planning on going too, was texting her tonight!
> 
> Cheryl



That actually might work out... it would be better for us to push the time to 2pm anyway. We are going apple picking in the morning and a 2pm start time gives us a chance to get home and prepare. 

So, if its OK with everyone, we can start at 2pm. 

If you would like to attend, send me a PM and I will give you the address.


----------



## Cheryl726

2:00 is fine, can't wait!


----------



## Goofy442

2:00 works for me


----------



## Goofy442

Forgot to say what I will be bringing, how about hot dogs, buns and soda.


----------



## JasonDVC

Goofy442 said:
			
		

> Forgot to say what I will be bringing, how about hot dogs, buns and soda.



That's great! Thank you! I'm looking forward to tomorrow. 

If anyone else hasn't responded and would like to attend, please PM me and I'll give you the address.


----------



## JasonDVC

Thanks to everyone who attended yesterday's meet. We have a group of nice people and we enjoyed yesterday afternoon with everyone.


----------



## rcgal2

Another one I missed


----------



## peanmunch

JasonDVC said:


> Thanks to everyone who attended yesterday's meet. We have a group of nice people and we enjoyed yesterday afternoon with everyone.



Many THANKS to you and Vera (and the kids) for opening up your beautiful home to us and being such great hosts!!!!! It was such fun being with you all...let's not wait another whole year!!
Thanks again!
Lori


----------



## Cheryl726

Definitely many thanks to Jason and his family!  We had a great time being with everyone again, and I agree we have a great group!  Let's keep this tradition going!

Cheryl


----------



## JasonDVC

Well, we are booked for this July. 1 bedroom at the Beach Club!! Our first stay there.we are terribly excited about it. Any thoughts/suggestions/opinions about the BCV's?


----------



## chepic

JasonDVC said:


> Well, we are booked for this July. 1 bedroom at the Beach Club!! Our first stay there.we are terribly excited about it. Any thoughts/suggestions/opinions about the BCV's?



We are going in April, so I can give you a more up to date report.  We have stayed in the past and found that the rooms are smaller than OKW, and feel a bit more cramped in the living room area.  I do like their store better and they seem to have more variety of things to buy as well as counter service food.

Their pool is the draw for us this time, with the boys 8/12 this year, they will be able to enjoy all of it while we will actually be able to sit and relax.  They also had servers that go around to the chairs from the bar....don't know if that still happens, but it is definitely a little perk.

Have to plan at least 1 trip to Beaches and Cream for their kitchen sink desert!!!  It is great!!!

I will let you know other things once we come back.

che


----------



## JaneSparrow

Are there any RI DVC members that have timeshare nearby? If yes, which ones would you recommend or stay away from.


----------



## Cheryl726

Jason, I love the Beach Club!  I stayed there for my first every WDW trip!  Have not been back since, but would love to.  Love the atmosphere, the pool is amazing!  Have a great time, but holy heat, stay cool!


----------



## Cheryl726

Happy Mother's Day RI DisMoms!


----------



## chepic

Cheryl726 said:


> Happy Mother's Day RI DisMoms!



You too!!!

che


----------



## Goofy442

Just wondering if we are meeting this year or not.


----------



## peanmunch

Goofy442 said:


> Just wondering if we are meeting this year or not.



I would love too!!!!! 

Lori


----------



## Goofy442

peanmunch said:


> I would love too!!!!!
> 
> Lori



Well let the input begin.


----------



## peanmunch

a sunday afternoon at spring lake? Wrights farm?


----------



## LittleSeacow

I am interested in meeting as well!


----------



## Goofy442

They both sound good to me. Is there a cost for Spring Lake? Where is it, and what do they have there. I have heard of it but never been.
Thanks, Lori


----------



## peanmunch

Goofy442 said:


> They both sound good to me. Is there a cost for Spring Lake? Where is it, and what do they have there. I have heard of it but never been.
> Thanks, Lori



the have a bath house, the have a cute arcade and they have a food window. It may be hard to socialize for the parent with younger kids.

Wrights Farm might be nice.  Colt state park is pretty. Wish my house were bigger..i would offer.  

Lori


----------



## peanmunch

ok...forget spring lake...they just got closed down after several people who were there on the 4th got sick !!!!! Anyopne have any ideas??????? Sit down resturant? A park/picnic? where is our fearless planner...did we scare him off last year ??????

Lori


----------



## Goofy442

Aw that's to bad. Well we could do Lincoln Woods again or somewhere the kids can go wild. Roger Williams Park or Slater Park??


----------



## JasonDVC

Hi everyone. We would like to get together again this year as well. We are heading to WDW on the 23rd but we will be available after that. 

I think Slater Park is a good idea with the carousel there. Capron Park in Attleboro has a zoo and water park.


----------



## Goofy442

JasonDVC said:


> Hi everyone. We would like to get together again this year as well. We are heading to WDW on the 23rd but we will be available after that.
> 
> I think Slater Park is a good idea with the carousel there. Capron Park in Attleboro has a zoo and water park.



Are going this month?? And anything works for me.


----------



## Goofy442

Funny I just noticed your count down for Disney.  Have a great trip!!


----------



## JaneSparrow

Interested to attend too!


----------



## Goofy442

JaneSparrow said:


> Interested to attend too!



Usually we get together in August or September, so hopefully we will have a date and time that works for everyone.


----------



## Cheryl726

We're definitely in!  Those all sound like good ideas!


----------



## Cheryl726

JasonDVC said:


> Hi everyone. We would like to get together again this year as well. We are heading to WDW on the 23rd but we will be available after that.
> 
> I think Slater Park is a good idea with the carousel there. Capron Park in Attleboro has a zoo and water park.



Have a great vacation Jason and family!


----------



## Goofy442

Cheryl726 said:


> We're definitely in!  Those all sound like good ideas!



Hey, how are you??  I have wondered where you have been. You have been busy planning your cruise, is there anything new your going to do on this cruise.


----------



## Cheryl726

Goofy442 said:


> Hey, how are you??  I have wondered where you have been. You have been busy planning your cruise, is there anything new your going to do on this cruise.



I know, long time no see!  I'm always thinking about my cruise, will be there this week next year!  Don't really have anything planned yet, but it'll be different and fun since my sister and her family are coming!  And we're meeting the family we met on the last cruise, so we're looking forward to it!  Are you planning one?


----------



## Goofy442

Cheryl726 said:


> I know, long time no see!  I'm always thinking about my cruise, will be there this week next year!  Don't really have anything planned yet, but it'll be different and fun since my sister and her family are coming!  And we're meeting the family we met on the last cruise, so we're looking forward to it!  Are you planning one?



Sounds like fun!! Yes we are definitely going in 2014 just trying to see when will be a good time to go.


----------



## JasonDVC

Hello everyone! I noticed that the patriots do not play on Sunday 15th (Thursday game that week) it's a little short notice but may be a good day to get together. 

What do you think?


----------



## peanmunch

JasonDVC said:


> Hello everyone! I noticed that the patriots do not play on Sunday 15th (Thursday game that week) it's a little short notice but may be a good day to get together.
> 
> What do you think?



Hi jason!!! How is your sweet family doing? Unfortunatly that date won't work for us..we have a school family picnic (which we will probably have to miss) and soccer for my oldest. The weekend of October 12-13 we have no soccer for either boy and are wide open if that date works for you and the RI gang!

Lori


----------



## Goofy442

Do we have any dates yet??


----------



## Cheryl726

peanmunch said:


> Hi jason!!! How is your sweet family doing? Unfortunatly that date won't work for us..we have a school family picnic (which we will probably have to miss) and soccer for my oldest. The weekend of October 12-13 we have no soccer for either boy and are wide open if that date works for you and the RI gang!
> 
> Lori



Sun Oct 13 the Patriots have a home game, we may go to that one and I'm sure Jason may go too!  I hope we can come up with something, would love to see everyone!


----------



## peanmunch

Cheryl726 said:


> Sun Oct 13 the Patriots have a home game, we may go to that one and I'm sure Jason may go too!  I hope we can come up with something, would love to see everyone!





 What about Saturday the 12th? Many people might be away yhat weekend though?????!!!!!!!!1


----------



## XQIXX

Hello RI DIS'ers.
Anyone heading down in April school week?


----------



## peanmunch

XQIXX said:


> Hello RI DIS'ers.
> Anyone heading down in April school week?




 We will be there school vacation week...but doing a Disney cruise the first four days and then the world after! 

Lori


----------



## peanmunch

ok RI gang...we missed almost a whole year's dis meet...time to start planning?????????  

Lori


----------



## XQIXX

peanmunch said:


> We will be there school vacation week...but doing a Disney cruise the first four days and then the world after!
> 
> Lori[/QUOTE
> 
> Awesome! We are there 17th to the 26th. Can't come soon enough. Only bad thing was the airfare from Green or Logan was crazy! JetBlue and Southwest wanted over $1000 round trip per person . We are leaving from Westchester NY (about 150 miles from RI) for $1137 round trip for all 4 of us non stop on Jet Blue.  I can handle a 150 mile  drive for that savings!


----------



## MellinMickey4333

Hi there, Rhodies!  

I just learned about this thread. DH and I have been DVC members since January of 2013. We're from Westerly but we work in NK. 

We're *abnormally* obsessed with all things related to Disney... And proud of it!


----------



## MellinMickey4333

Hi there, Rhodies!  

I just learned about this thread. DH and I have been DVC members since January of 2013. We're from Westerly but we work in NK. 

We're *abnormally* obsessed with all things related to Disney... And proud of it!


----------



## MellinMickey4333

Whoops, that sent twice! Sorry! :/


----------



## chepic

XQIXX said:


> Hello RI DIS'ers. Anyone heading down in April school week?


not this year. Only do it when Easter is early.  Decided to take the money and do the cruise this upcoming Christmas!!!!

Cheryl


----------



## Goofy442

MellinMickey4333 said:


> Hi there, Rhodies!
> 
> I just learned about this thread. DH and I have been DVC members since January of 2013. We're from Westerly but we work in NK.
> 
> We're *abnormally* obsessed with all things related to Disney... And proud of it!



Welcome and Congratulations  Our family is crazy about everything Disney and just can't get enough.

Lisa


----------



## Goofy442

peanmunch said:


> ok RI gang...we missed almost a whole year's dis meet...time to start planning?????????
> 
> Lori



I agree I guess we need more time to plan this.
Have a great trip Lori and maybe we might bump into you.


----------



## JessseJ

We are in the process of buying points at Saratoga Springs, or SSR as I'm learning, and are SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## Jake & Crew

What a fun thread!  Have no clue how I missed this before!

We are in Cumberland!  No trip planned for April but one for the summer is in the works!


----------



## Goofy442

JessseJ said:


> We are in the process of buying points at Saratoga Springs, or SSR as I'm learning, and are SO EXCITED!!!



Congratulation's   on your purchase.


----------



## Goofy442

Jake & Crew;51056417]What a fun thread!  Have no clue how I missed this before!

We are in Cumberland!  No trip planned for April but one for the summer is in the works![/QUOTE]



A trip in the works  for the summer, fun but hot!


----------



## mrmom456

JessseJ said:


> We are in the process of buying points at Saratoga Springs, or SSR as I'm learning, and are SO EXCITED!!!



Welcome Newbie, we have been at SSR since 2004 and enjoy it several times a year.  Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## chepic

JessseJ said:


> We are in the process of buying points at Saratoga Springs, or SSR as I'm learning, and are SO EXCITED!!!




Welcome home!!!   There is nothing better than hearing Welcome Home when you check in.


----------



## chepic

JessseJ said:


> We are in the process of buying points at Saratoga Springs, or SSR as I'm learning, and are SO EXCITED!!!




Hello Jess!!!  Welcome home.  :0)


----------



## chepic

Goofy442 said:


> Jake & Crew;51056417]What a fun thread!  Have no clue how I missed this before!  We are in Cumberland!  No trip planned for April but one for the summer is in the works!


   A trip in the works  for the summer, fun but hot![/QUOTE]

Welcome to the board. We Re heading down in august too.

Cheryl


----------



## gatch1818

MellinMickey4333 said:


> Hi there, Rhodies!
> 
> I just learned about this thread. DH and I have been DVC members since January of 2013. We're from Westerly but we work in NK.
> 
> We're *abnormally* obsessed with all things related to Disney... And proud of it!



I live in PA now, but from Westerly R.I. Craving a lobster roll just thinking about home, the BC that is!


----------



## JessseJ

If everything goes according I plan, we may be there in August too!!


----------



## vette79

Have not posted in a while.  Will be back to the world 8/18/14 to 8/26/14. VGV and BC


----------



## JasonDVC

Looks like this group has grown! 

We have a short trip coming in October.

Would everyone like to get together again? How about late June after school gets out?


----------



## peanmunch

JasonDVC said:


> Looks like this group has grown!
> 
> We have a short trip coming in October.
> 
> Would everyone like to get together again? How about late June after school gets out?



  yes!

Lori


----------



## Cheryl726

Yes, count us in!


----------



## JasonDVC

I'm thinking a Sunday afternoon would be nice. How about Sunday June 29 at 1pm?

Saturday the 29th is good too.


----------



## JasonDVC

JasonDVC said:


> I'm thinking a Sunday afternoon would be nice. How about Sunday June 29 at 1pm?  Saturday the 29th is good too.



Oops... I meant Saturday June 28


----------



## Goofy442

Sounds good. Are we going to have it at Lincoln woods?


----------



## peanmunch

Sunday works better for us...but both days are doable...we have a Rev's game Saturday late afternoon..so we are much more flexible Sunday the 29th. 


Lori


----------



## peanmunch

is everyone here on facebook? Just wondering if we should start a FB group...seems as if more people check there than here...and I don't always get all of these posts to my inbox...just a thought. I'll hop over and start one and see what happens.

Lori M.

ok...started RI mouseketeers! let me know if you are on FB and I'll invite you!!!!


----------



## csimonri

Who knew there was a board for us Rhode Islanders! Newport here 200 pts grand floridian villas


----------



## JasonDVC

peanmunch said:


> is everyone here on facebook? Just wondering if we should start a FB group...seems as if more people check there than here...and I don't always get all of these posts to my inbox...just a thought. I'll hop over and start one and see what happens.  Lori M.  ok...started RI mouseketeers! let me know if you are on FB and I'll invite you!!!!



Unfortunately I'm not on Facebook so I'll be sticking to the disboards.


----------



## JasonDVC

So what happened? Everyone jumped over to FaceBook? What's new with Rhode Island folks? Would be nice to get together again


----------



## Goofy442

I don't know, I have Facebook but haven't seen anything. I still would like to get together, just need to know when it would be.


----------



## peanmunch

JasonDVC said:


> So what happened? Everyone jumped over to FaceBook? What's new with Rhode Island folks? Would be nice to get together again



nope...lol...facebook is just as dead as here!!!!!! Would love to try to squeeze in a get together too1


----------



## JasonDVC

peanmunch said:


> nope...lol...facebook is just as dead as here!!!!!! Would love to try to squeeze in a get together too1



Is everyone available on Sunday afternoons? How about Sunday August 17 or 24 around 2pm?


----------



## Cheryl726

I haven't been on this part of the Boards in a while, I was always on the Cruise part getting ready for our Dream cruise, which sadly is already over .  I think another get together would be nice, and I think we're free those two Sundays.


----------



## JasonDVC

Cheryl726 said:


> I haven't been on this part of the Boards in a while, I was always on the Cruise part getting ready for our Dream cruise, which sadly is already over .  I think another get together would be nice, and I think we're free those two Sundays.



I think the 17th is good as it is before school starts. Does that work for everyone? 

Bring your pics from the cruise! We're planning a cruise for April and a short trip for this October.


----------



## Goofy442

Great!  Where and what time? Are we going to eat? And should we start a food list?


----------



## JasonDVC

Goofy442 said:


> Great!  Where and what time? Are we going to eat? And should we start a food list?



Wow! You had the 1,000th post in this thread!

I'm glad to host it a my house again. Plenty of free parking, big yard, slip & slide, grille, tables. Etc. Everyone can bring a little something to share. Does that work for everyone?


----------



## Cheryl726

JasonDVC said:


> Wow! You had the 1,000th post in this thread!
> 
> I'm glad to host it a my house again. Plenty of free parking, big yard, slip & slide, grille, tables. Etc. Everyone can bring a little something to share. Does that work for everyone?



That is very nice of you Jason and Vera!  My boys may be going to my sister-in-laws that weekend, I'll just make sure they come home early so they can join us!


----------



## JasonDVC

Uh oh... Turns out the 17th won't work for us. 

I would say the 16th, 23rd or 24th. 

Sorry for the change.


----------



## Cheryl726

How about Sunday the 24th?  It's the day before my kids start school, but hopefully we'll be all set by then!


----------



## Goofy442

JasonDVC said:


> Wow! You had the 1,000th post in this thread!
> 
> I'm glad to host it a my house again. Plenty of free parking, big yard, slip & slide, grille, tables. Etc. Everyone can bring a little something to share. Does that work for everyone?



Did I win something,  LOL I didn't even notice that. I can bring hot dogs and buns.


----------



## JasonDVC

Cheryl726 said:


> How about Sunday the 24th?  It's the day before my kids start school, but hopefully we'll be all set by then!



Sounds good! 2pm


----------



## Goofy442

Have a wedding on the 16th so the 24th works. Is hot dogs and buns still okay? Or are we just meeting?


----------



## JasonDVC

Goofy442 said:


> Have a wedding on the 16th so the 24th works. Is hot dogs and buns still okay? Or are we just meeting?



Definitely burgers and dogs! Feel free to bring anything you'd like to grill and share. 

If the weather is as beautiful as it is today, we will have a great time!


----------



## Goofy442

Okay, sounds good but does anyone have any food allergy's?


----------



## JasonDVC

Goofy442 said:


> Okay, sounds good but does anyone have any food allergy's?



No allergies with us. 

Hopefully everyone is available and it's a nice day!


----------



## peanmunch

we are trying to make it work...we have a commitment that day in providence...trying to figure out times..is it at 2:00 at your house?

Lori


----------



## JasonDVC

peanmunch said:


> we are trying to make it work...we have a commitment that day in providence...trying to figure out times..is it at 2:00 at your house?  Lori



Yes.


----------



## Cheryl726

What can we bring??


----------



## JasonDVC

Cheryl726 said:


> What can we bring??


  I have plates and cups already so how about soft drinks/water. Or if you think of something else.   Weather looks great so far on the early forecast.


----------



## JasonDVC

That's to everyone for coming out! It was a fun time a we always enjoy the Disney conversation.


----------



## peanmunch

JasonDVC said:


> That's to everyone for coming out! It was a fun time a we always enjoy the Disney conversation.



waaaaa...so sad we couldn't make it this year!!!I had DH Gary and the kids at Canobie lake all day yesterday at a Disney cruise meet for our April cruise so I had to give in to him wanting to go to his friends cookout today...missed you all!
Lori.


----------



## Goofy442

peanmunch said:


> waaaaa...so sad we couldn't make it this year!!!I had DH Gary and the kids at Canobie lake all day yesterday at a Disney cruise meet for our April cruise so I had to give in to him wanting to go to his friends cookout today...missed you all!
> Lori.



Missed hearing about your trips, it's hard to get everyone together at the same time. When is your next cruise?


----------

